# Humboldt Seed Company (HSC) Thread



## GiovanniJones (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

There's so much info here on CSI Humboldt and Humboldt Seeds Organization. I searched the forum and didn't really find a dedicated thread for Humboldt Seed Company, so I thought I'd start one here.

I just ordered a feminized pack of Humboldt Dream beans from Hembra Genetics. HSC and Hembra both seem like good outfits. This strain looks like it can get quite large when planted straight into the ground outdoors, and the limited number of reviews on Leafly seem really good.

I just thought I'd try to open the door to more conversation about HSC, they seem like a legit breeder from Humboldt, CA.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 20, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> There's so much info here on CSI Humboldt and Humboldt Seeds Organization. I searched the forum and didn't really find a dedicated thread for Humboldt Seed Company, so I thought I'd start one here.
> 
> ...


Blue dream is a beast and so are her offspring so I think you'll love those packs. Best of luck.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 20, 2020)

@GiovanniJones I second the motion. All those in favor say: 'Yea.'

I have from HSC: feminized Pineapple Upside Down Cake and feminized Raspberry Parfait. Ordered through DC Seed exchange. Wanted the Humboldt Dream but DC was sold out.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 20, 2020)

Have a fem Sour Diesel #2 I'll be germinating in the next couple of days. Was a freebie from Attitude seed bank. 
First go with HSC. High hopes on the strain.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 20, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Have a fem Sour Diesel #2 I'll be germinating in the next couple of days. Was a freebie from Attitude seed bank.
> First go with HSC. High hopes on the strain.


I believe you may be mistaken: this thread is for Humboldt Seed *Company*, often confused with Humboldt Seed *Organization*.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Mar 20, 2020)

I will be growing Humboldt Dream and Magic Melon. Also, 00 Seeds Blueberry and Mataro Blue from Kannabia seeds. Last two are from Spain.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Mar 20, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I believe you may be mistaken: this thread is for Humboldt Seed *Company*, often confused with Humboldt Seed *Organization*.


Thanks, that's exactly the reason I started this thread:

To talk about Humboldt Seed *Company*, a company that's genuinely a Humboldt-based, well-respected west-coast US breeder.
To not discuss Humboldt Seed* Organization*. I don't know if this is true or not, but I've read that they're of African origin, with a business based in the UK, that runs its operations in Spain, posing as Humboldt-based.
Not knocking HSO's seeds, I've heard that they have some great strains like Black DOG. Just trying to give some good space here dedicated to HSC.

So stoked about getting their Humboldt Dream. They say it's a monstrous producer (we'll see as the summer progresses) and people seem to like this one. They have a bunch of cool strains I'd love to eventually try out.

Here's someone on Instagram that grows these strains, some cool pics to see if you scroll down a little.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm growing in 30 gallon pots, expect a nice yield but Humboldt Dream should knock it out of the park for quality and yield. Time will tell. Next year I want to try some of HBK's stuff, Chile Verde or Diamond Master, maybe both; regular seeds.


----------



## Powertech (Mar 20, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> I will be growing Humboldt Dream and Magic Melon. Also, 00 Seeds Blueberry and Mataro Blue from Kannabia seeds. Last two are from Spain.


I'm growing a 00 Blueberry right now, bottom right, just switched to 12/12 today


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 21, 2020)

Three of each: pineapple upside down cake & raspberry parfait. The tallest three are the pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## CalmAnSense (Mar 22, 2020)

Right on - I’ve got a few HSC strains, one that I got from Hembra. Both companies had excellent customer service when I dealt with them. 

I grew HSC’s Cookie Monster & Trainwreck outdoors, and both were sturdy growers that produced medium-high potency, good tasting smokes. I plan on running Vanilla Frosting and Mango Trees indoors later this summer/fall, and then Lemon Kush after that.

Good luck with that Humboldt Dream - I’m guessing it’ll be some tasty bud with its genetics.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 10, 2020)

Ordered one pack of feminized Humboldt Dream today. DC Seed Exchange had a recent restock of HSC gear.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Apr 10, 2020)

everything is available at dcse except Freak Show. I picked up PPD and Stoopid fruits.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 10, 2020)

Ended up with Humboldt Dream and Pineapple Upside Down Cake from Humboldt Seed Co. No other changes.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 12, 2020)

Has anyone grown Humboldt Dream?
Any observations to share with the community? 

Would be interested to also hear from anybody that have grown Pineapple Upside Down Cake.


----------



## Rolloff (Apr 12, 2020)

I order awhile ago from dcse and got the vanilla frosting and ppd both fem. plan on running them and some useful seeds and 1 mass medical next run.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 14, 2020)

# crisnprops - First time grower so no help here, I am trying both Humboldt Seed Co strains; will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Aloecanna (Apr 18, 2020)

I just got 5 seeds of auto bubba from HCS, any reviews on this strain, or tips to grow?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 18, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> # crisnprops - First time grower so no help here, I am trying both Humboldt Seed Co strains; will let you know how it goes.


I was planning on growing out Humboldt Dream in my backyard but the seeds are stuck at the border and won't get here in time because of COVID-19 shipping restrictions. I'd love to see pics of your grow here!


----------



## milehighgreenthumbbb (Apr 18, 2020)

Waiting on my shipment from dc of Humboldt Dream, All Gas Vemon #4 and Bigfoot glue. Will keep updates thru the season !


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 18, 2020)

Just popped seeds. I did over water but think I have that corrected. ow...


----------



## tslonige (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow easy to confuse. Thank you


----------



## skuba (Apr 19, 2020)

Humboldt Seed Company Royal Kush



Royal Highness 



And Humboldt Seed “Sour Diesel” 



The Royal Kush and Royal Highness were decent, but not anything I would grow again. The Sour Diesel had zero phenotypes that even remotely resembled sour. The one in the pic was nice but had more of a grape than anything, another plant tasted like peanut butter (gross). Their Fire OG was also decent, wasn’t quite like OG but resembled it. 
From my experience their seeds do well outdoors, they were vigorous and healthy. Just never found anything I wanted to smoke from those plants


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 19, 2020)

skuba said:


> Humboldt Seed Company Royal Kush
> 
> View attachment 4538820
> 
> ...



Yeah I get strong sham European seed bank vibes from this place browsing the website just like the other one with similar name. I don't see anyone in Homboldt labeling their seed lines and genetics like these guys. Makes sense nothing is what it says it is either. Sour Diesel isn't exactly a hard detect plant in crosses or supposed s1's.


----------



## skuba (Apr 19, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I get strong sham European seed bank vibes from this place browsing the website just like the other one with similar name. I don't see anyone in Homboldt labeling their seed lines and genetics like these guys. Makes sense nothing is what it says it is either. Sour Diesel isn't exactly a hard detect plant in crosses or supposed s1's.


That’s what I was thinking, how are none of the plants even remotely like Sour???


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Apr 20, 2020)

How did the Royal Highness yield am about to pop some ?


----------



## skuba (Apr 20, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> How did the Royal Highness yield am about to pop some ?


Ours was from clone and it yielded well


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 24, 2020)

Just got these in the mail today, woot woot!


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Just got these in the mail today, woot woot!
> 
> View attachment 4543829


I got the same ones they arrived on 420!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 24, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I got the same ones they arrived on 420!


I'm really excited about these; the little info I could find on the internet is really positive. Even if they don't yield close to the 10 lbs they say is possible, it should be a fun grow. I'd be happy with one lb, lol.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I'm really excited about these; the little info I could find on the internet is really positive. Even if they don't yield close to the 10 lbs they say is possible, it should be a fun grow. I'd be happy with one lb, lol.


That's precisely the reason I am trying them out this year. The advertising of 10 lbs per plant is what caught my attention, and also the supposed pest resistance. I will not be satisfied with just 1 pound.
Going to veg them indoors and then put them out in middle of May or beginning of June. I hope that's enough time to get them a head start.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Apr 24, 2020)

That's pretty much my plan, but I've already germinated what I was planning for the summer before these arrived, so I'm just going to try out two seeds; one for my backyard and one for a friend's. Let's see how it goes, mine will go into the ground with super soil. Hopefully it'll thrive.

I noticed some confusion a number of posts above. Just for anyone that might be reading, this is the Humboldt Seed Company thread, true US west-coast breeders, and not Humboldt Seeds Organization, the Euro company.


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds like a plan. I have two seeds popped already and put into cups. Waiting on the other two to pop.

Yes there seems to be much confusion between HSC and HSO. I find it very misleading how HS*O* state on their website: 'from California with love.'


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 24, 2020)

I have Humboldt Dream and Pineapple Upside Down Cake started, should be good!


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 24, 2020)

After over watering plants starting to come around one week later...


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 28, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> I order awhile ago from dcse and got the vanilla frosting and ppd both fem. plan on running them and some useful seeds and 1 mass medical next run.


Now that's funny. I ordered from DCSE and got beans from Mass Medical, Useful and Humboldt to run next cycle too. (Kernel Pupil, Chem cooky Trip and Notorious THC.) It will be fun to see if the Notorious lives up to the hype, it's supposed to be as potent as they say, so I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Piper84 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey all I am currently running their lemongrass and notorious you can check my grow journal on here. I got the Humboldt dream seeds waiting for next round I just ordered stoopid fruits and hi-Biscus the lemongrass all doing well except had one funny one I removed a few weeks in , the notorious didn’t like hydro ph except one seed that is doing extremely well. Hope on over to my thread and check em out


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 29, 2020)

I grew out Magic Melon and Lemongrass outdoors last season. Both finished the first week of October. Amazing terps on both. The Magic Melon is my new fave, she is a sooooo good. Both yeilded respectably. The lemongrass was a little more finicky. But top shelf headstash all the way.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Apr 29, 2020)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake flowering time is 45 - 50 days so expecting end if September or early October at the very latest. Humboldt Dream is 60 days so early/mid October; a bit more risk weather wise. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gthaenigma (Apr 30, 2020)

I am watching to see how some of these raspberry parfaits you guys are picking up turn out. I 'm intrigued as I haven't found a really raspberry flavor/nose that meets my criteria. Post pics if you can please.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 6, 2020)

I got All Gas OG and Notorious THC seedlings up and running. 

They sprouted in 4 days and have been great so far.

I see a big difference between Humboldt Seed Co. and Humboldt Seed Org. already!


----------



## gbis59ll (May 6, 2020)

Yes hso or Spain based posing as cali genetics but their strains r straight fire. Top 5 breeder from tude


----------



## Matix35 (May 10, 2020)

What is the website To get ?i search for a spécific strain but seedherenow and dc excgange dont have it..


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 10, 2020)

I bought my Humboldt Dream seeds from Hembra Genetics.


----------



## Powertech (May 10, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> I will be growing Humboldt Dream and Magic Melon. Also, 00 Seeds Blueberry and Mataro Blue from Kannabia seeds. Last two are from Spain.


How is that 00 Blueberry doing? Mine is doing pretty well, 7 weeks since the switch. Accidentally brushed up against a flower, berriest buds I've ever smelled. Looking like maybe 2 to go, we will see. I did fry them a little with my UVB LED's I think, gonna take time to find the sweet spot


----------



## Matix35 (May 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> I bought my Humboldt Dream seeds from Hembra Genetics.


Thank you!


----------



## Matix35 (May 11, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> I will be growing Humboldt Dream and Magic Melon. Also, 00 Seeds Blueberry and Mataro Blue from Kannabia seeds. Last two are from Spain.


Mataro blue is a Must try!very vigorous and tasty and easy as Well


----------



## TheShortAnswer (May 11, 2020)

One change from list, growing Pineapple Upside Down Cake from HSC... as of 4/24


----------



## Gullett79 (May 12, 2020)

I got some raspberry parfait during the 420 sales. I was stoked for my first HSC try, until I got my order. Tiniest seeds I've ever seen! I was a mix of worried that I wasted money on nothing more than some good marketing and pissed that what I got looked terrible. But I decided to give it a go anyhow. I dropped one seed into a damp paper towel and put it in a lided tupperware bowl in my windowsill at 9pm Sunday. Went to check to make sure my paper towel hadn't dried at 9am Monday and had a quarter inch taproot already. This may not be so bad after all.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 15, 2020)

Here's my one-and-only Humboldt Dream at just under three weeks:


----------



## norcalreppin77 (May 21, 2020)

I just popped 10 All gas og. Hope they are heady


----------



## oswizzle (May 21, 2020)

I had 28/30 germ rates on 3 packs Squirt, Mango Sherbet and Lemon Kush.... they all sprouted from rockwool cubes within 48 hours....very nice


----------



## DeepWaterDean (May 23, 2020)

Growing my 2nd round of Blueberry Muffin. It’s a fast finisher with compact node spacing. And the nose on it is amazing. Bag appeal for days. I got squirt up next, in the cloner now. HSC is the best.


----------



## Bignastydro (May 30, 2020)

I just flipped some Hi-Biscus today


----------



## poodawg (May 31, 2020)

Gullett79 said:


> I got some raspberry parfait during the 420 sales. I was stoked for my first HSC try, until I got my order. Tiniest seeds I've ever seen! I was a mix of worried that I wasted money on nothing more than some good marketing and pissed that what I got looked terrible. But I decided to give it a go anyhow. I dropped one seed into a damp paper towel and put it in a lided tupperware bowl in my windowsill at 9pm Sunday. Went to check to make sure my paper towel hadn't dried at 9am Monday and had a quarter inch taproot already. This may not be so bad after all.


yeah,Tiniest seeds I've ever seen! i,am tryin to pop 2 Pineapple muffin,(from HSC) now,VERY very tiny seeds. also droped 3, G.S.Cookies from HSC there lookin good nice seed, purchased thur D.C.Seeds,frist time with them ordered with no prob.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 31, 2020)

Of 31 plants, the one Humboldt Dream I germinated is my largest plant in my current grow.

HSC aren’t kidding when they say it’s a vigorous one!


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 3, 2020)

Couldnt resist


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Jun 3, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Couldnt resist


I’ve been looking at both of those myself.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2020)

Typically the size of the seed is just big or small based on the size of the calyx they came out of. My grape bubba makes huge ass seeds but my strain close to blueberry puts out tiny seeds. The 2002 pack of blueberry I had looked like poppy seeds.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 3, 2020)

I've grown a couple of their strains from clone by Dark Heart Nursery, Blueberry Muffin and Pineapple Upsidedown Cake. Both strains taste and smell amazing, very unique and each true to their names. The Blueberry Muffin although it tasted awesome, it was pretty weak in the high department. The Pineapple was stronger, but poor yield. 

HSC does have some really interesting strains I'd like to try, and seeds are good prices at my local dispensary.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 17, 2020)

I got some Caramel Cream and Magic Melon, planning on doing a couple in a tent in a greenhouse during the winter and bringing them outside to flower in the spring to get a feel for growing and cloning them before doing them in earnest in the summer. I'm excited!


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Jun 17, 2020)

DeepWaterDean said:


> Growing my 2nd round of Blueberry Muffin. It’s a fast finisher with compact node spacing. And the nose on it is amazing. Bag appeal for days. I got squirt up next, in the cloner now. HSC is the best.


After doing my second round of blueberry muffin I’d say it’s amazing headstash weed. But doesn’t yield like other strains do.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 17, 2020)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
One plant in a 2x2.5 foot tent, bent over, underneath a 250 watt budgetgrowlight.com 3+ series led light (3000k).

It's approximately week 3 of flower. 
HSC advertise as finishing in 45 days.

The aroma makes my nostrils flare and my eyes wide.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 21, 2020)

Gonna take a month or more to get the new Lemon Citron. anyone try it yet?


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 21, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Gonna take a month or more to get the new Lemon Citron. anyone try it yet?


Wrong company, you're thinking of Humboldt Seed Organization which is a Spanish company.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jun 21, 2020)

Running two HSC plants (from seed-fem) - Pineapple Upside Down Cake (pic) and Humboldt Dream... 
Humboldt Dream is about half a foot taller.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 21, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> Running two HSC plants (from seed-fem) - Pineapple Upside Down Cake (pic) and Humboldt Dream...
> Humboldt Dream is about half a foot taller.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601961


Awesome plants, I'll be excited to see how they go. I know the HD is supposed to be a yielder so the size makes sense. The pineapple upside down cake is only a 45 day flowering time, took, so it should move very quickly once it starts flowering.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 21, 2020)

I heard a recent podcast with Nat Pennington I think is his name the Owner of Humboldt Seed Company... He said he started HSO is Spain ... Kinda hectic since the HSC puts out dank and HSO seems to have a shaky track record


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 21, 2020)

Here's some Venom OG aka Asphalt Plant aka All gas OG...I've grown this a few times, and the terps that this gives off is gassy, diesel, hash, funk, purples out all the way thru the buds, yields great, and has a nice indica high. She's never leaving my garden...Sorry for the low quality pics


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 21, 2020)

TheShortAnswer said:


> Running two HSC plants ... Humboldt Dream is about half a foot taller.


In the last two days, I think mine grew around 10 inches!
For size reference, the smart pot is 65 gallons, about 30" in diameter.


----------



## 2cent (Jun 26, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Here's some Venom OG aka Asphalt Plant aka All gas OG...I've grown this a few times, and the terps that this gives off is gassy, diesel, hash, funk, purples out all the way thru the buds, yields great, and has a nice indica high. She's never leaving my garden...Sorry for the low quality picsView attachment 4602085View attachment 4602087View attachment 4602105


Nevwr see hso org looming like this. 

I truly believe compa y is thw real deal.. 

Im in an email debate with hso hsc and dinafem. 
Its unreal. Dinafem licks hsorg arse like would wont believe. Both claim the exact same. 

Company check shows hscompany as the founder and their story and tube dedication exeeds anything org does they look more like a con ifer breeder gone for a smoke and crossed some breeds. 

The hscompany only releases bx strains and f5. The few f1 f2 they do sell are extremely stable compared to other companys labeling of f1 and 2.

Sofar company email me daily chattin about alsorts. No hidden bits they answer it all... 

Org shew me off asap with 2 liners and now after i submItted evidence i wanted them to debunk they "wont reply"


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 26, 2020)

2cent said:


> The hscompany only releases bx strains and f5. The few f1 f2 they do sell are extremely stable compared to other companys labeling of f1 and 2.


I certainly hope so; I didn't notice the Caramel Cream was an F2 when I got the seeds, but what can ya do? The Magic Melon I got was a Bx5, which makes sense because every grow I've seen of the stuff is really consistent phenotypically.


----------



## 2cent (Jun 26, 2020)

GlassJoe said:


> I certainly hope so; I didn't notice the Caramel Cream was an F2 when I got the seeds, but what can ya do? The Magic Melon I got was a Bx5, which makes sense because every grow I've seen of the stuff is really consistent phenotypically.


Trust in their f2s bro there wil be limited phenos
Literatly like their f2 wil give 3 phenos where as ul go to other breeders n get 10 very incosistant too

They wont release it less its been grown out to fek


----------



## 2cent (Jun 26, 2020)

GlassJoe said:


> I certainly hope so; I didn't notice the Caramel Cream was an F2 when I got the seeds, but what can ya do? The Magic Melon I got was a Bx5, which makes sense because every grow I've seen of the stuff is really consistent phenotypically.



*Caramel Cream* »»» Early Girl OG Hybrid x Old School Cookies probably F2
 

Early Girl OG Hybrid 
 
»»» Humboldt OG x Royal Highness
 
Humboldt OG F5


Parents are f5 and 6 bro and it days 10k grow out so i wudnt worry

While major crops have had the benefit of modern breeding practices, even the basics like Mendel’s Law haven’t been properly applied to cannabis. The terms F1/2/3 etc. are used, but most cannabis seeds are polyhybrids - their genes are full of variations. A true F1 Hybrid is the crossing of two highly inbred populations without those variations, and will display hybrid vigor and uniformity. For this seed, we’ve used our best, highly inbred O.G. Kush and Royal Highness, which complement each other and stay true to the popular O.G. Kush genre and high THC.

Humboldt og f5 and royal higeness is f6 to make early gurils f1. 
And caramel is the f2 off that. With old skool cookies a clone only cut they wil jave selected thst thuroughly or why cross it into an f5 6 family. 

At f5 there basilcy ibl


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks for the tip, I feel a lot better about the Caramel Cream. The Magic Melon are the ones I'm most excited for, because it looks like they can probably be propagated and grown close together because of how spread out they get. Videos like this are the ones that sold me:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_MP34qhzrY/

Those are some incredibly consistent plants, and you can tell they're all from seed because there are still cotyledons on the main stems at the bottom. If they grow well I may even get a pack to save for future grows.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice. Looks like a stacker


----------



## crisnpropa (Jun 26, 2020)

This thread is for HSC, not HSO. Please refrain from posting here.


----------



## 2cent (Jun 26, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> This thread is for HSC, not HSO. Please refrain from posting here.


What are you on about? All strains were talming about are hsc....
And as for my comment it was nothing but pure fire for hsc showing that they are the real deal and not hso... So i am confused


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 26, 2020)

2cent said:


> What are you on about? All strains were talming about are hsc....


someone asked about an HSO strain and deleted the comment.


----------



## 2cent (Jun 26, 2020)

GlassJoe said:


> someone asked about an HSO strain and deleted the comment.


Aah fair i didnt see that lol

Me i am testing squirt out hehe she is meana spit resins at the floor aroind her mmmmmm

I want them all tho lol like every flavour lol


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jul 2, 2020)

Plant update, Humboldt Dream and Pineapple Upside Down Cake... Pushing Four feet.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 3, 2020)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
Smells like apple.
Another week or two before I chop her down.


----------



## quicksilverhaze (Jul 5, 2020)

I got a blue dream in my garden and it is a nice one.. grow fast and rot easy.. and the berry smell is super nice... i need to run it for 11 weeks flower.. 

i had a dr.greenthumb EM dog, but i lost it... man that was the best indica i ever tasted... ahhhh... i miss the candy with a tutch of pine... 

i also tryed the chemdawg, this was a nice compact pine bud with avrage yeald.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 5, 2020)

quicksilverhaze said:


> I got a blue dream in my garden and it is a nice one.. grow fast and rot easy.. and the berry smell is super nice... i need to run it for 11 weeks flower..
> 
> i had a dr.greenthumb EM dog, but i lost it... man that was the best indica i ever tasted... ahhhh... i miss the candy with a tutch of pine...
> 
> i also tryed the chemdawg, this was a nice compact pine bud with avrage yeald.


HSC doesn't have a Blue Dream seed, because they understand that real BD is clone only. You must be thinking of HSO.

This is the closest HSC has to BD seeds: https://humboldtseedcompany.com/humboldt-dream/


----------



## crisnpropa (Jul 14, 2020)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake. 
I wanted to let her go longer but decided to chop due to spider mites in some of its biggest buds.

My girlfriend smoked a sample the other day, and she reports that it was uplifting and had her up doing chores all night.


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Jul 14, 2020)

Squirt vegging.


----------



## Matix35 (Jul 14, 2020)

DeepWaterDean said:


> View attachment 4624440
> Squirt vegging.


Keep update man!Nice looking plant and canopy seems pretty identical phenotype


----------



## buyyouabeer (Jul 14, 2020)

DeepWaterDean said:


> Squirt vegging.


You might want to up the N and Mg on that. I just ordered some Notorious THC and Vanilla Frosting, also looking at Pineapple Upside Down Cake and Magic Mellon.


----------



## 2cent (Jul 15, 2020)

DeepWaterDean said:


> View attachment 4624440
> Squirt vegging.


You my sir are a ledgend keep me posted im day 1 this is the best pic ive seen sofsr i csnt find anything on her please say u got a diary

The seeds cracked n grew faster thsn any other i know of lol


----------



## 2cent (Jul 15, 2020)

buyyouabeer said:


> You might want to up the N and Mg on that. I just ordered some Notorious THC and Vanilla Frosting, also looking at Pineapple Upside Down Cake and Magic Mellon.


Meon is limited stock so grab her now lol she is huugeee


----------



## predd (Jul 15, 2020)

I have 3 HSC strains in very early flower now...the bling,lemongrass and venom og, all darkheart nursery cuts. Let's see what HSC is all about!


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Jul 15, 2020)

predd said:


> I have 3 HSC strains in very early flower now...the bling,lemongrass and venom og, all darkheart nursery cuts. Let's see what HSC is all about!


I’ve Been thinking about running allgasog next.


----------



## 2cent (Jul 15, 2020)

DeepWaterDean said:


> I’ve Been thinking about running allgasog next.


Got a scratch n sniff card for oggas im doin her next damn smells like pine trees fresh cut amazing gass smell


----------



## Special Kdog (Jul 23, 2020)

gotHSC Stoopid Fruits in the mail today from DCSE. Anyone know anything about them? I'll post a few updates once they get started. I'll have 2 in dirt under an HLG 550.


----------



## 2cent (Jul 23, 2020)

Special Kdog said:


> gotHSC Stoopid Fruits in the mail today from DCSE. Anyone know anything about them? I'll post a few updates once they get started. I'll have 2 in dirt under an HLG 550.


50 day true sat. Check her genetic lineup shes insane i goy under hps


----------



## Buds N Brew (Jul 24, 2020)

Powertech said:


> How is that 00 Blueberry doing? Mine is doing pretty well, 7 weeks since the switch. Accidentally brushed up against a flower, berriest buds I've ever smelled. Looking like maybe 2 to go, we will see. I did fry them a little with my UVB LED's I think, gonna take time to find the sweet spot


Without throwing this thread off track will you comment on the UVBs you use. I'm looking for some.


----------



## Powertech (Jul 24, 2020)

Buds N Brew said:


> Without throwing this thread off track will you comment on the UVBs you use. I'm looking for some.


My comment is my skill level is nowhere near being able to utilize them efficiently. I'm honestly not even using them at the moment as my last grow with them had some major hermies and might be from my mistakes using them (leaving them on too long, too close to canopy, etc). I will be using them in about 3-4 weeks when my C99 x Blueberry goes into the flower tent

EDIT: I guess i do have some going on my flower supplement strips, but my full UVB strips are not going


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2020)

IMO for the most effective UVB, T5 flouros are still king, specifically solacure or agromax pureuv. The two problems I see with LED UVB is that they burn out fast, and they typically have a narrow band range, while flouros have a better spectrum curve.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Jul 25, 2020)

My latest goodies from DCSE... waiting for the temps to drop


----------



## 2cent (Jul 26, 2020)

buyyouabeer said:


> My latest goodies from DCSE... waiting for the temps to drop
> 
> View attachment 4635073View attachment 4635074


Oo u lucky bugger i want not thc so bad lol.

Mellons are growing. I contacted dark heart about them they have a 5 week stretch just heads up ttain train go insane and train it wil be worth it for them velvet bugs


----------



## GrowMariguana (Jul 26, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> In the last two days, I think mine grew around 10 inches!
> For size reference, the smart pot is 65 gallons, about 30" in diameter.
> 
> View attachment 4602268



what strain is the purple plant? very nice purple color.


----------



## TheShortAnswer (Jul 26, 2020)

Plant update... Humboldt Dream and Pineapple Upside Down Cake


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jul 26, 2020)

GrowMariguana said:


> what strain is the purple plant? very nice purple color.


The purple one on the left side of the pic? Japanese Maple!


----------



## GrowMariguana (Jul 26, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> The purple one on the left side of the pic? Japanese Maple!


 thought it was cannabis plant ...lol


----------



## 2cent (Jul 27, 2020)

GrowMariguana said:


> thought it was cannabis plant ...lol


I beleve he said ob the pics itsbpinabblenupside doen cake. But has a bita rot on the bus too


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 28, 2020)

As to be expected with Fem seeds... only 1 out of 28 was a full blown Herm day 7 flowering .. Lemon Kush ... everything else looks pretty good so far


----------



## Urei67 (Jul 29, 2020)

What’s Growin on everyone 
Anyone know where I can possibly find orenge crush seeds, my goal is to preserve genetics and to cross once I find the specific pheno I’m looking for then to start crossing.....any help will be rewarded with and seeds from the preservation project or from crossing this old girl


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 29, 2020)

Urei67 said:


> What’s Growin on everyone
> Anyone know where I can possibly find orenge crush seeds, my goal is to preserve genetics and to cross once I find the specific pheno I’m looking for then to start crossing.....any help will be rewarded with and seeds from the preservation project or from crossing this old girl



I don't think Humboldt seed company ever bred an Orange Crush. Seedfinder pulls up two known breeders, one with a California Orange x Blueberry lineage and one with a California Orange x Blueberry x Creamsicle lineage:









Orange Crush (Twisty Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Orange Crush is a sativa-dominant cannabis strain with a super sweet tangy flavor and aroma.Orange Crush produces a powerful cerebral sensation dense buds that contain a large amount of trichomes and many orange pistils.Flowering time 8-9 weeks...




en.seedfinder.eu













Orange Crush (BC Growers Association) :: Cannabis Strain Info


The california orange mom is THE legendary clone that sets the standard for all other california oranges to aspire towards. And it has done so for close to two decades. It's super sweet Tang flavour and aroma is unequaled. It's vigour is amazing and...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Urei67 (Jul 29, 2020)

GlassJoe said:


> I don't think Humboldt seed company ever bred an Orange Crush. Seedfinder pulls up two known breeders, one with a California Orange x Blueberry lineage and one with a California Orange x Blueberry x Creamsicle lineage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro and yes I have tried contacting both of those breeders and no luck so far so now I’m here asking around as these were the only 2 leads I have ‍


----------



## 2cent (Jul 30, 2020)

Urei67 said:


> thanks bro and yes I have tried contacting both of those breeders and no luck so far so now I’m here asking around as these were the only 2 leads I have ‍


Well ur in the humboldt thread so dony expe t much luck. Ur more inluck to the op callong hijack.

Squirts coming along fat leaved and mellons showing sat already on first leaves .


----------



## Urei67 (Jul 30, 2020)

2cent said:


> Well ur in the humboldt thread so dony expe t much luck. Ur more inluck to the op callong hijack.
> 
> Squirts coming along fat leaved and mellons showing sat already on first leaves .


Ok thanks I’m new here so I apologize for my arrogance....but where would that be? Lol


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 30, 2020)

Urei67 said:


> Ok thanks I’m new here so I apologize for my arrogance....but where would that be? Lol


Your best bet is probably starting a new thread in the seed and strain reviews forum


----------



## HumBully (Jul 30, 2020)

New here. I was search for others that have experience with some HSC strains. I’m currently doing some Lemon Kush from feminized seed bought as juveniles from a nursery in briceland California. I haven’t tracked much just threw them into some FF OF bags. Keeping things in the cheap. Using GH flora series and M.O.A.B with a high nitrogen top dressing prepared by a local garberville OG.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Jul 30, 2020)

Got some P.P.D. in my vault. Anyone with hands on with that HSC?


----------



## HumBully (Jul 30, 2020)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Got some P.P.D. in my vault. Anyone with hands on with that HSC?


It’s hard to find much info on anything HSC from a personal perspective. I’m in northern humboldt ffs.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 30, 2020)

HumBully said:


> It’s hard to find much info on anything HSC from a personal perspective. I’m in northern humboldt ffs.


You can pick through the catalog









LEMON KUSH - Cannabis Seeds | Humboldt Seed Company


This extremely tall variety grows like a cluster of Bamboo. Each branch holds a massive amount of uniformly large buds that absolutely reek of lemon.




humboldtseedcompany.com












P.P.D - Cannabis Seeds | Humboldt Seed Company


P.P.D (formerly known as Purple Panty Dropper) is Humboldt Seed Company's original strain. These seeds produce big plants with uniform growth.




humboldtseedcompany.com






https://humboldtseedcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Humboldt-Seed-Catalog-2020_web-1.pdf




message them on instagram





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





call them by phone or email them,

*Phone: (707) 740-4201*
*Email: [email protected]*

pull up their seeds on seedfinder









Purple Panty Dropper (Humboldt Seed Company) :: Cannabis Strain Info


P.P.D (formerly known as Purple Panty Dropper) is Humboldt Seed Company's original strain. These seeds produce big plants with uniform growth and great yields. These purple buds are moderately dense, with a sweet, floral, almost concord grape-like sc...




en.seedfinder.eu













 Lemon Kush (Humboldt Seed Company) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Also known as "Staffs of JAH" This extremely tall variety grows like a cluster of Bamboo, each branch reaching to the heavens. Each cain holds a massive amount of uniformly large buds that absolutely reek of lemon. Get ready to bust out the...




en.seedfinder.eu





And they make a lot of videos and do podcasts about their strains, grows, breeding, and the farms and nurseries they work with.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you GlassJoe. Nice know that HSC keeps an active catalog of their available genetics online for viewing.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 31, 2020)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Thank you GlassJoe. Nice know that HSC keeps an active catalog of their available genetics online for viewing.


Yeah, that's what I like best about them; they're really transparent about their work.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 12, 2020)

Man... Mango Sherbet fem seed.... stay far away

I was picking bananas off that bitch like I worked for Chiquita ... day 23 flowering... what a shame... terps were out of this world honestly.. like tropical citrus candy... i mean amazing... but damn bro

No way they tested the Mango Sherbet Fem line... this herm rate on all the tall stretchy phenos is unacceptable...

Squit and Lemon Kush are fine... i had 1 full blown herm from the LK early in flower... no issues since...

Im getting ready to flower out the All Gas and Vanilla Frosting from fem seeds... fucken all paranoid now


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Aug 12, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Man... Mango Sherbet fem seed.... stay far away
> 
> I was picking bananas off that bitch like I worked for Chiquita ... day 23 flowering... what a shame... terps were out of this world honestly.. like tropical citrus candy... i mean amazing... but damn bro
> 
> ...


Doing Squirt now and was thinking about running all gas next. Keep me posted.


----------



## Gullett79 (Aug 12, 2020)

I've been running one raspberry parfait fem that has looked like crap. Did not take well to topping and pruning during veg. A month into flower, and she has been losing most of her lower leaves. Could be my soil mix, but the chem 91 skva running next to her looks pretty good with the same soil, topping and pruning. So I'm guessing either a crap pheno from the pack or a crap strain. Hoping it's just a one off.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Aug 12, 2020)

I just popped Notorious THC, Vanilla Frosting, Magic Mellon and Hi-Biscus. All gurls came up in just over 48 hours in their Root Riot cubes. Planted them yesterday morning and all of them looking good with first sets of true leaves. This is the fastest I have seen and expect them to be explosive in their growth. I will put up some pics when there is something interesting to look at. Have a Nikon z50 mirrorless coming so my photographs ought to be a step up from the typical Samsung phone shots I have posted previously.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 21, 2020)

Fucken Squirt throwing nanners in week 5
Had to throw away a squirt in early flower from herming also.. 2/10 nanners... best smelling and yielding trash....


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Aug 21, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Fucken Squirt throwing nanners in week 5
> Had to throw away a squirt in early flower from herming also.. 2/10 nanners... best smelling and yielding trash....


Squirt Before and after defol last night. Mid week 3 bloom. Hope I don’t get those same results.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 23, 2020)

I reached out to HSC about my problems and they gave me AAA+++ Customer Service... Made things right and really insisted on me being satisfied

My Lemon Kush , Squirt and Mango Sherbs are at day 35 flower.. take some pics soon... Ive got some DANK phenos

Also gonna throw the All Gas and Vanilla Frosting into flowering today


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Aug 23, 2020)

Just started some Humboldt Dream seeds for my first every grow. Anyone have any experience growing these indoors or did I make a mistake with these.


----------



## Veeplants (Aug 24, 2020)

Ill be posting my Notorious in the coming days, throwing down fall colors right now.


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Sep 17, 2020)

I got the vanilla frosting that is week 1 flower and then the squirt and pineapple upsidedown in veg. I’m most excited for the squirt. Can’t wait to see what’s up with that crazy terp profile.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 17, 2020)

Im chopping down Squirt in 3 days...INSANE Terps! Minuscule Yields though...be prepared.... I did get a few Purp Phenos....very happy with the Squirt


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 17, 2020)

Mango Sherbet Terps are being slept on big time....when they say Strawberries and Whip Cream.....Bro...it really does smell that amazing


----------



## buyyouabeer (Sep 17, 2020)

Here's an update from my garden at 42 days from seed. Nothing exciting yet but thought I would share.

From rt. Vanilla Frosting and Magic Melon



From rt. Notorious THC and Hi-Biscus


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 22, 2020)

Raspberry Parfait one or two weeks ago.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 23, 2020)

Raspberry parfait looking Frosty


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Oct 15, 2020)

Can anyone growing Squirt, magic melon, or vanilla frosting update us on some grows


----------



## buyyouabeer (Oct 15, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Can anyone growing Squirt, magic melon, or vanilla frosting update us on some grows


I just hit three weeks in flower on my grow. Will take some shots this evening when they wake up (VF is fucking insane, had to supercrop the main cola multiple times to keep it out of the light). Here are a few shots from last Saturday.

Magic Melon


Hi-Biscus


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 15, 2020)

I just finished the Squirt/Mango Sherbet/Lemon Kush all from fem seed....

Squirt taste good... 4/10 overall.... Lemon Kush 3/10 taste like Jack mixed with trainwreck ish not my cup of tea...Mango Sherbet is pretty solid 7/10 but the fem line has tons Nanners on the lowers and mids... 

Vanilla Frosting and All Gas OG are 1 week from harvest also from fem seed.... Vanilla Frosting took awhile for the smell to come out... nanners on some of those in the mids and lowers also... All GAS OG is my favorite! Super dank smell and purple stout Chunky Colaz .. STABLE AS FUCK!

I regret all of them except the ALL GAS.... TBH.... they sent me some replacement seeds I got the Fem Hibiscus and new unreleased Peach Cobbler fem... those will be going into flower in 2 weeks... 

Never tried their REG lines but Mango Sherb would have some insane phenos if they had no Nanners and the ALL Gas OG would have some killer males for breeding IMO


All that being said....I wouldnt buy their gear again ...not down with untested gear and overhyped Stats that dont seem legit from my experience and others Ive spoken to ... ALL GAS is dank though


----------



## buyyouabeer (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok that was a bit of a downer, can't speak to that as I am not there and so far my grow seems good. Here are a few pics from tonight of VF and MM, you can see where VF burnt herself on the QBs fucking twice.

Group shot


Vanilla Frosting cola


Magic Melon cola


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Oct 16, 2020)

Lemongrass is the most mold resistant strain i’ve grown.

Also very impressed with the blueberry muffin, took exactly 45 days.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Oct 22, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with their og kush f5 or their emerald fire og f4?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Oct 22, 2020)

Blueberry bref said:


> Does anyone have any experience with their og kush f5 or their emerald fire og f4?


I've ran the OG several times. It's good - typical lanky OG structured plant. Lemony pine flavor. Very distinct OG. 

Crazy side story: I recently found out that Humboldt Seed Company and Humboldt Seed Organization are two different companies. Their logos are VERY similar and I always wondered if they were the same or if one was just a European branch of the other, but no... So my first pack of OG was HSO's. After growing out that pack I thought it was the best strain I had ever grown because of the flavor, high and smell. After running out of beans, I ordered a pack of HSC's thinking it'd be the same. I found it to be very similar but not as good as HSO's. Crazy, I know. But that was a completely unbiased judgement considering I always thought they were the same company. After running HSC's over and over, I thought it was good but not as good and now I know why...


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 22, 2020)

Trainwreckertonville said:


> Lemongrass is the most mold resistant strain i’ve grown.
> 
> Also very impressed with the blueberry muffin, took exactly 45 days.


Did you grow the lemongrass outdoors? How long did it take to finish?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2020)

I've got a dozen bigfoot glue going, anybody grew her out?


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Oct 26, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Did you grow the lemongrass outdoors? How long did it take to finish?


Yes. Very hassle free, i’d do it again for sure. 55 days.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Oct 26, 2020)

Trainwreckertonville said:


> Yes. Very hassle free, i’d do it again for sure. 55 days.


If ya dont mind me asking; where at in the world did ya grow it? Asking cause I'm looking for a resilient plant that will do well in the Midwest outdoors.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 26, 2020)

Just seeing this thread... nice! Currently got six hsc - fem cali sour diesel ... Lemongrass is looking good from you guys. I'm thinking that might be next.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Oct 26, 2020)

*Vanilla Frosting* Terps are fire I’m about to chop a pregnant vanilla frosting this weekend and I’ve been testing it to see how it is! 
I’ve grown *Pineapple Upsidedown Cake *which didn’t impress me to much but it was still good.
Grew the *Blueberry Muffins* and the bud was dark purple since week 1 of flower! Definitely want to grow that again.
I’ve never bought their seeds though i always get a cut from friends.. I want to grab some of their Trainwreck seeds and that will let me know if I really want to keep growing their gear. I’m more of a Bodhi guy


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 26, 2020)

Vanilla Frosting is a bad bitch


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 26, 2020)

Beautiful @oswizzle !!! 

Is that from seed, or the cutting that DNH sells?


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Vanilla Frosting is a bad bitch


What about terps ?


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Oct 26, 2020)

Crazy! I got a purple pheno..crossed it with Bodhi’s Lavender Jack so I got a bunch of F1’s 


oswizzle said:


> Vanilla Frosting is a bad bitchView attachment 4726125View attachment 4726125View attachment 4726126


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 26, 2020)

Its from fem seed bro...
Smells dank.. its got the vanilla/kushy nose.. i just chopped her down last night.. this strain throws down in the yield department


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently running 3 phenos of hibiscus one is from fem seed other two are clones off my buddies outdoor plants. This strain is a total terp bomb with the zkittlez and blueberry muffin doesn’t even smell like herb really strong blueberry grapey notes. Stable as well in week 7. Also running royal highness don carlos and vanilla frosting too. Don carlos is a stand out as well really solid hearty strain yields pretty well nice flavor with berry earthy diesely notes nice high. A buddy made some mochi gelato x don carlos male outdoors and some of those getting germed now.


----------



## lungbutter (Nov 13, 2020)

ive got 5 squirt just under 4 weeks into flower, 1 of them went full nanner mode on me, too many to pick off. the other 4 seem fine though. quite strong terps on them already.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Nov 13, 2020)

Here are a few shots of my Hi-Biscus at 7 1/2 weeks flower. Pics are a bit washed out since I used my phone. Had to supercrop her main cola after it tried to touch the COBs. Just starting to get some unique scents going from the standard skunk smells. Notorious THC in the back left, my slowest developing girl. Tonight I will get out my Nikon and get some of all them for an update on this thread.



Cola


----------



## DeepWaterDean (Nov 13, 2020)

lungbutter said:


> ive got 5 squirt just under 4 weeks into flower, 1 of them went full nanner mode on me, too many to pick off. the other 4 seem fine though. quite strong terps on them already.


Keep watching for those nanners, it’s prone to that. Mine yielded poorly but smells and smokes amazing. Won’t be growing it again.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 13, 2020)

Has anyone grown out HSC Trainwreck regs or fems?? Got any pictures? I’ve grown TW but I haven’t ran HSC Trainwreck yet but I got gifted about 15 regs and 10 fems that I want to run


----------



## petert (Nov 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Thanks, that's exactly the reason I started this thread:
> 
> To talk about Humboldt Seed *Company*, a company that's genuinely a Humboldt-based, well-respected west-coast US breeder.
> To not discuss Humboldt Seed* Organization*. I don't know if this is true or not, but I've read that they're of African origin, with a business based in the UK, that runs its operations in Spain, posing as Humboldt-based.
> ...


Does HSC only sell through dispensaries in Nor Cal and Southern Oregon? I’d like to get some but it looks like the only sell in that region or to licensed rec growers.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2020)

petert said:


> Does HSC only sell through dispensaries in Nor Cal and Southern Oregon? I’d like to get some but it looks like the only sell in that region or to licensed rec growers.


No their beans are available online at SeedBank’s. Pretty sure seedsherenow and Neptune SeedBank to name a few.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Nov 13, 2020)

petert said:


> Does HSC only sell through dispensaries in Nor Cal and Southern Oregon? I’d like to get some but it looks like the only sell in that region or to licensed rec growers.


You can find a good HSC collection at dcseedexchange.com but they only have 10 packs. Great shipping and you can use your CC with Cash App. I got mine in just a few days with priority USPS; I'm in Oregon.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 13, 2020)

‍ Yes they’re available at dispensaries in Nor Cal



bigbongloads said:


> No their beans are available online at SeedBank’s. Pretty sure seedsherenow and Neptune SeedBank to name a few.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 13, 2020)

Nor Cal YES. I can’t speak for Oregon but I’m in NorCal and yes HSC is in Dispensaries. 
Not sure why but I see a lot of HSC seeds in dispensaries and not a lot of other stuff besides Purple City Genetics based out of Oakland.



petert said:


> Does HSC only sell through dispensaries in Nor Cal and Southern Oregon? I’d like to get some but it looks like the only sell in that region or to licensed rec growers.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 13, 2020)

My best pheno of Squirt all purple was covered in Nanners and every pheno that tasted good yielded like complete shit.... Id never grow that one again or lemon kush...which in all honestly is bunk as fuck....I mean ZERO Lemon...they said on their IG that the Lemon Kush recently tested in the High 20's and terps were a couple %... Man ...that shit was borderline shwag to me... it was mostly stable unlike the Squirt and Mango Sherb....

Mango Sherb was a herm fest and the structure on most phenos was horrible... nothing people would buy in multiple packs more than once ever...

I just finished trimming all of these ... gonna start trimming the Vanilla Frosting and All Gas OG this coming week... All Gas is super bomb... Vanilla Frosting threw some nanners... but boy its iced out and rock hard on some phenos.... my only knock on it is the flavor is kinda MEH...

Im in week 2 of flowering Hi-Biscus and an unreleased strain called Peach Cobbler ( they gave me these both for free for telling them about my Herm Fest experience from the Squirt and Mango Sherb

Very hit and miss... All Gas OG neon purple phenos... those are the winners IMHO... taste bomb... smell bomb.... insane bag appeal...Yield.... fast flowering


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> ‍ Yes they’re available at dispensaries in Nor Cal


Yeah I get that but his question was are hsc beans only available in dispensaries. So I was letting him know they are online as well.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 13, 2020)

O ok gotcha!! 


bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I get that but his question was are hsc beans only available in dispensaries. So I was letting him know they are online as well.


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 13, 2020)

Who’s heard of the JELLY RANCHER? Couldn’t find much about it except that it may be related to a Cali strian called HAPPY RANCHER.

Anyone heard of it? Just got some freebies from HSC again!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Who’s heard of the JELLY RANCHER? Couldn’t find much about it except that it may be related to a Cali strian called HAPPY RANCHER.
> 
> Anyone heard of it? Just got some freebies from HSC again!!


Very Cherry x Notorious THC:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHbwiDaHYeZ/


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 13, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah I get that but his question was are hsc beans only available in dispensaries. So I was letting him know they are online as well.


Pray tell who sells them online here in the states?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 13, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Pray tell who sells them online here in the states?











Humboldt Seed Company | Seeds Here Now


Known for being the creators of Vanilla Frosting, Magic Melon and Pineapple Upside Down Cake, we have products of the amazing Humboldt Seed Company. Shop today!




www.seedsherenow.com


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 13, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Humboldt Seed Company | Seeds Here Now
> 
> 
> Known for being the creators of Vanilla Frosting, Magic Melon and Pineapple Upside Down Cake, we have products of the amazing Humboldt Seed Company. Shop today!
> ...


Right on, thanks man


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Nov 14, 2020)

Humboldt Dream with bud growing on fan leaf. F41


----------



## smokin away (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks for the lowdown on Humboldt. Just checked Hembra and they ship USPS from whatever State they fare. A new variety listed looks tempting. I'm wondering if it works indoor? 








Hembra Genetics is Now Gaslamp Seeds | Visit Our New Store


Welcome to Gaslamp Seeds! Support our boutique genetics collections, the finest strains, all thoughtfully curated.




hembragenetics.com


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Nov 16, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Thanks for the lowdown on Humboldt. Just checked Hembra and they ship USPS from whatever State they fare. A new variety listed looks tempting. I'm wondering if it works indoor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow $200


----------



## smokin away (Nov 16, 2020)

Mike_Poncho said:


> Wow $200


Ya, those ain't even the highest prices ones out there. Just look at GGG (gage green genetics) and they got some they say are worth almost $40/bean.
Aceseeds.org looked like a neat one. Those original varieties get problems and that's what we pay to avoid. Nothin a Bitch like a heremie so paying more might help.


----------



## Sade (Nov 16, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Thanks, that's exactly the reason I started this thread:
> 
> To talk about Humboldt Seed *Company*, a company that's genuinely a Humboldt-based, well-respected west-coast US breeder.
> To not discuss Humboldt Seed* Organization*. I don't know if this is true or not, but I've read that they're of African origin, with a business based in the UK, that runs its operations in Spain, posing as Humboldt-based.
> ...


Yep I live in Humboldt county. Humboldt seed company is pretty legit. Humboldt seed organization is just a bullshit company using Humboldt name for marketing purposes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Ya, those ain't even the highest prices ones out there. Just look at GGG (gage green genetics) and they got some they say are worth almost $40/bean.
> Aceseeds.org looked like a neat one. Those original varieties get problems and that's what we pay to avoid. Nothin a Bitch like a heremie so paying more might help.


$40 a bean is only buying you a name brand/marketing jmho


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 17, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Ya, those ain't even the highest prices ones out there. Just look at GGG (gage green genetics) and they got some they say are worth almost $40/bean.
> Aceseeds.org looked like a neat one. Those original varieties get problems and that's what we pay to avoid. Nothin a Bitch like a heremie so paying more might help.


Yeah but those expensive plants dry, cure and trim themselves right?


----------



## speedingtickets (Nov 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blue dream is a beast and so are her offspring so I think you'll love those packs. Best of luck.


I had a bad experience with Blue Dream from Garden of Green. I grew out 2 seeds and the plants had short rubbery branches and it did not produce much, the flavor was hay. I was pissed too, I know everyone is raving about this strain. I might try HSC on your say so.


----------



## speedingtickets (Nov 19, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> I grew out Magic Melon and Lemongrass outdoors last season. Both finished the first week of October. Amazing terps on both. The Magic Melon is my new fave, she is a sooooo good. Both yeilded respectably. The lemongrass was a little more finicky. But top shelf headstash all the way.


I got a small taste of melon from the awesome HSO's Black D.O.G. and now I am chasing the flavor with HSC's Magic Melon. She is only 1 inch tall right now. Can not wait!


----------



## speedingtickets (Nov 19, 2020)

My Blueberry Muffin is 2 weeks from harvest, it smells exactly like sticking your nose in a bag of blueberry muffins! My pheno is not very vigorous though, it needs lots of light and attention, but for my own stash, it seems like it will be worth the effort. I am going to do a couple more phenos to see if there is one that is more aggressive. Anyone else working with this strain?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Here's some Venom OG aka Asphalt Plant aka All gas OG...I've grown this a few times, and the terps that this gives off is gassy, diesel, hash, funk, purples out all the way thru the buds, yields great, and has a nice indica high. She's never leaving my garden...Sorry for the low quality picsView attachment 4602085View attachment 4602087View attachment 4602105


Ever run her outdoors?


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 23, 2020)

9week hsc Cali Sour Diesel— Anyone run Headband?? I’m picking up some seeds end of the month and want some Favs from you guys..


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 23, 2020)

Raspberry Parfait. I am happy with my purchase.

It's advertised as having Terpinolene which apparently is sedative and inhibits proliferation of lung cancer cells.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 25, 2020)

Next round. Wanted Headband, can’t find it in stock.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 29, 2020)

Any Humboldt Dream smoke to give?  I have some curing, it smells amazing. It’s like a beautiful mix of berries sweet herbs, and so pungent!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 30, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Any Humboldt Dream smoke to give? I have some curing, it smells amazing. It’s like a beautiful mix of berries sweet herbs, and so pungent!


Lol, I meant, “smoke reports....”


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 30, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Lol, I meant, “smoke reports....”


Was gonna say, your the one with some curing, give me some lol . I’m finishing up a run then starting the dreams. You have any pics of them? I’m curious to see how blue they get.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 1, 2020)

SBBCal said:


> Was gonna say, your the one with some curing, give me some lol . I’m finishing up a run then starting the dreams. You have any pics of them? I’m curious to see how blue they get.


Your Cali Sour Diesel looks so good, nice job on it!


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 1, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Your Cali Sour Diesel looks so good, nice job on it!


Thank you sir


----------



## BB Boomer (Dec 2, 2020)

Seeds Here Now has Humboldt Headband in stock. USA seedbank


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 3, 2020)

The Peach Cobbler that HSC sent me have some of the most amazing terps Ive smelled in Weed ....also have the Hi-biscus week 5 flower and they smell really dank... got a purple pheno thats gonna be some eye candy... that Cobbler though!! Some dear lord oooohhhh laaaa laaaa terps


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Dec 3, 2020)

Try the Vanilla Frosting next! Real nice Terp profile 


oswizzle said:


> The Peach Cobbler that HSC sent me have some of the most amazing terps Ive smelled in Weed ....also have the Hi-biscus week 5 flower and they smell really dank... got a purple pheno thats gonna be some eye candy... that Cobbler though!! Some dear lord oooohhhh laaaa laaaa terps


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 3, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Try the Vanilla Frosting next! Real nice Terp profile


I feel like this is starting to become a common theme; so many have posted on the terp profiles of HSC's strains. My Humboldt Dream is so far the best-smelling strain I've ever grown by quite a margin, but I'm not going to try it for maybe another month or so.

How's that Vanilla Frosting? How are the effects?


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 3, 2020)

I just finished the Vanilla Frosting and TBH no comparison to the Peach Cobbler.... VF taste like cookies ish to me...it looks bomb and is potent.. flavor isnt intense enough to be kept around


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 3, 2020)

Heres the best pheno I had of the VF


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Dec 3, 2020)

I would of thought they were all pretty similar but yours look nothing like mine..where did you get your VF from?? My pics are of an outdoor seeded VF that I pollinated with Lavender Jack




oswizzle said:


> Heres the best pheno I had of the VFView attachment 4758751


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 3, 2020)

I got Fem seeds from HSC in breeder sealed Packs ... Dark Heart Nursery sells a popular clone only cut of VF also


----------



## Smorf (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm here for the blueberry muffins. Got a 10 pack of fems from dcseedexchange and 20 pack of regs from seedsherenow on the way. Not sure when I will be growing it (probably soon). Would love to see and hear more about this strain.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 8, 2020)

Cracked open some Humboldt Dream a couple of nights ago for the first time. Between my wife and I, up until now, our favorite strain that I've grown to date has been GSC by CSI Humbolt Seeds. That GSC is amazing.

Humboldt Dream may have it edged out, I'm not sure yet, but it's really nice. Amazing fruity/herby terp profile, on the more potent side, and feels really [email protected]#$ good. It keeps its potency well when grown outdoors, the other strains from my backyard were milder in comparison. It's a heady indica, not a total sleeptime knockout but really helps with sleep deeper into the night. For this purpose it has good medicinal value.

In terms of quality genetics, this is a very good strain and I'd recommend it with two thumbs up. It's an easy grow, no PM issues outdoors but perhaps a bit more trimming than my other plants. It yielded less than the other plants but it was the only one in a pot. In the ground, I imagine it would have grown a lot more with a much larger root system.

Of the four plants I grew in my backyard this year, it's the only one I intend on repeating next year, but I may add in at least one more, different HSC strain because I'm so impressed with this one.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Dec 8, 2020)

Some pics of my HSC current grow at ten weeks. Nikon z50 with 50-250 zoom and various combos of with and without 5T and 6T diopter lenses. Fairly hi-res if you want to zoom in on them. I put these up in the General Growing section so some of you might have seen them already.

Magic Melon cola


Magic Melon


Vanilla Frosting


Hi-Biscus


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice pics bro.. how many purp phenos of the Hi-biscus did u get? I found 1 in my 10 pack of fems


----------



## buyyouabeer (Dec 8, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Nice pics bro.. how many purp phenos of the Hi-biscus did u get? I found 1 in my 10 pack of fems


That's the only one I have grown, so 1 of 10 at this point. Next grow is tropical / equatorial sativas from Ace so might be a while before I get around to these again.


----------



## Matix35 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bb muffin is absolutely incredible!my keeper is the purple pheno but all pheno smells insane!!! berries basket mix with grape ive grown loooot of strain but this one ..i keep it nor for nothing if that can help all phenos stay short and a gentle high like they truly claim i highly recomend


----------



## Ganjihad (Dec 9, 2020)

Smorf said:


> I'm here for the blueberry muffins. Got a 10 pack of fems from dcseedexchange and 20 pack of regs from seedsherenow on the way. Not sure when I will be growing it (probably soon). Would love to see and hear more about this strain.


It's a pretty strain, but yields are not great. She can be really finicky, and nutr sensitive. Smells pretty berry like while growing and at harvest, but once cured it takes in more of a sour grape type of smell.

If you're looking for an easy to grow, high yielding plant that will fuck you up, this strain is NOT for you.

If you want a low yielding, low thc, high maintenance, but colorful plant, then this would be a good choice.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Sure is pretty! So much of life is being more than a pretty face!


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Dec 9, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> There's so much info here on CSI Humboldt and Humboldt Seeds Organization. I searched the forum and didn't really find a dedicated thread for Humboldt Seed Company, so I thought I'd start one here.
> 
> ...


Your hit it on the nose! I’ve got notorious thc, train wreck and sundea driver! Humboldt sacred root genetics. I got a tent full of blue dream going now still in veg just hooked up my cmh! Can’t wait !!


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Dec 9, 2020)

We will see!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 9, 2020)

Humboldtcalikidd said:


> We will see!


Wait until the flowers start to mature. Not only do they smell incredible, they're beautiful to look at!


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 14, 2020)

Just finished up Cali Sour Diesel- 
Pretty easy to grow, liked higher temps and Rh. In veg. Nice candy/skunk on most and Kush/gas/lemon/pine on others. If you want details here’s the grow.  





HSC Sour Diesel-4x4


It’s been a few days since I cut that rot out, nothing new except buds are still fattening up. The buds below where I cut the cola looks fine. :eyesmoke: **also have dropped the temps down low. 60ish night time.Some are turning purple:weed:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## ImDoinmybest (Dec 27, 2020)

Second grow here, got two magic melons at week 6 flower. My tent smells like cantaloupes, seriously. Went from a faint skunk smell to strong melon overnight.


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Dec 28, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> It's a pretty strain, but yields are not great. She can be really finicky, and nutr sensitive. Smells pretty berry like while growing and at harvest, but once cured it takes in more of a sour grape type of smell.
> 
> If you're looking for an easy to grow, high yielding plant that will fuck you up, this strain is NOT for you.
> 
> If you want a low yielding, low thc, high maintenance, but colorful plant, then this would be a good choice.


You're right about that one. Grew out bbmuffin about a year ago from seed. I thought it was gonna be good, but was average at best. 

OP


----------



## oill (Dec 28, 2020)

2 phenos of blue dream. Both really nice. The one in the corner was more indica leaning and smells like pineapple.... both are super strong


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 23, 2021)

I've got two Magic Melons about two weeks apart, one in a 10 gallon fabric pot and the other in a 5-gallon fabric pot, that are getting close to flipping in the next two weeks. They've been topped twice, the first time I left 4 shoots (3rd and 4th node shoots) and then topped the shoots between their 2nd and 3rd node, so they're at 8 shoots and I'm just vegging them for length before lollipopping and flipping. They've been really vigorous and resilient and a total pleasure to grow.

I've also got a Caramel cream in a 10-gallon fabric pot, also topped twice. The pheno has been leggy but not at all unmanageable for a tent, and again very vigorous and a pleasure to grow.

Aside from that I've got a Hi-Biscus and a Blueberry Muffin that only just got moved up to 5-gallon pots, but they were only dropped into water as seeds 30 days ago, so I'm pretty happy with their development. They've been topped once, a week before they were transplanted, and had a great root system. The Blueberry Muffin is suffering a little bit after being transplanted just a day ago, but it should be okay.

The other plants in the picture are Girl Scout Cookies Extreme from ILGM; when we had an issue with some seeds from them earlier in the pandemic they gave us $150 store credit in lieu of a refund and we picked up a 20-pack of seeds on sale for free with it.


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Jan 24, 2021)

Update of the blue dream going good so far about day 41 of flower


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 9, 2021)

Smorf said:


> I'm here for the blueberry muffins. Got a 10 pack of fems from dcseedexchange and 20 pack of regs from seedsherenow on the way. Not sure when I will be growing it (probably soon). Would love to see and hear more about this strain.


Same here. Anyone else have any info on the Blueberry Muffin strain?


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Feb 9, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> Same here. Anyone else have any info on the Blueberry Muffin strain?


Yea, it looks like a 10 but smokes like 4...

OP


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Feb 9, 2021)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Yea, it looks like a 10 but smokes like 4...
> 
> OP


Well shit, just started these after finishing my Humboldt Dream(which is awesome). Was thinking of moving them to a new smaller tent and starting something else instead. Only 2 of the 4 I started are looking very healthy so far(which could be my novice growing abilities).


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 9, 2021)

Mike_Poncho said:


> Well shit, just started these after finishing my Humboldt Dream(which is awesome). Was thinking of moving them to a new smaller tent and starting something else instead. Only 2 of the 4 I started are looking very healthy so far(which could be my novice growing abilities).


How was the Hdream?? Anything stand out grow wise? I’m about 30days into my 1st H Dream run. I’ve got one that seems to hate temps over 78+. Strange bc I’m using LED.


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 9, 2021)

Jelly Rancher fems and P.P.D. fems have been delivered by DCSeedExchange.

I hope that they do not disappoint.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 9, 2021)

Their new line of feminized looks great. Bigfoot Glue and Dream Queen look enticing  same with jelly rancher


----------



## Mike_Poncho (Feb 9, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> How was the Hdream?? Anything stand out grow wise? I’m about 30days into my 1st H Dream run. I’ve got one that seems to hate temps over 78+. Strange bc I’m using LED.


Hard for me to say if anything really stood out grow wise since it was my very first grow. They did stretched WAY more than I expected after flip so be ready for that. I ran in rdwc with qb boards, definitely had to be carful not to give to much light but I guess probably in general because qb boards are F^#KING bright. Couldn't believe how good and sweet they smelled during flower. The smoke and high are excellent. Nice and smooth with a sweet berry aftertaste. Good uplifting high.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 9, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> Same here. Anyone else have any info on the Blueberry Muffin strain?


Looks, smells, and tastes great. Not much to the high though.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 9, 2021)

Most of their strains imho are pretty weak sauce and they use fake ass testing to hype some of their lines... they're amateur genetics for people who are unfamiliar with the scene....i spent alot of 2020 growing their line up and 99% meh


----------



## GlassJoe (Feb 10, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Jelly Rancher fems and P.P.D. fems have been delivered by DCSeedExchange.
> 
> I hope that they do not disappoint.


I'm not really in the market for more seeds right now but damn the jelly rancher is tempting. Same with the apple blossom; both supposed to be consistent phenos with short flowering time and high potencies.

I flipped my plants ~10 days ago, and I don't have many pictures right now but I'll update. My two magic melon look great and they've been a pleasure to grow all around so far; the caramel cream has stretched the most of any of the plants so far. The hi-biscus and blueberry muffin are smaller because they didn't get as much veg (about 3 weeks behind the majority of the others). They still look very happy and well and I have high hopes for the flower.

My girl scout cookie extreme plants from ilgm are burning, and I believe it's due to light intensity, but I can't really move them much because they're in 10-gallon fabric pots in a 3x3 tray and the roots have grown from each bag through the wall of adjacent bags. They're the only plants showing this issue, though; which is curious and a little bit of a pain.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi-biscus has some really pretty pheno in the 1 pack I ran... that was one of their best lines I ran...very colorful and market desirable aka Easy to move packs when its all purple dense and smells like Skittlez/Gelato


----------



## Humboldtcalikidd (Feb 10, 2021)

Also another good company in humboldt is dry creek gardens and Redwood roots. I know the owners.


----------



## buyyouabeer (Feb 10, 2021)

Pics of my Notorious THC, took her after 16 1/2 weeks flower. You can see even at the end she was still throwing pistils. I didn't need any buds after taking Vanilla Frosting, Hi-Biscus and Magic Melon so I just let her ride. Which BTW all were very worthy in the flavor and strength category, Melon is a delight and heady. However this one shows her NLD type genetics and is knockout strong and fills the room with funk. Growing she was not my favorite, kind of the misfit but after vaping her, highly recommended.



Cola


Trimmed massive cola


----------



## GlassJoe (Feb 20, 2021)

The plants are moving right along! The smell is coming on from a few and I can tell the tent's going to be aromatic in a couple of weeks. First shot is of the magic melon in center, the other two are a shot of a young Hi-biscus bud and a young blueberry muffin bud. Everything seems to be pretty well behaved and happy, except for the girl scout cookies extreme from ILGM which have been hit-and-miss (one plant is very happy and healthy, a few have been finnicky and underwhelming).

The Caramel cream continues to be the leggiest of the bunch; it's been three weeks since I flipped the plants, and I certainly hope it's done stretching because I don't have a lot of room to move the boards up. I have some small seedlings going to select cuts off of for the summer and the caramel cream is again the tallest among them by far. I can't say what the bud's like, but word of advice to anyone considering some caramel cream: make sure you've got the vertical space for it.


----------



## GlassJoe (Feb 20, 2021)

Here are some pictures of the seedlings.
In the first shot, the left column is a magic melon that's a week and a half younger than the rest, the lanky caramel cream, a gsc extreme from ilgm. The right column is two hi-biscus, another GSCE, and a blueberry muffin.

The second shot is the caramel cream, which as I mentioned is showing a lanky pheno.

The third is a hi-biscus that's showing some darker coloration and is developing nicely (probably the best-developed triple leaves so far). I'm hopeful it will be nice and purple.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 13, 2021)

Some recent shots of bud changing color midway through flower. Still have a few weeks to go but very much looking forward to it. 

Blueberry Muffin:


Caramel Cream:


Hi-Biscus


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 13, 2021)

Is that Blueberry Muffins from Humboldt Seed Co? I only ask because I've got some seeds from them too. Blueberry Muffins, Bigfoot Glue, and G.S. Cookies.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 13, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Is that Blueberry Muffins from Humboldt Seed Co? I only ask because I've got some seeds from them too. Blueberry Muffins, Bigfoot Glue, and G.S. Cookies.


Yes it is! Hembra was throwing them in as promos when I got a pack of Hi-Biscus which is pretty cool because Hi-Biscus is Blueberry Muffin x Zkittles


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 13, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## speedingtickets (Mar 15, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Yes it is! Hembra was throwing them in as promos when I got a pack of Hi-Biscus which is pretty cool because Hi-Biscus is Blueberry Muffin x Zkittles


BBM is the best I have ever smoked in 38 years of smoking, Magic Melon is a close second. My pheno is a poor producer and difficult to trim and clone, but the fast finish makes up for it a little. I am working on 9 other strains from HSC right now. How does the Hi-Biscus grow and taste?


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 15, 2021)

speedingtickets said:


> BBM is the best I have ever smoked in 38 years of smoking, Magic Melon is a close second. My pheno is a poor producer and difficult to trim and clone, but the fast finish makes up for it a little. I am working on 9 other strains from HSC right now. How does the Hi-Biscus grow and taste?


My first grow is finishing up, so I can't give a smoke report yet. The Hi-Biscus smells really floral, and fruity, but still sweet. 

It branches off readily and shows a lot of lateral growth. I'm looking at topping some of the Hi-Biscus and blueberry muffin I have outside (which are doing very well), but I'm going to leave the growth below the topped node until it's big enough to root the cutting. It "wastes" a little bit of veg time, but the plants are going to be vegging for four and a half months outdoor, so I have all the time in the world.

Blueberry Muffin:


Hi-Biscus #1:

Hi-Biscus#2:


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nice pics! 4 and a half months is plenty of veg time! Especially outdoors in big pots. Cant wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 15, 2021)

I just harvested a couple units of the Hi-Biscus... had a intense Blueberry Muffin Pheno all purple from the very sight of flowers and very intense nose...that being said... I tossed it with all the other potential keeper phenos... weak sauce gelato/skittlez terps with ZERO potency 

At least Every pheno from fem seed was stable...unlike half of their gear Ive grown... I regret everything I grew from them...its all Novice renamed genetics meant for people with minimal experience or understanding of the genetics scene... I grew a ton of gear from their collab buddy who created the Vanilla Frosting and BLING ..Mr D from Happy Farm Genetics or something... all his shit was el bunko too....

Got some Lemon Larry OG Kush seeds from the crook Elite himself last year and popped these side by side with alot of HSC gear....and it blows everything out of the water.... comparing real chronic to beasters imho


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 15, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I just harvested a couple units of the Hi-Biscus... had a intense Blueberry Muffin Pheno all purple from the very sight of flowers and very intense nose...that being said... I tossed it with all the other potential keeper phenos... weak sauce gelato/skittlez terps with ZERO potency
> 
> At least Every pheno from fem seed was stable...unlike half of their gear Ive grown... I regret everything I grew from them...its all Novice renamed genetics meant for people with minimal experience or understanding of the genetics scene... I grew a ton of gear from their collab buddy who created the Vanilla Frosting and BLING ..Mr D from Happy Farm Genetics or something... all his shit was el bunko too....
> 
> Got some Lemon Larry OG Kush seeds from the crook Elite himself last year and popped these side by side with alot of HSC gear....and it blows everything out of the water.... comparing real chronic to beasters imho


That's kind of surprising, because I've seen the C of A for vanilla frosting, Stoopid fruits, and blueberry muffin samples and they all had very normal potency numbers running low to high 20s.


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 15, 2021)

Put those pounds in front of people who are buyers of heavy weight and they will low ball u till u never want to grow them again... potency #'s are a joke and mean nothing...


----------



## Big Sparks (Mar 15, 2021)

First time I've ever heard this about HSC. Everyone else I've talked to has seemed happy with their results. 
How many times have you ran HSC? What strains are you referring to? And how many seeds, or how many packs of each strain have you personally run? Not doubting your experience with them, just trying to figure out if it's only a certain strain or two, or if it was just a bad batch, or if you're just straight up calling all of their gear (HSC) trash.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Put those pounds in front of people who are buyers of heavy weight and they will low ball u till u never want to grow them again... potency #'s are a joke and mean nothing...


I gotta agree that while there are some tasty HSC strains, I haven't found one that will knock my socks off yet in terms of potency.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> First time I've ever heard this about HSC. Everyone else I've talked to has seemed happy with their results.
> How many times have you ran HSC? What strains are you referring to? And how many seeds, or how many packs of each strain have you personally run? Not doubting your experience with them, just trying to figure out if it's only a certain strain or two, or if it was just a bad batch, or if you're just straight up calling all of their gear (HSC) trash.


IMO, their gear is better than most European seedbank gear, but it's not on par with beans from places like In House Genetics. I like that HSC attempts to stabilize their lines, but I still think you will get more fire from a poly-hybrid cross of something like this from Purple City Genetics..


----------



## Goldleaf808 (Mar 21, 2021)

2 blueberry muffin. Plant on left is almost 2 weeks into flower. 2 days for the plant on right


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 21, 2021)

Goldleaf808 said:


> View attachment 4859442
> 2 blueberry muffin. Plant on left is almost 2 weeks into flower. 2 days for the plant on right


Nice, I have some stuff that I'm going to be harvesting next week. My Blueberry Muffin doesn't look ripe to me so I'm letting it ride:

But the Hi-Biscus looks and smells absolutely fantastic and I can't wait to take it down next weekend. Collage 3 weeks ago and yesterday.


----------



## Ganjihad (Mar 21, 2021)

I agree, I have posted pics in here also.
The muffins smells good, looks good, but has zero potentcy.

I know people used to say the same thing about tga, but even his lower thc strains like jilly were far more potent than hsc offerings.


----------



## SBBCal (Mar 24, 2021)

Trainwreck and Humboldt Dream 3weeks in 12/12


----------



## Special Kdog (Mar 25, 2021)

Special Kdog said:


> gotHSC Stoopid Fruits in the mail today from DCSE. Anyone know anything about them? I'll post a few updates once they get started. I'll have 2 in dirt under an HLG 550.


Forgot to update the Stoopid Fruits... I damn near killed them. Had some bugs and sprayed them with some organic stuff that I read about but apparently you aren't supposed to spray them when the lights are on.... Anyways all the leaves fell off but i'll be damned if it didn't grow some more. I had to flip early so I can't fully say much about the yield I managed about 4.5oz total if i remember correctly from 2 plants. Dense buds for sure. Citrus with a little funk smell. Productive happy high.. I would grow it again. The flowering time was like 54 days or something stoopid 
Bottom 2 aret the Stoopid Fruits... they were so thirsty and hungry after a 3 day trip.


----------



## RandomKindness (Apr 15, 2021)

Growing HSC Lemongrass, Humboldt Dream, and Jelly Rancher outdoors in hawaii.

will post some pics in a few weeks


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blue dream is a beast and so are her offspring so I think you'll love those packs. Best of luck.


I second this! Bluedream is amazing!!


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 15, 2021)

RandomKindness said:


> Growing HSC Lemongrass, Humboldt Dream, and Jelly Rancher outdoors in hawaii.
> 
> will post some pics in a few weeks


Humboldt Dream week 5-6  mine have no color yet. Trainwreck’s are and also got some jelly ranchers on the way. I’m stoked for your pics/grow


----------



## Goldleaf808 (Apr 22, 2021)

HSC Blueberry Muffin almost done I guess. 46 day flower. Waiting for some amber. But almost all cloudy. I chopped a couple branches for comparison as I hold off a few days to harvest the rest


----------



## buyyouabeer (Apr 22, 2021)

Goldleaf808 said:


> HSC Blueberry Muffin almost done I guess. 46 day flower


I would give that at least four more weeks or more; still see lots of new pistils.


----------



## Goldleaf808 (Apr 22, 2021)

buyyouabeer said:


> I would give that at least four more weeks or more; still see lots of new pistils.


Yah we'll see. I'll just watch trichomes. It clearly has some growth left i think. Just wanted to experiment more than anything plus I'm out of bud


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Apr 30, 2021)

I really wanted to get Stoopid Fruits, but my good friend gave me a couple of these babies.


----------



## THT (May 5, 2021)

Is there any place that has Blueberry muffin or Very Cherry in stock? Seems like everyone is sold out. Thanks all.


----------



## SBBCal (May 5, 2021)

@THT -the Blueberry Muffin is sold out, but shoot them an email. They are legit
Vey cherry here,








Humboldt Seed Company - Very Cherry {REG} [20pk] | Seeds Here Now


Humboldt Seed Company - Very Cherry




seedsherenow.com


----------



## SBBCal (May 5, 2021)

Got some Jelly Ranchers started


----------



## slacker140 (May 5, 2021)

THT said:


> Is there any place that has Blueberry muffin or Very Cherry in stock? Seems like everyone is sold out. Thanks all.


Hembra genetics. They're giving the fems away as freebies as well right now.


----------



## THT (May 6, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Hembra genetics. They're giving the fems away as freebies as well right now.


Slacker. Thank you so much. Acquired. 
I just finished a couple "Squirts" and I am very happy with the bud. I don't need a heavy high so much as a tasty treat.


----------



## THT (May 6, 2021)

Since I am here, Here is picture of a Squirt. Highly recommend for anyone who likes tangie/orange or just looking for big flavor.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 8, 2021)

So HSC's OG Kush has stayed in my garden for some time now. Just run one fem with a few other regs. Great power and heady. I would say it's my favorite at this point. Been smoking it for a while now. Just never gets old... No burnout. Def would like to try some of HSC's new stuff. These big pheno hunts they've ran sound like game changers.


----------



## Stoney031201 (May 14, 2021)

Vanilla Frosting is fire, easy trim. Blueberry Muffin smells amazing can’t wait for it to finish. New strain coming ‘Blueberry Cupcake’ which is a blueberry muffin and wedding cake cross, supposed to be outrageous.


----------



## SBBCal (May 19, 2021)

Finished up some Trainwreck and Humboldt Dream. 73days flower. Still trimming but here’s some of what I got so far. 
-dreams have nice terps but not overall impressed. I’ll let them go longer next time.
-Trainwreck’s are fuc*N tits. Nuf said
- glucose ?


----------



## Freshbakd (May 19, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Finished up some Trainwreck and Humboldt Dream. 73days flower. Still trimming but here’s some of what I got so far.
> -dreams have nice terps but not overall impressed. I’ll let them go longer next time.
> -Trainwreck’s are fuc*N tits. Nuf said
> - glucose ? View attachment 4904486View attachment 4904487View attachment 4904488View attachment 4904489View attachment 4904491


Pretty sure that's guttation nothing terrible that's for sure. I have only seen it myself when I watered a bit late in the light cycle its a common cause of it happening


----------



## SBBCal (May 19, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Pretty sure that's guttation nothing terrible that's for sure. I have only seen it myself when I watered a bit late in the light cycle its a common cause of it happening


It was about 3 days after last water when I chopped. They were on every fifth, shit is causing a pileup on my snips.  Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Freshbakd (May 19, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> It was about 3 days after last water when I chopped. They were on every fifth, shit is causing a pileup on my snips.  Thanks for the knowledge


Stuff sticks around and took forever to dry into a hard substance. Mine happened pretty early in flower and was just a hard little piece by the time i chopped. That could be a bit old for all we know. Never had any adverse effect even being there through a bit of flower development so if I see it again I won't sweat it. Could definitely see the shears not liking that one bit. 6 pairs rotating into and out of couple cups of iso is my usual routine. Yes 6 pairs by my little lonesome


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 1, 2021)

So anyone got nutter budder running yet?


----------



## berrygarcia (Jul 1, 2021)

anyone with experience growing: *Banana Mango *or *Purple Mountain Majesty*? thanks.


----------



## Stoned2Deathlol (Jul 5, 2021)

So I've bought Raspberry Parfait twice and ran both packs and I can say no hermies out of the 24 seeds I had and 23 seeds popped my first rn with them I put 6 in a 1 liter Tupperware in a mini Dwc set up but they held up and made some premium smoking buds every plant smelled exactly the same like a basket of raspberries and a creamy yogurt how it smells is how it taste there is no smell of Gas or anything which is kind of cool and also the hash that came of these lady's is so rewarding but I'm done with Raspberry Parfait.....for now lol


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jul 5, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> So anyone got nutter budder running yet?


I have one about 3 weeks in veg.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 6, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I have one about 3 weeks in veg.


Keep us updated please! Got a pack of them.


----------



## Zilman (Jul 6, 2021)

@Stoned2Deathlol 

How is Raspberry Parfait high?


----------



## Stoned2Deathlol (Jul 6, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @Stoned2Deathlol
> 
> How is Raspberry Parfait high?


It's leading more along the lines of a sativai harvested about 30 amber 70 cloudy I put mine in a cone the berries really come out out on the exhale it's a beautiful strain tbh never had anything like her


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 8, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> So anyone got nutter budder running yet?


I haven't run Nutter Budder, but I'm running Garlic Budder right now which is the Nutter Budder x GMO(Garlic Cookies, whatever you want to call it) cross they put out and holy crap the thing is big. It's outdoor, so it won't naturally flip for another 3 or so weeks, but it has filled out the majority of a 5'x5' area. The large plant on the right side of the picture is a Garlic Budder from seed, the one of the opposite side of the screen is a Blueberry Muffin I cut off a plant that I light dep'ed outdoors and harvested at the end of June.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 8, 2021)

They looks great @GlassJoe but garlic budder is fortune cookies x gmo. Nutter budder is thug pugs pbb x c435


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 8, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> They looks great @GlassJoe but garlic budder is fortune cookies x gmo. Nutter budder is thug pugs pbb x c435


Whoops! It's been a moment since I looked at the catalogue and I was going from memory.

On an unrelated note, I've really enjoyed growing jelly rancher and I'm looking forward to seeing them flower this August/September. It's a really compact plant with strong stems and short internodal spacing.

I just put four in the ground: the large one in the back is from seed, the one on the left is a clone of it, topped once, the one on the right is a clone of it untopped, and the one in front is an apple blossom from seed.


Here's a cut off a different mother plant at about 4 weeks from its' cut day to show the short internodal spacing close up:


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 8, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Whoops! It's been a moment since I looked at the catalogue and I was going from memory.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I've really enjoyed growing jelly rancher and I'm looking forward to seeing them flower this August/September. It's a really compact plant with strong stems and short internodal spacing.
> 
> ...


Got some going as well. Light feeders so far. Razz rock candy terps. Stoked to see another JRancher and how they do outside.. Beautiful!


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 12, 2021)

Apparently we can look forward to (Raspberry Parfait x Ice cream cake) and (Jelly Rancher x White Runtz) for next season. When I read that second cross my eyes were about five times the size of my head, I cannot wait to score a pack of those Jelly Runtz






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow. Gonna get both of them


----------



## speedingtickets (Jul 25, 2021)

Stoney031201 said:


> Vanilla Frosting is fire, easy trim. Blueberry Muffin smells amazing can’t wait for it to finish. New strain coming ‘Blueberry Cupcake’ which is a blueberry muffin and wedding cake cross, supposed to be outrageous.


I couldn't wait to push these to the front of the line.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 25, 2021)

speedingtickets said:


> I couldn't wait to push these to the front of the line.


Nice, how many seeds do you think you'll run? I'm interested to see how the consistency is; the seeds are S1, but the blueberry muffin parent is an f9, so they might be less variable than the average S1.

I absolutely love blueberry muffin so the cross sounded wonderful to me but I've already got all the seeds I need for this year so I held off. Can't wait to hear about the terpenes!


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 26, 2021)

Another one from instagram on their backup account, a strain they're preliminarily calling Mothership: Mountaintop Mint (Mac Mints x The Bling) x Humboldt Poundcake (Wedding Cake x Notorious T.H.C).


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 26, 2021)

I just wana try thw Mountaintop Mint. Spearmint terpenes??? YES PLEASE.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 26, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I just wana try thw Mountaintop Mint. Spearmint terpenes??? YES PLEASE.


DCSE is out of stock and North Atlantic seed co only has a repacked 3 seeds, I get mine from hembra and they've got it in stock.









Hembra Genetics is Now Gaslamp Seeds | Visit Our New Store


Welcome to Gaslamp Seeds! Support our boutique genetics collections, the finest strains, all thoughtfully curated.




hembragenetics.com


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyone know if Jelly Rancher got discontinued???


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Anyone know if Jelly Rancher got discontinued???


It's new for this season and pretty popular; Hembra and DCSE both have it.









Hembra Genetics is Now Gaslamp Seeds | Visit Our New Store


Welcome to Gaslamp Seeds! Support our boutique genetics collections, the finest strains, all thoughtfully curated.




hembragenetics.com













Hella Jelly Bx3 10 Feminized Seeds - DCSE


HELLA JELLY (AKA JELLY RANCHER) ORIGINAL STRAIN SATIVA (30% INDICA 70% SATIVA) | HIGHLY UNIFORM | EASY TO GROW, VIGOROUS HYBRID BLUE COTTON CANDY | STRAWBERRIES | GRAPES New for 2021, Year of the Exotics! Want a productive, fast flowering strain covered in sparkly trichomes? Then this winner...




dcseedexchange.com


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m guessing he’s asking about Jelly Rancher, because HSC seems to have taken it off their site at some point. I definitely remember watching the video on there with him talking about the strain and whatnot, but not there the last time I was going through the strains. Was wondering what was up with that myself.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 29, 2021)

Yeah we actually just got some from DC. But it's not on the HSC site.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 29, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’m guessing he’s asking about Jelly Rancher, because HSC seems to have taken it off their site at some point. I definitely remember watching the video on there with him talking about the strain and whatnot, but not there the last time I was going through the strains. Was wondering what was up with that myself.


My buddy suspects copyright infringement, apparently candy makers are crackin down.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 29, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> My buddy suspects copyright infringement, apparently candy makers are crackin down.


That makes sense; it's getting the same treatment as Gorilla Glue. I wouldn't be surprised if it came back under a different name; it's pretty popular and they're already working on a White Runtz cross with it for next season


----------



## trychrome (Jul 29, 2021)

There isn't a Holding Company west of Pluto that wouldn't send their IP lawyers after this. 100% Trademark Infringement.


----------



## bgc2020 (Aug 5, 2021)

The HSC catalog has been my go to place for internet seed browsing but I haven’t made a purchase yet. I love that they actually take the time to write descriptions but only thing holding me back is committing $100 to a full 10 pack of a single strain. Any recommendations on strains to start with? I’m in Massachusetts growing indoor and outdoor greenhouse.


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 5, 2021)

bgc2020 said:


> The HSC catalog has been my go to place for internet seed browsing but I haven’t made a purchase yet. I love that they actually take the time to write descriptions but only thing holding me back is committing $100 to a full 10 pack of a single strain. Any recommendations on strains to start with? I’m in Massachusetts growing indoor and outdoor greenhouse.


HSC sells variety packs, problem is finding the seedbanks that have them. Hsc has given me these guys' bank recommendations a couple times now. Check em out .. gl 
- they're out of Colorado 








Cannabis Seeds | Seeds Here Now


Looking to buy cannabis seeds? We are trusted brokers of high-quality genetics for all setups, budgets and skill levels since 2010. Call us to learn more!




seedsherenow.com


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 5, 2021)

bgc2020 said:


> The HSC catalog has been my go to place for internet seed browsing but I haven’t made a purchase yet. I love that they actually take the time to write descriptions but only thing holding me back is committing $100 to a full 10 pack of a single strain. Any recommendations on strains to start with? I’m in Massachusetts growing indoor and outdoor greenhouse.


Blueberry muffin is their flagship strain, excellent terpenes that are a dead ringer for their name and very consistent.

I recommend hembragenetics.com for their seeds (they ship from southern California), they also give away freebie 3-packs of HSC with every order of any size which gave me the opportunity to try out two strains I didn't have to buy (garlic Budder and blueberry muffin).

Magic Melon and caramel cream are two others I've really enjoyed the flavor and high from, a 60/40 sativa and 60/40 indica respectively.

Jelly rancher is one of their most popular new strains and I've seen multiple grows of it that look awesome. I have five of them going in my own grow ant the moment and I'm pleased so far.


----------



## drDavidHasselCough (Aug 5, 2021)

Here is some Big Foot Glue week 4 of Flower. Haven’t seen many grow this strain shes a litte hungry so excuse the early fade. You can see how far she stretched during flower. Can already tell she’s gunna have some big buds.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 9, 2021)

I saw someone asking if HSC would be at a cannabis conference in Chicago, and they linked the commenter to a Chicago bank who I suppose will be in attendance.

Anyways, I checked out their website and they were selling packs for $81 with free shipping, which is enough of a deal that I decided to go for one (Vanilla Creme Pie). I've never used them before, so we'll see how it goes, but I'll report back when I get the pack; thankfully HSC marks their packs with date of mfg.


----------



## Big Sparks (Aug 9, 2021)

That's actually a very decent price. Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Blueberry muffin is their flagship strain, excellent terpenes that are a dead ringer for their name and very consistent.
> 
> I recommend hembragenetics.com for their seeds (they ship from southern California), they also give away freebie 3-packs of HSC with every order of any size which gave me the opportunity to try out two strains I didn't have to buy (garlic Budder and blueberry muffin).
> 
> ...


Chopping a blueberry muffin tomorrow, and planted 3 lemongrass with tails this morn after the moon. Not a lemon kush fan but that cross intrigues me. I see many starting to use that vanilla frosting one in crosses.


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 10, 2021)

FWIW, I got a three-pack of Very Cherry as a freebie with an Hembra order a little while back.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 10, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> FWIW, I got a three-pack of Very Cherry as a freebie with an Hembra order a little while back.


Did you ever grow it? It seems like an interesting strain with some cool applications in concentrates because of the terpene richness, but some people might be turned off by it not being a high-potency strain.


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Did you ever grow it? It seems like an interesting strain with some cool applications in concentrates because of the terpene richness, but some people might be turned off by it not being a high-potency strain.


Not yet, I only got it about a month or so ago. I'll probably give it a go eventually. Where did you hear that it's low potency?


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 11, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Not yet, I only got it about a month or so ago. I'll probably give it a go eventually. Where did you hear that it's low potency?


Not low potency per se but the blurb for the strain puts it in the high teens









VERY CHERRY - Cannabis Seeds | Humboldt Seed Company


This strain produced record amounts of terpenes in the extraction. Likely to only produce around 18% THC but incredibly loud and very unique!




humboldtseedcompany.com





_This strain produced record amounts of terpenes in the extraction and is one of the best-smelling varieties we’ve ever created. That says a lot considering we created Blueberry Muffins. Likely to only produce around 18% THC but incredibly loud and very unique! Breeding seeds passed to us by a local old-timer, we found a plant that smelled just like cherry cough drops, and have continued working that into this sweet cherry blossom masterpiece. Perfect for sauce and terpene forward projects, this strain will not disappoint the discerning nose!_


----------



## boundybounderson (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh crap, I meant Jelly Rancher was the freebie. My bad.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 11, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Oh crap, I meant Jelly Rancher was the freebie. My bad.


I'm growing outdoor, so it's early in the flowering cycle and I haven't harvested my JR yet but I'm running 5 and I'm very happy so far. It flowers quickly, it has tight internodal spacing, the terpenes on mine are starting to come in and it smells like some blue raspberry fruit candy or something like a sour belt.

SBBCal and Piper84 both have grows of it on this forum and I've seen @nosaltgrows and @overlyengineered on Instagram grow it and everything I've seen makes me excited to harvest it. It seems to be a very popular strain and I totally understand why.


----------



## drDavidHasselCough (Aug 11, 2021)

FYI DCSE has bulk of catalog in stock at the moment


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I'm growing outdoor, so it's early in the flowering cycle and I haven't harvested my JR yet but I'm running 5 and I'm very happy so far. It flowers quickly, it has tight internodal spacing, the terpenes on mine are starting to come in and it smells like some blue raspberry fruit candy or something like a sour belt.
> 
> SBBCal and Piper84 both have grows of it on this forum and I've seen @nosaltgrows and @overlyengineered on Instagram grow it and everything I've seen makes me excited to harvest it. It seems to be a very popular strain and I totally understand why.


Day 4/5 drying- the terps/frost are great, just watch the stretch in flower... not sure about outdoor, but mine just kept going. Also were light feeders as well. Happy growing
** I smoked a few nugs and I'm getting a bit of cherry. Forgot it was in the JRanchers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Chopping a blueberry muffin tomorrow, and planted 3 lemongrass with tails this morn after the moon. Not a lemon kush fan but that cross intrigues me. I see many starting to use that vanilla frosting one in crosses.


Thought you didn't like berry terps either, or I may be thinking of someone else. But that blueberry muffin has me thinking about scoring a pack, along with ak's blueberry too.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 12, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I saw someone asking if HSC would be at a cannabis conference in Chicago, and they linked the commenter to a Chicago bank who I suppose will be in attendance.
> 
> Anyways, I checked out their website and they were selling packs for $81 with free shipping, which is enough of a deal that I decided to go for one (Vanilla Creme Pie). I've never used them before, so we'll see how it goes, but I'll report back when I get the pack; thankfully HSC marks their packs with date of mfg.


I got the seeds today, so I feel comfortable plugging the website because it's a legitimately good deal; I've never seen HSC this cheap before. I paid venmo some time in the evening and they shipped UPS with tracking the next day.






Humboldt Seed Company | ChiTown Seeds







chitownseeds.com


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 12, 2021)

bgc2020 said:


> The HSC catalog has been my go to place for internet seed browsing but I haven’t made a purchase yet. I love that they actually take the time to write descriptions but only thing holding me back is committing $100 to a full 10 pack of a single strain. Any recommendations on strains to start with? I’m in Massachusetts growing indoor and outdoor greenhouse.


The hundred bucks gets you 10 fem. seeds. Or 20 regular.

Had a couple packs with an extra seed or two.


----------



## Wayne55 (Aug 17, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I got the seeds today, so I feel comfortable plugging the website because it's a legitimately good deal; I've never seen HSC this cheap before. I paid venmo some time in the evening and they shipped UPS with tracking the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good suggestion, quick service as I needed to secure some Jelly Rancher.

What I liked the most was free shipping was over $80 and HSC packs were on sale for $81...

So many times I've seen a company have free shipping with sale items that just miss qualifying. It's really great to see a company choose the other way, bravo chitown.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 17, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Good suggestion, quick service as I needed to secure some Jelly Rancher.
> 
> What I liked the most was free shipping was over $80 and HSC packs were on sale for $81...
> 
> So many times I've seen a company have free shipping with sale items that just miss qualifying. It's really great to see a company choose the other way, bravo chitown.


Yeah, I thought that was awesome. The only major downside for me is that their website is kind of clunky and it's hard to know what's in stock, as well as not being able to sort, but their prices are reasonable and I didn't have any issues with service.


----------



## trychrome (Aug 20, 2021)

Humboldt Seed Co announced the rename today.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 20, 2021)

How original


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thought you didn't like berry terps either, or I may be thinking of someone else. But that blueberry muffin has me thinking about scoring a pack, along with ak's blueberry too.


I don’t really, but had an opening and it was a freebie plus what’s been said. It’s pretty good, it’s it’s namesake for sure. Of course, I knock it some for potency, but it’s ok. Feels like it has a CBC/cbn component to the buzz, imho. Sure pretty and does got the smell and taste


----------



## RobCat (Aug 20, 2021)

I grew their Blueberry Muffins and I was less than impressed. Colorful bud but a mediocre buzz. But id sure love to get my hands on that Pineapple Upside Down Cake. I rarely run across a seedbank that has any of their gear left. They sell out too damn fast


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I grew their Blueberry Muffins and I was less than impressed. Colorful bud but a mediocre buzz. But id sure love to get my hands on that Pineapple Upside Down Cake. I rarely run across a seedbank that has any of their gear left. They sell out too damn fast


The Blueberry Muffin I grew wasn't the most potent but it didn't feel weak. Very relaxing and pleasant smoke but not a strong head high I felt. It was good enough that I'm running a cutting of it outdoors, at least. 

As far as the seeds, Chitown seeds and Hembra are both carrying pineapple upside down cake. Chitown is cheaper, Hembra gives freebies. 









Hembra Genetics is Now Gaslamp Seeds | Visit Our New Store


Welcome to Gaslamp Seeds! Support our boutique genetics collections, the finest strains, all thoughtfully curated.




hembragenetics.com












Pineapple Upside Down Cake fem 10 | ChiTown Seeds


This brand new strain from Humboldt Seed Company sets the bar high for unique terpene profiles. The product of a vast 2017 phenotype hunt in Humboldt County ...




chitownseeds.com


----------



## RobCat (Aug 20, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> The Blueberry Muffin I grew wasn't the most potent but it didn't feel weak. Very relaxing and pleasant smoke but not a strong head high I felt. It was good enough that I'm running a cutting of it outdoors, at least.
> 
> As far as the seeds, Chitown seeds and Hembra are both carrying pineapple upside down cake. Chitown is cheaper, Hembra gives freebies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! Ive been dealing with real gorilla and sensible seeds but I can always use more sources


----------



## {Icon} (Aug 20, 2021)

I just ordered Blueberry muffins from Hembra they are currently giving away 3 Blueberry muffins beans as freebies


----------



## RobCat (Aug 20, 2021)

Has anyone grew out their Sour Diesel? I grew out the HSO version, it was decent stuff, but Im always on the hunt for a better SD


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Has anyone grew out their Sour Diesel? I grew out the HSO version, it was decent stuff, but Im always on the hunt for a better SD


It's not a straight sour D but a sour D Bx3 x Humboldt Headband f4 (Headband x PPD). I have not grown it


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Has anyone grew out their Sour Diesel? I grew out the HSO version, it was decent stuff, but Im always on the hunt for a better SD


I did last year , California sour diesel. I haven't tried the humboldt sour diesel yet.
- they grew out big, I ended up cutting at day 74, good smoke but I was early. Ended up using most on edibles and oils. If you have the time and space I'd recommend. I think I still have a few seeds so I'll be giving them another go sometime. They def had those funky gas terps going on.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 20, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> It's not a straight sour D but a sour D Bx3 x Humboldt Headband f4 (Headband x PPD). I have not grown it





SBBCal said:


> I did last year , California sour diesel. I haven't tried the humboldt sour diesel yet.
> - they grew out big, I ended up cutting at day 74, good smoke but I was early. Ended up using most on edibles and oils. If you have the time and space I'd recommend. I think I still have a few seeds so I'll be giving them another go sometime. They def had those funky gas terps going on.
> View attachment 4969310View attachment 4969311View attachment 4969312


Boss!! They look fantastic. They have so many strains I want to try out. I just wish they had a pic and mix system. Or atleast offer smaller packs than 10. But then Im a variety guy. I like to grow out as many different kinds as possible


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 20, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Boss!! They look fantastic. They have so many strains I want to try out. I just wish they had a pic and mix system. Or atleast offer smaller packs than 10. But then Im a variety guy. I like to grow out as many different kinds as possible


Thanks, I've seen variety packs for hsc on a few sites in the past but it's been awhile . Last time was seedsherenow.com


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 21, 2021)

The Garlic Budder is something I don't think I would have tried on my own but I got it as a Hembra freebie and so far it looks like an absolute freak (in a good way). Here's a side-by-side of a clone I put into the ground on July 18th (left) and August 21st (right), 34 days apart.

It also seems to like putting out trichomes on the sugar leaves:


And it stacks up pretty nicely, too; this is a shot of the mother that plant was cut from:


----------



## RobCat (Aug 21, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Thanks, I've seen variety packs for hsc on a few sites in the past but it's been awhile . Last time was seedsherenow.com


Ill check that site out. Im glad more american seed banks are getting their name out there. They sure charge and arm and a leg but they're coming up with some great strains


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 21, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Ill check that site out. Im glad more american seed banks are getting their name out there. They sure charge and arm and a leg but they're coming up with some great strains


The 10-packs of fems on chitown are $81 and the 20-packs of regs are $90 with free shipping, that's pretty reasonable. The pack I got was from June 2021 so I expect the seeds to be viable for quite a while yet.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 21, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> The 10-packs of fems on chitown are $81 and the 20-packs of regs are $90 with free shipping, that's pretty reasonable. The pack I got was from June 2021 so I expect the seeds to be viable for quite a while yet.


Have the strains youve grown been pretty stable over all? low instances of hermies and such? I know thats subjective to a lot of things including the grower. Ive only done their blueberry muffins. It didnt have the potency i wanted but between the 3 I grew it was very stable. Ive been eyeing their trainwreck today but Ive read a lot of nanner stories online when it comes to TW crosses. Im use to dealing with banks like Barneys and RQS when it comes to Indicas so Ive seen the worst of the worst


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 21, 2021)

I have not had a plant of theirs herm on me, and I would say that consistency and unique terpenes that match the strain name are probably their selling points as a company.

I have grown Blueberry muffin, Hi-Biscus, Caramel Cream, and Magic Melon in prior grows with Garlic Budder, Apple Blossom, and Jelly Rancher as new additions this season.

The only thing I haven't had a harvest to hang my hat on so far was Hi-Biscus (and the other three I'm growing for the first time this year); I grew one which was flipped while still kind of small and two that flowered early this summer that I finished under light deprivation that were damaged by a falling object. It's really pretty looking and very sweet and fruity smelling, though. Bud worms love it.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 21, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I have not had a plant of theirs herm on me, and I would say that consistency and unique terpenes that match the strain name are probably their selling points as a company.
> 
> I have grown Blueberry muffin, Hi-Biscus, Caramel Cream, and Magic Melon in prior grows with Garlic Budder, Apple Blossom, and Jelly Rancher as new additions this season.
> 
> The only thing I haven't had a harvest to hang my hat on so far was Hi-Biscus (and the other three I'm growing for the first time this year); I grew one which was flipped while still kind of small and two that flowered early this summer that I finished under light deprivation that were damaged by a falling object. It's really pretty looking and very sweet and fruity smelling, though. Bud worms love it.View attachment 4969782


Damn thats frosty. I think the nutes are the cause of most hermie issues anyway regardless of the source. I learned that the hard way myself so I just switched to bio bizz and blackstrap molasses to avoid any more problems. The chitown site has some nice sources. Seattle Chronic has some good looking strains too


----------



## {Icon} (Aug 21, 2021)

They arrived in 24hrs for me 11 beans in the pack & 3 BBM freebies from Hembra


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 21, 2021)

Damn dude you're set on the BBM for a while! Very unique strain with amazing terpenes and I've been happy to grow it last winter, this summer, and probably next summer as well.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 25, 2021)

{Icon} said:


> They arrived in 24hrs for me 11 beans in the pack & 3 BBM freebies from Hembra


My outdoor BBM still has a ways to go, but lately the terpenes have been coming in and it's a beautiful thing; it's been a really pleasant grow and I can't wait to see what it smells like after it finishes up and goes through drying and curing. I bet it makes wicked concentrates.


----------



## skuba (Aug 26, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Has anyone grew out their Sour Diesel? I grew out the HSO version, it was decent stuff, but Im always on the hunt for a better SD


I grew a few, one smelled like a sweet purp, and another one smelled like straight peanut butter. Nothing even resembled sour diesel but they weren’t bad. here’s the purple one



“Humboldt sour” by the way, @SBBCal yours looks legit!


----------



## RobCat (Aug 26, 2021)

skuba said:


> I grew a few, one smelled like a sweet purp, and another one smelled like straight peanut butter. Nothing even resembled sour diesel but they weren’t bad. here’s the purple one
> 
> View attachment 4973411
> 
> “Humboldt sour” by the way, @SBBCal yours looks legit!


Peanut Butter. That sounds very nice. What kind of flowering times did you have on those girls? Just curious. The HSO version I grew out went about 80 days. It didnt smell remotely like diesel either but was also decent smoke


----------



## skuba (Aug 26, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Peanut Butter. That sounds very nice. What kind of flowering times did you have on those girls? Just curious. The HSO version I grew out went about 80 days. It didnt smell remotely like diesel either but was also decent smoke


They were outdoors and that picture was taken at the end of October, I’m not really sure


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 26, 2021)

Here’s their og kush fems outdoors


----------



## RobCat (Aug 26, 2021)

Is their Trainwreck pretty decent? Any hermie tendencies? They seem to be more or less a package deal with most TW crosses


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 26, 2021)

Idk. So far iv got lemon kush og kush and Girl Scout cookies. Train wreck is next for me tbh


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 26, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Is their Trainwreck pretty decent? Any hermie tendencies? They seem to be more or less a package deal with most TW crosses


Trainwreck!!!!!! My fav,, by far for HSC. It punches back at you. It has a bit of a peanut butter/gas thing going on. Grow it!


----------



## RobCat (Aug 26, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Trainwreck!!!!!! My fav,, by far for HSC. It punches back at you. It has a bit of a peanut butter/gas thing going on. Grow it! View attachment 4973549View attachment 4973550


Man you did a nice job on that! And no issues with the herms?


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 26, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Man you did a nice job on that! And no issues with the herms?


Thanks, no herms, they finished a bit early too. Are you outside?


----------



## RobCat (Aug 26, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Thanks, no herms, they finished a bit early too. Are you outside?


I wish. Just a 5x5 grow tent at the moment. Only TW strain ive grown so far is purple trainwreck from HSO. didnt come close in terms of high but was quite pleasant nevertheless


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 26, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I wish. Just a 5x5 grow tent at the moment. Only TW strain ive grown so far is purple trainwreck from HSO. didnt come close in terms of high but was quite pleasant nevertheless


I'm in tents as well. I'd like to see an outside grow with them...monsters I bet. HSC TW is potent for sure. I think my beans were from 2019 I'll have to pull the pack. All this is making me want to start some more!


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 27, 2021)

The Lemon Kush is horrible


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

Not any of mine.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 27, 2021)

Zero Kush in that strain …like lemon floral with a 3 minute high… it doesn’t get u high if you smoke real lemony OG Kush and the terps are bunk


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> I'm in tents as well. I'd like to see an outside grow with them...monsters I bet. HSC TW is potent for sure. I think my beans were from 2019 I'll have to pull the pack. All this is making me want to start some more!


I just wish i could find a legitimate single seed source. I dont get hung up on pheno hunting and all that. I just like to grow 8 different strains at once and watch the outcome


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Zero Kush in that strain …like lemon floral with a 3 minute high… it doesn’t get u high if you smoke real lemony OG Kush and the terps are bunk


Indoor. Mine didn’t resemble lemon anything. 
that was my disappointment. But it had a nice kush scent and flavor. I have 6 beans left and don’t plant on sprouting them anytime soon. I wouldn point fingers towards it like grow that over say thier og or gsc. But wouldn call it bunk lmfao.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I just wish i could find a legitimate single seed source. I dont get hung up on pheno hunting and all that. I just like to grow 8 different strains at once and watch the outcome


As do I. I do every year. 
A few places online sell single seeds


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

I think I love growing marijuana sells singles


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I think I love growing marijuana sells singles


Why pay that much for mass produced euro seeds, though? 

If you just want a whole bunch of variety there's places like 2dollaseedbank where you can get 50 regs split between 5 different crosses for $50.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Why pay that much for mass produced euro seeds, though?
> 
> If you just want a whole bunch of variety there's places like 2dollaseedbank where you can get 50 regs split between 5 different crosses for $50.


And Bergman has his own fertilizer line now. Scary stuff chief


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I just wish i could find a legitimate single seed source. I dont get hung up on pheno hunting and all that. I just like to grow 8 different strains at once and watch the outcome


Kinda what I've been doing with their lineup but I'm looking for a mother to keep around. So far , Trainwreck, maybe jelly rancher. Jellies have a bit of black licorice terps I'm not a fan of.. have you run their Headband? I'm thinking of that next


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Why pay that much for mass produced euro seeds, though?
> 
> If you just want a whole bunch of variety there's places like 2dollaseedbank where you can get 50 regs split between 5 different crosses for $50.


Not bashing it. Just any cheap seeds iv gotten fucked me over. And I don’t order online. I buy from a dispensary. Well some not all


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Not bashing it. Just any cheap seeds iv gotten fucked me over. And I don’t order online. I buy from a dispensary. Well some not all


No dispensary near me so im at the mercy of the seedbanks. Though Ive grown out some expensive seeds that turned out to be garbage. Cali Connection comes to mind


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 27, 2021)

Eh. Never had a problem with them either


----------



## Osage420 (Aug 27, 2021)

VaQUOTE="RobCat, post: 16501680, member: 1087614"]
Man you did a nice job on that! And no issues with the herms?
[/QUOTE]
Vanilla Frosting hermied on me. Grew 4 strains at once. HSC was the only one of the 4 that hermied. 2 of the fem seeds had balls everywhere. I am out on HSC gear. Unacceptable.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> VaQUOTE="RobCat, post: 16501680, member: 1087614"]
> Man you did a nice job on that! And no issues with the herms?


Vanilla Frosting hermied on me. Grew 4 strains at once. HSC was the only one of the 4 that hermied. 2 of the fem seeds had balls everywhere. I am out on HSC gear. Unacceptable.
[/QUOTE]

Neat. Given that you have no posts and commercial growers pop their seeds by the literal thousand I have my doubts about the herm rate. I doubt you'd have nurseries like Kaprikorn distributing bulk seeds to farms if the rate was that high independent of operator error.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Eh. Never had a problem with them either
> [/QUOT





GlassJoe said:


> Vanilla Frosting hermied on me. Grew 4 strains at once. HSC was the only one of the 4 that hermied. 2 of the fem seeds had balls everywhere. I am out on HSC gear. Unacceptable.


Neat. Given that you have no posts and commercial growers pop their seeds by the literal thousand I have my doubts about the herm rate. I doubt you'd have nurseries like Kaprikorn distributing bulk seeds to farms if the rate was that high independent of operator error.
[/QUOTE]
I grew their blueberry muffin. Not the strongest high but i must say it was nice to grow a blueberry cross that actually turned colors. very pretty plants and candy smell in flowering. I think ill give the jelly rancher a go for my next indica grow. A lot of positive feedback on here about it


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> I think ill give the jelly rancher a go for my next indica grow. A lot of positive feedback on here about it


Sativa , grows like an indica ... that's their claim. It's def a heady high  mine stretched about a foot. I think -piper82 had a longer than expected stretch as well. But once it was over, they matured crazy fast .. I cut early 60's. They advertise 45- mayyyybeeee outside? Bubblegum, berry, black licorice are what I'm getting. Varies nug by nug lol .


----------



## Zilman (Aug 27, 2021)

@RobCat I grew All Gas OG in this way, also a weak buzz, but the beauty of the plant and the smell and taste made me buy Raspberry Parfait.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

My JR have not stretched a ton; the plant in the very front is an apple blossom but the other three are JR. Pics on July 24th, August 8th, and August 22nd.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

Zilman said:


> @RobCat I grew All Gas OG in this way, also a weak buzz, but the beauty of the plant and the smell and taste made me buy Raspberry Parfait.


Im going to start exploring more OG crosses


GlassJoe said:


> My JR have not stretched a ton; the plant in the very front is an apple blossom but the other three are JR. Pics on July 24th, August 8th, and August 22nd.
> 
> View attachment 4974163
> View attachment 4974166
> View attachment 4974167


Nice looking grow man! I just wish I had an outside area like that. Thats really where they shine


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Sativa , grows like an indica ... that's their claim. It's def a heady high  mine stretched about a foot. I think -piper82 had a longer than expected stretch as well. But once it was over, they matured crazy fast .. I cut early 60's. They advertise 45- mayyyybeeee outside? Bubblegum, berry, black licorice are what I'm getting. Varies nug by nug lol .


nug by nug. Variety is the spice of life. Are you getting the Serious Bubblegum or is this another HSC strain?


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Sativa , grows like an indica ... that's their claim. It's def a heady high  mine stretched about a foot. I think -piper82 had a longer than expected stretch as well. But once it was over, they matured crazy fast .. I cut early 60's. They advertise 45- mayyyybeeee outside? Bubblegum, berry, black licorice are what I'm getting. Varies nug by nug lol .


Scratch that. I misread. Anything bubblegum is a winner in my taste book


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Scratch that. I misread. Anything bubblegum is a winner in my taste book


Mine are like some kind of sweet artificial fruit, like blue raspberry. It smells like a sour belt or something.


----------



## Osage420 (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Neat. Given that you have no posts and commercial growers pop their seeds by the literal thousand I have my doubts about the herm rate. I doubt you'd have nurseries like Kaprikorn distributing bulk seeds to farms if the rate was that high independent of operator error.


I grew their blueberry muffin. Not the strongest high but i must say it was nice to grow a blueberry cross that actually turned colors. very pretty plants and candy smell in flowering. I think ill give the jelly rancher a go for my next indica grow. A lot of positive feedback on here about it
[/QUOTE]
A 20% herm rate is what it is. The other 3 strains were grown under the same conditions without issue. Perhaps your blueberry muffin high (or lack thereof) was operator error?


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Mine are like some kind of sweet artificial fruit, like blue raspberry. It smells like a sour belt or something.


Almost sounds like the jolly ranchers themselves


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

Osage420 said:


> A 20% herm rate is what it is. The other 3 strains were grown under the same conditions without issue. Perhaps your blueberry muffin high (or lack thereof) was operator error?


I think you're responding to the wrong person. I actually did enjoy the high on my BBM. I'm saying we have no idea what your grow was like, if you're an indoor grower you could have a light leak or another stressor that doesn't affect the grow room/tent evenly. For the farms buying their seeds from places like Kaprikorn, the minimum order is 250 seeds, 50 of any given strain and Vanilla frosting was on there this summer. I doubt 10 of every 50 Vanilla frosting hermed, even 1 in 50 would be an absolute riot among growers.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I think you're responding to the wrong person. I actually did enjoy the high on my BBM. I'm saying we have no idea what your grow was like, if you're an indoor grower you could have a light leak or another stressor that doesn't affect the grow room/tent evenly. For the farms buying their seeds from places like Kaprikorn, the minimum order is 250 seeds, 50 of any given strain and Vanilla frosting was on there this summer. I doubt 10 of every 50 Vanilla frosting hermed, even 1 in 50 would be an absolute riot among growers.


Man it seems like HSC is the highest regarded bank on Rollitup. And to think I just pissed away $130 on a barneys farm single seed extravaganza. I'll suffer through the unknown I suppose. I definitely want to check out that purple panty dropper


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> nug by nug. Variety is the spice of life. Are you getting the Serious Bubblegum or is this another HSC strain?


The Terps/smoke for Jelly Rancher


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Man it seems like HSC is the highest regarded bank on Rollitup. And to think I just pissed away $130 on a barneys farm single seed extravaganza. I'll suffer through the unknown I suppose. I definitely want to check out that purple panty dropper


There are lots of good breeders, they're not the only ones worth growing seeds from, but they operate on a pretty large scale and interact with a lot of farms both as a seed supplier and for R&D. The reason they talk about HendRX nursery, Aloha Humboldt, Rising Leaf Farms, Fire Mountain Farms, etc. on the back of the packs of the strains produced there is because that's how they get the land for all these thousands of plants large pheno hunts. That scale has its benefits in terms of being able to do more selection.

They're not all outdoor either, I saw a post of theirs where Prime Exotics (a fancy indoor hydro grower) was one of the places they were doing pheno hunts for Bling crosses, so I poked through their instagram and saw that they had grown Jelly Rancher and Notorious T.H.C. in the past and were also doing testing for a Fortune Cookie x Notorious T.H.C. cross. https://www.instagram.com/primeexoticsfarms/

Mind you, this is is a place that also grows MAC 1 and Peanut Butter Breath, so it's not like they don't know what the hype strains are like.


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> There are lots of good breeders, they're not the only ones worth growing seeds from, but they operate on a pretty large scale and interact with a lot of farms both as a seed supplier and for R&D. The reason they talk about HendRX nursery, Aloha Humboldt, Rising Leaf Farms, Fire Mountain Farms, etc. on the back of the packs of the strains produced there is because that's how they get the land for all these thousands of plants large pheno hunts. That scale has its benefits in terms of being able to do more selection.


Excellent. they use Cali based farms. Thats very nice considering a lot of the other "american" banks Ive used seem to depend on other countries to breed their stock


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 27, 2021)

A lot of their genetics herm like a motherfucker


----------



## RobCat (Aug 27, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> A lot of their genetics herm like a motherfucker


Humboldt Seeds?


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 27, 2021)

Yeah bro HSC .. Squirt…Vanilla Frosting… mango sherbert all had herm issues… HiBiscus … All Gas OG and Lemon Kush were stable … didn’t find anything worthwhile In 2 packs of each strain …


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah bro HSC .. Squirt…Vanilla Frosting… mango sherbert all had herm issues… HiBiscus … All Gas OG and Lemon Kush were stable … didn’t find anything worthwhile In 2 packs of each strain …


Hey man, sorry you've had issues; I haven't had anything herm on me yet from among Caramel Cream, Magic Melon, Blueberry Muffin, or Hi-Biscus; the Garlic Budder, Apple Blossom, and Jelly Rancher are still running but nothing off yet. I'll keep an eye out, but I've definitely found them worthwhile so far.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

HSC GS Cookies Regulars. Here is 2 phenos of the 4 seeds popped from the pack of 20 seeds. I got 1 male from the 4 seeds and 3 females. 2 females look identical and the 3rd doesn’t look anything like the other 2.
They are all in flower now outdoor. Going to see how they turn out and maybe keep one if the final product is nice. 
Note the saw blade on the leaves. 2 phenos have the same leaf & branch structure.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Yeah bro HSC .. Squirt…Vanilla Frosting… mango sherbert all had herm issues… HiBiscus … All Gas OG and Lemon Kush were stable … didn’t find anything worthwhile In 2 packs of each strain …


I had a few Fem Squirt seedlings that looked like they were herming out in veg after I topped them . It ended up being a extra node that was trying to develop on the branch. I plucked it off and haven’t noticed anymore. I guess I’ll see once they are in flower.
Here is a pic of one of them in veg.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> The Garlic Budder is something I don't think I would have tried on my own but I got it as a Hembra freebie and so far it looks like an absolute freak (in a good way). Here's a side-by-side of a clone I put into the ground on July 18th (left) and August 21st (right), 34 days apart.
> View attachment 4969504
> It also seems to like putting out trichomes on the sugar leaves:
> View attachment 4969505
> ...


I have Garlic Budder also going outdoors. Mine are just put into flower as I kept a light on at night to keep them in veg to get a little bigger. I grew 3 of them both look really similar and they seem to grow very tall and thick strong branching. Looks like a good outdoor strain that can develop good branch support for heavy buds.
How is the smell on yours already?


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

Does anyone have pics of the phenos they grew of HSC GS Cookies? Fem or Regulars. I’m just curious to see how others came out for them.


----------



## waltzing15 (Aug 30, 2021)

Realizing that not many people are likely to have experience with this, but I will ask anyway - does anyone have thoughts on the differences between the regs vs fems for HSC's strains? I assume the fems are S1s of the mother used for the regs?

I've been wanting to try a HSC strain - I have my eye on Magic Melon - but am unsure whether I should be planning on dedicating the time to sexing and cloning a pack of regs versus just going with the fems.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 30, 2021)

You can always tissue sample at young age. I like to keep males. At least 1 very strong traited male. Like ones that appear very resinous early on.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

HSC GS Cookies regulars

pheno#1

Pheno #2

Pheno #3


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 30, 2021)

1 and 2 look same. 3 is a great example of genetics of the same strain. With the different look.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 30, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> I have Garlic Budder also going outdoors. Mine are just put into flower as I kept a light on at night to keep them in veg to get a little bigger. I grew 3 of them both look really similar and they seem to grow very tall and thick strong branching. Looks like a good outdoor strain that can develop good branch support for heavy buds.
> How is the smell on yours already?


The smell on mine is what you would expect from a GMO x Cookies background, a spicy peppery/garlic smell with the rich cookie smell. It has that cookies-type bud stacking on the colas, too, with the spicy garlicky GMO smell being dominant. The Garlic Budder has been an absolute freak for me; it spreads out laterally, it stretches tall, and it put on serious weight in a short time. I only even got the seeds as freebies and I might end up getting a pack once I run out.

Check out this clone I put in the ground in mid-July; here it is on the 18th of July:



And then 41 days later on the 28th of August:


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 30, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> Realizing that not many people are likely to have experience with this, but I will ask anyway - does anyone have thoughts on the differences between the regs vs fems for HSC's strains? I assume the fems are S1s of the mother used for the regs?
> 
> I've been wanting to try a HSC strain - I have my eye on Magic Melon - but am unsure whether I should be planning on dedicating the time to sexing and cloning a pack of regs versus just going with the fems.


I think the Regs matter more if you want to make use of the males. The fems are not S1s, they're still a filial cross with a selected female reversed instead of a selected male. If the plants have been selfed they list it in their catalog, for example, the Bling and Blueberry Cupcake are only available as feminized seeds which are S1s.

As far as the Magic Melon goes, I enjoyed mine quite a bit, for the high more than anything else. I got very traditional-looking lime green buds but it was a favorite among the stuff we had for a good "sativa" high with lots of goofy "high-deas"

Edit: Magic Melon is a Bx5 of Mango Sherbert x Honeydew Melon , so that would be something like:

(((((Mango Sherbert x Honeydew Melon) x Honeydew Melon) x Honeydew Melon) x Honeydew Melon) x Honeydew Melon) to make Magic Melon Bx4, then you either take a male and cross it with Honeydew Melon to make regs, or take a female, reverse it, and cross with Honeydew melon to make fems.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Aug 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> 1 and 2 look same. 3 is a great example of genetics of the same strain. With the different look.


The male I pullled looked just like the pheno #3. From what I remember of the original forum cut GSC it had similar saw blade leaves.
HSC GS Cookies has Purple Panty Dropper in it so I’m wondering if that other pheno is taking more after that.


----------



## waltzing15 (Aug 31, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I think the Regs matter more if you want to make use of the males. The fems are not S1s, they're still a filial cross with a selected female reversed instead of a selected male. If the plants have been selfed they list it in their catalog, for example, the Bling and Blueberry Cupcake are only available as feminized seeds which are S1s.
> 
> As far as the Magic Melon goes, I enjoyed mine quite a bit, for the high more than anything else. I got very traditional-looking lime green buds but it was a favorite among the stuff we had for a good "sativa" high with lots of goofy "high-deas"
> 
> ...


That's good info, thanks a lot. A sativa high with the predictability of a stabilized hybrid strain is exactly what I'd be after.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 31, 2021)

waltzing15 said:


> That's good info, thanks a lot. A sativa high with the predictability of a stabilized hybrid strain is exactly what I'd be after.


I did find a picture of a magic melon I did a little 5-gallon flip on in the spring, like I said the nugs look very traditional but the smoke was enjoyable. They were not huge nugs but they were dense, like little Sequoia pinecones


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 31, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You can always tissue sample at young age. I like to keep males. At least 1 very strong traited male. Like ones that appear very resinous early on.


How do you tell if a male is resinous? Do you rub the stems/leaves? Asking cause I've done a lot of research on hunting males and there's not a lot of good information


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How do you tell if a male is resinous? Do you rub the stems/leaves? Asking cause I've done a lot of research on hunting males and there's not a lot of good information


Flower it.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 1, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> How do you tell if a male is resinous? Do you rub the stems/leaves? Asking cause I've done a lot of research on hunting males and there's not a lot of good information


I think stem rubs are common but there are a lot of other things to look for in a male that are easier to see that people use when choosing a male.

For example, having dense clusters of pollen sacs that produce lots of pollen, structural things like height, degree of lateral branching, internodal distance, flowering time (when do the sacs start opening), leaf structure, stress response: if you want to LST/supercrop it, bend it, if you want branches that support lots of weight, you have to weigh them down, (maybe even break a branch), if you want mold resistance, it needs to be in conditions where it might otherwise mold.

Choosing a male is about what you ultimately want out of the plant and resin/cannabinoid/terpene production is only part of that.

Rebel grown has an article about it they put out some time ago that I enjoyed reading.






How to Select Male Plants for Breeding & Seed Making


Try to plan your goals ahead of time when you’re breeding or making seeds. Visualize what you’re trying to accomplish and spend time with your plants, really getting to know them. Observation is key, as it builds experience, intuition, instinct, and understanding. The better you get to know your...



rebelgrown.com


----------



## Wayne55 (Sep 4, 2021)

Popped some blueberry muffin today! I was going to run jolly rancher but looking at effects, bbm got bumped to the front of the line.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 4, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Popped some blueberry muffin today! I was going to run jolly rancher but looking at effects, bbm got bumped to the front of the line.


I don't think you can go wrong, tbh. If you've never grown BBM before it will surprise you with how strong the terpenes are and I thought it was a very relaxing but clearheaded smoke. The Jelly also seems to be a very practical, candy-smelling thing. Mine should be coming in this month!

Picture: Apple Blossom in front, JRs on side. They "pray" with their leaves very readily.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 4, 2021)

Mountaintop Mint just dropped!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 4, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I think stem rubs are common but there are a lot of other things to look for in a male that are easier to see that people use when choosing a male.
> 
> For example, having dense clusters of pollen sacs that produce lots of pollen, structural things like height, degree of lateral branching, internodal distance, flowering time (when do the sacs start opening), leaf structure, stress response: if you want to LST/supercrop it, bend it, if you want branches that support lots of weight, you have to weigh them down, (maybe even break a branch), if you want mold resistance, it needs to be in conditions where it might otherwise mold.
> 
> ...



exactly how I identified any males iv used.
Everything you look for in a female plant. Your basically looking for the exact same thing. But in a male. 

And because it’s not a common practice for most. Nobody thinks of the fathers genetic makeup being a key principle in selective breeding. Bunk dads produce some bunk seeds. Even if the mom is amazing.

iv had males look like female plants from the distance fully flowered. Until your up close you realize it’s pollen sacs. Not bud.


----------



## Indicana Jones (Sep 9, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> The Lemon Kush is horrible


That’s terrible news. I have a 20 pack in my shopping cart. Do you have a better lemon kush recommendation that’s in stock somewhere?


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 9, 2021)

My experience with HSC is outdoors 38.5' @ 2,000 ft.

Dream Queen finished October 4/5, Pineapple Train wreck October 8,9 and Mango Trees around October 10 12.

The breeder pack claimed September 15 to October 1 was the finish time for Dream Queen and Pineapple Train wreck and September 20-Oct 5 for the Mango Trees.


I'm looking for a very late September to VERY early October finish, preferred to finish before October 3.

Looking at the JellyRancher. Any real world outdoors info appreciated


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 9, 2021)

Jelly rancher has been very practical for me as a suburban grower. I need to take some more pics this weekend when I have time in the morning light but I'll probably be chopping in a week or two. My stuff went into flower a little early so take it with a grain of salt but it's getting to the end in terms of weight; it's getting the sideshow Bob look from the weight of the colas now.

Tight internodal distance, not a huge stretcher. Would recommend topping (maybe even twice) or somewhat aggressive LST. It would be good to clone the hell out of and run in tighter spaces to take advantage of it not being super leggy. It very much smells like fruit candy.

Pics below are 6th of June, 8th of July, 28th of July, 8th of August, and 22nd of August.

The one in the front of the picture is an apple blossom (very sturdy plant, doesn't need much trellising, frosty and pleasant smelling, very large and vigorous, somewhat apically dominant). The other three are a mother jelly from seed in the back, a topped clone of it on the left and another untopped clone on the right. The first pic is two I popped from seed.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks, your going to be a week or so earlier finishing than me because of latitude.
Between 32 and 33, I'd guess from the cacti


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 9, 2021)

Oldgoat1959 said:


> Thanks, your going to be a week or so earlier finishing than me because of latitude.
> Between 32 and 33, I'd guess from the cacti


I'm in SoCal; my most remarkable plants from the grow have been the Apple Blossom for obvious reasons, as well as the Garlic Budder. If you have the space for a big outdoor grow they can really fill out an area; they would be very appropriate for a full season grow. Pics below are a blueberry muffin clone and a garlic budder under trellis netting about a month apart each picture. The plant in the foreground is another Jelly rancher clone, which I could also see running regularly.

June 7th, July 8th, August 7th, September 2nd.


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 9, 2021)

Dream Queen f4
Over watered


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 10, 2021)

My plants are behind here in Cali since I use supplemental light to keep them in veg longer. I had a late start this year so mine are just about 2 weeks into flower. I did notice Jelly Rancher started to flower faster than the other 15 or so strains I have going. It seems like it would be good for something to finish early on in the season.

jelly rancher


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 10, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I'm in SoCal; my most remarkable plants from the grow have been the Apple Blossom for obvious reasons, as well as the Garlic Budder. If you have the space for a big outdoor grow they can really fill out an area; they would be very appropriate for a full season grow. Pics below are a blueberry muffin clone and a garlic budder under trellis netting about a month apart each picture. The plant in the foreground is another Jelly rancher clone, which I could also see running regularly.
> 
> June 7th, July 8th, August 7th, September 2nd.
> View attachment 4983773View attachment 4983775View attachment 4983776View attachment 4983777


Do you have close up bud photos of the Garlic Budder?


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 10, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Do you have close up bud photos of the Garlic Budder?


It's hard to take good pictures in the bright afternoon sun, but here you go!


----------



## Ilikeskunkweed (Sep 10, 2021)

Pics make me salivate. 

Between 78 & 82 I lived in Fresno and every now and then we'd get some Humboldt County Skunkweed.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 10, 2021)

Ilikeskunkweed said:


> Pics make me salivate.
> 
> Between 78 & 82 I lived in Fresno and every now and then we'd get some Humboldt County Skunkweed.


It's definitely a funky-smelling girl if you're one of the types that doesn't like the modern trend towards fruit/candy/cookies/cake/vanilla. It's kind of funny, because it's right next to a blueberry muffin plant and depending on which way the wind blows you get little whiffs of either plant or a mix of the two and it's a really strange experience to go from the Garlic Mushroom Onion smell to Blueberry muffins.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey, I’m growing some HSC!! Here’s my purple panty dropper she smells just like grape faygo and loud with it!! She’s looking to finish by the end of the month hopefully


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 10, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey, I’m growing some HSC!! Here’s my purple panty dropper she smells just like grape faygo and loud with it!! She’s looking to finish by the end of the month hopefully View attachment 4984279View attachment 4984280View attachment 4984281


Looks rowdy! It's funny, I've never seen PPD before even though it's a parent to so many strains, I hope it finishes strong for you!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 10, 2021)

Mountaintop Mint. Holy shit I'm excited for this one. Will pop more if any of my Archive regs are males.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 10, 2021)

Here are some of the others that are nearing the end. They seem like they didn't put on much color but I believe that's because it's so hot; the blueberry muffin was cut from a mother that showed a lot more color early in the season but it didn't really turn purple itself.

BBM:

Jelly Rancher(s):



Apple Blossom:


And another shot of the garlic budder:


Not bad for outdoors, huh?


----------



## Oldgoat1959 (Sep 10, 2021)

The difference in latitude really shows.
Nothing I've got is that far along


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> It's hard to take good pictures in the bright afternoon sun, but here you go!
> 
> View attachment 4984257
> View attachment 4984256
> View attachment 4984255


Hell yeah those look massive!! Very excited to see how mine come out.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Here are some of the others that are nearing the end. They seem like they didn't put on much color but I believe that's because it's so hot; the blueberry muffin was cut from a mother that showed a lot more color early in the season but it didn't really turn purple itself.
> 
> BBM:
> View attachment 4984410
> ...


How is that smell on that Garlic Budder and BBM?


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 11, 2021)

The Garlic Budder is like a Spicy Garlicky funky situation, there's a little bit of that cookie smell but it's definitely a GMO cross and mostly it's just belching that garlic terpene profile. The Blueberry muffin is about as true to its name as you're going to get with the blueberry terpenes as the dominant part of the smell. Terpenes are something BBM is always just loaded with, it's a trip to open a jar of it.


----------



## Ilikeskunkweed (Sep 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> It's definitely a funky-smelling girl if you're one of the types that doesn't like the modern trend towards fruit/candy/cookies/cake/vanilla. It's kind of funny, because it's right next to a blueberry muffin plant and depending on which way the wind blows you get little whiffs of either plant or a mix of the two and it's a really strange experience to go from the Garlic Mushroom Onion smell to Blueberry muffins.


I would imagine the strains here on the NE coast are different than those elsewhere. Gorilla Glue, C99, Peanut Butter, and some of the 'kush' and blueberry varieties are some that come to mind. 

During the 70's in NH weed was always brown. Some like Panama Red was more reddish and Colombian was a kind of gold. 80's - weed around here was more on the green side. Medical weed today just doesn't have the same taste that outdoor weed has.

In 1971 I could by an ounce of weed for $15! It went up to $20 in 72.

While in Germany - 72 - 75 there was blond, black, green, brown, and red hash. Yep, the good ole' days. Red was my favorite.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 11, 2021)

Ilikeskunkweed said:


> I would imagine the strains here on the NE coast are different than those elsewhere. Gorilla Glue, C99, Peanut Butter, and some of the 'kush' and blueberry varieties are some that come to mind.
> 
> During the 70's in NH weed was always brown. Some like Panama Red was more reddish and Colombian was a kind of gold. 80's - weed around here was more on the green side. Medical weed today just doesn't have the same taste that outdoor weed has.
> 
> ...


Gorilla Glue's popular everywhere, and Cindy 99 is a very classic Jack Herer descendant. Peanut Butter Breath is probably the best known peanut butter terpene strains; it's a Thug Pug cultivar, it's one of the parents to HSC's own Nutter Budder. 

I've heard lots of stories about the hash in Europe around that time; it coincides with the "Hippie Trail" that brought a lot of Afghani and other strains that would ultimately be part of modern cannabis breeding to the US. Do you know where the hash was coming from at that time? I'd assume Afghanistan/Morocco


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 12, 2021)

Well it looks like one of my Squirt phenos might be showing signs of hermie but can’t 100% tell. All I know is the last time I had a strain do this it turned out herm further into flower.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 12, 2021)

It's hard to tell in the second picture but it could be happening. Keep a close eye and be ready to pull it. Maybe hit them up about it they have a phone number and email on their website. If it ends up being the case that sucks


----------



## resinhead (Sep 13, 2021)

Bb muff a couple days ago two different phenos, one finishing sooner.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 13, 2021)

resinhead said:


> Bb muff a couple days ago two different phenos, one finishing sooner.
> 
> View attachment 4986112View attachment 4986113


Looks nice. I wish it hadn't been so hot out here, in my experience from winter and early summer grows the buds do put on nice color but it's been so hot that they stayed largely green, I just got little tinges of purple in places. The smell must be killer!


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 13, 2021)

Gorilla grow watered 2 times ammend soil. Basically no care. Pineapple Muffins feminized. Bad picture from 10 ft. Away. Looks ok for a low work gorilla try. Looks like a very small if any amount of catipiller damage on a few. This is the closest I can get for now. More to come.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 13, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Well it looks like one of my Squirt phenos might be showing signs of hermie but can’t 100% tell. All I know is the last time I had a strain do this it turned out herm further into flower.
> View attachment 4986000View attachment 4986001


Squirt was a bust for me as well bro....If you hit up HSC and tell them about their Chiquita Banana fems.... they'll send you a couple packs of your choice of anything they carry.... HSC genetics are Mid Level Grade overall IMHO... nobody in the SoCal Scene that moves weight would touch these genetics with a 50 foot pole ... especially in the Great Light Dep Flood we're going thru atm


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 13, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Squirt was a bust for me as well bro....If you hit up HSC and tell them about their Chiquita Banana fems.... they'll send you a couple packs of your choice of anything they carry.... HSC genetics are Mid Level Grade overall IMHO... nobody in the SoCal Scene that moves weight would touch these genetics with a 50 foot pole ... especially in the Great Light Dep Flood we're going thru atm


Yup, they are confirmed herms and I noticed it mostly on phenos that are looking to turn purple in flower. I have 5 phenos in total from the same pack and I have already identified and pulled 2 100% herm plants. The last 3 look good so far but it doesn't look like they are caring the trait for purple unless its going to show later in flower. I have 15 other strains ranging from clone-only and seeds and haven't had any other issues. I just went through my whole garden to rule the possibility of stress-causing it but everything is being treated the same in the garden as the Squirts. Couldn't find any signs of herms only on the Squirt phenos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2021)

Hsc on IG trying to tell me selective breeding is not a form of gmo. It is and even an introductory course in biology would confirm. People think of gene splicing or laboratory stuff as gmo but you can modify genes by selecting what pairs get to reproduce.


----------



## rijkmus1 (Sep 13, 2021)

I think its simular to line breeing in dogs and horses. They can breed for characteristics size color past performances. Look what has happened just in my life. The growth of the industry over the years and now all we have are mostly hybrids. Yes there are some landraces left. But I gave up on landrace tomatoes a few year's ago. The hybrid vigor is the most important factor against disease which is a battle every year. The best cuts now are almost always hybrid. But this is my opinion just from my experience. Others may disagree. I didn't think GMO meant selective breeding but I can see your point.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2021)

Breeding selection is 100% genetic modification!


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 18, 2021)

Trimming some garlic budder this morning and holy crap this thing is gnarly garlicky funky stuff, the family member helping me trim has their eyes watering and it was making me nauseous so we took a break from trimming. We're even trimming outdoors! This is the "little" one cut from the larger one that was trellised horizontally


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 19, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Trimming some garlic budder this morning and holy crap this thing is gnarly garlicky funky stuff, the family member helping me trim has their eyes watering and it was making me nauseous so we took a break from trimming. We're even trimming outdoors! This is the "little" one cut from the larger one that was trellised horizontallyView attachment 4990019
> View attachment 4990026


Those buds look chunky!
My Garlic Budder have stretched like hell the last couple of days. They are just now in week 2 of flower for me. I have 3 different phenos one is flowering a little faster and is more squat than the other 2. I can see frost developing on 2 phenos already.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 19, 2021)

Squirts in the front and Garlic Budder is the 3 plants towering over the pvc pipe.
Top View


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 19, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Those buds look chunky!
> My Garlic Budder have stretched like hell the last couple of days. They are just now in week 2 of flower for me. I have 3 different phenos one is flowering a little faster and is more squat than the other 2. I can see frost developing on 2 phenos already.


They're definitely chunky and as it flowered it has trended more and more towards the terpene profile of GMO. It's a little bit of a love-hate relationship, because the GB has been fantastic in terms of production and having long colas of tight, densely packed frosty buds, but it's positively gassing us out; I feel like I need a respirator to trim this thing. We're limited on drying space so we have one of those round collapsible drying racks (see below, but ours is a little larger) that we've used for the harvested colas for a few years and the thing collapsed yesterday when we were adding trimmed GB colas to it!



We still have the big GB to take down, which will definitely require more hands on deck to deal with, and has fat colas hanging off to the side all over the place. Good problem to have!


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 19, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2021)

Selective breeding will not insert genes of a different plant family or animal genes into Cannabis.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 20, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Selective breeding will not insert genes of a different plant family or animal genes into Cannabis.


There are different types of genetic engineering and what you are describing is transgenics. The definition of genetic engineering depends on who you ask, but can include conventional selective breeding. It is true that when most people think of GMOs and genetic engineering, they're talking about transgenic organisms. 

They can occur naturally, though not frequently. The most common example is sweet potatoes, which have incorporated bacterial DNA from agrobacterium into their own genome for thousands of years.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150421084204.htm


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 20, 2021)

RACE 2 THE MOUNTAINTOP!!!!

Me and my buddy popped Mountaintop Mint seeds at the same time so we're gona have a friendly race to the finish.


His as of 9/16

Mine as of the same date.


Drop date 9/4. His looks way nicer because he's in Big Rootz soil, and mine is starving in coco, just started feeding very lightly just after the pic was taken.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 20, 2021)

Finishing fast is nice, but finishing strong is king! Cannabis takes so much time and care to grow, harvest, trim, dry, and cure that it's a drop in the bucket to be a few days or a week behind here or there imo. Hopefully your sprouts rebound with some food, I'll be interested to see how it grows because I haven't grown anything minty myself so far.

I think mountaintop mint shows some variation because it's the clone-only Bling (the seeds for the Bling are S1s, but there's no reason for them not to work with the clone if they have it) crossed with MAC Mints for the F1, selected and backcrossed once, so I believe that should be (The Bling x MAC Mints) x MAC Mints = mountaintop mint Bx1. Or maybe (The Bling x MAC Mints) x The Bling? I'm not sure which one they backcrossed with, it would be whichever they're trying to isolate traits from


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jelly Rancher


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Selective breeding will not insert genes of a different plant family or animal genes into Cannabis.


Definitely not but genetics modification is just modifying genes whether that is through selection or mechanical manipulation.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 21, 2021)

Well the rest of the Squirts aren’t looking good. Pulled another one today that even looks like it may have dropped pollen already. More herms on the purple trait phenos.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeesh, I'm surprised they haven't pulled squirt at this point if it's having herm problems this consistently. It's a BBM x Tangie Bx3 so I can only assume they Tangie they backcrossed it with had issues. I've grown a decent amount of BBM and a few BBM crosses (some Hi-biscus and an apple blossom) without hitting a herm so far but I guess it's something to watch for


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 21, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Yeesh, I'm surprised they haven't pulled squirt at this point if it's having herm problems this consistently. It's a BBM x Tangie Bx3 so I can only assume they Tangie they backcrossed it with had issues. I've grown a decent amount of BBM and a few BBM crosses (some Hi-biscus and an apple blossom) without hitting a herm so far but I guess it's something to watch for


I have their Blueberry Muffin and Jelly Rancher going but those are from clones I picked up from DHN. BBM and JR are doing good. No issues at all.

I took clones of the Squirt before it went into flower but tossed them all today. I also let all the Garlic Budder cuts I had go too. I see a lot of breeders pushing out fem beans for sale and a lot of stories of growers getting herms. I think I’m sticking with either picking up clones local or running regular seeds from now on.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 21, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> I have their Blueberry Muffin and Jelly Rancher going but those are from clones I picked up from DHN. BBM and JR are doing good. No issues at all.
> 
> I took clones of the Squirt before it went into flower but tossed them all today. I also let all the Garlic Budder cuts I had go too. I see a lot of breeders pushing out fem beans for sale and a lot of stories of growers getting herms. I think I’m sticking with either picking up clones local or running regular seeds from now on.


I dunno, I've only run their stuff from fem seed so far. My understanding is that if plants herm, it's due to a genetic predisposition of one of the parents to herm; plants from regs can still herm. Feminized seeds are feminized because ethylene is what prevents male flowering parts from forming. When you inhibit ethylene production (usually with a silver containing spray like STS/CS) the parts form, but that's not a heritable trait. The thing that makes them feminized is that the pollen they produce can't have a male sex chromosome because female plants only have female sex chromosomes (XX)

If you spray florel on a male plant (which turns into ethylene, you can get it to make female flowering parts, and it can be pollinated by another male to produce seeds. This is useless, though, because the seeds will include more males, but also females and YY duds.


----------



## Palomar (Sep 21, 2021)

My BMuffin finished first outdoors … loud and tasty. Just tried a branch that broke a while ago so I had an early taste. Topped and was in small pot outdoors. Tons of tops and finished real quick, dominated the scent the last few weeks, bright sweet blueberry. This one was a clone. The Diesel was leaf heavy making it prone to mold / moisture, but saved most of her.

respect,
pal


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 21, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I dunno, I've only run their stuff from fem seed so far. My understanding is that if plants herm, it's due to a genetic predisposition of one of the parents to herm; plants from regs can still herm. Feminized seeds are feminized because ethylene is what prevents male flowering parts from forming. When you inhibit ethylene production (usually with a silver containing spray like STS/CS) the parts form, but that's not a heritable trait. The thing that makes them feminized is that the pollen they produce can't have a male sex chromosome because female plants only have female sex chromosomes (XX)
> 
> If you spray florel on a male plant (which turns into ethylene, you can get it to make female flowering parts, and it can be pollinated by another male to produce seeds. This is useless, though, because the seeds will include more males, but also females and YY duds.


That’s some good info and I’m definitely not knocking HSC. They have some good strains they have produced.

From 10 years of growing I have yet to find a herm from a regular pack of seeds. Maybe it’s just luck with the regs but I have had a fair amount of fems go herm on me though. I’ve noticed this more with the recent trend of fem seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> That’s some good info and I’m definitely not knocking HSC. They have some good strains they have produced.
> 
> From 10 years of growing I have yet to find a herm from a regular pack of seeds. Maybe it’s just luck with the regs but I have had a fair amount of fems go herm on me though. I’ve noticed this more with the recent trend of fem seeds.


Its just luck, lol. 

There literally is no difference between fem and reg beans as far as chance of herms. Its all about the parent plants genetics.

I've had just as much herm incidents with fem as I have regs after hundreds of seeds.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its just luck, lol.
> 
> There literally is no difference between fem and reg beans as far as chance of herms. Its all about the parent plants genetics.
> 
> I've had just as much herm incidents with fem as I have regs after hundreds of seeds.


The only thing I can think of is that if a female plant already has tendencies towards herming, it might be obscured by treatment to induce pollen sac formation just because it could be hard to tell what caused it?

But in general, treating a plant that does not carry a tendency to herm, and pollinating another plant without a tendency to herm with the produced pollen, will create feminized seeds without a tendency to herm. If something wants to herm, it's because one of the parents carried that trait.

If you took a plant with herm tendencies and pollinated it with male pollen, it should produce regular seeds, some of which will have a predisposition to herm.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ppd moving along nicely smells like the color purple


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2021)

Currently growing some Blueberry Muffins. Humboldt says flower time is 45 to 50 days. Love to have impute from anyone who has grown the strain before! 
Thanks


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Currently growing some Blueberry Muffins. Humboldt says flower time is 45 to 50 days. Love to have impute from anyone who has grown the strain before!
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4996074
> ...


My experience is that it's probably closer to 50-55 but it's definitely an early finisher and it puts on color later in the cycle. This is a picture I posted earlier of my outdoor one on the 11th of September, which was about 50 days from the onset of flowering. I chopped around the 18th, so 57 days, but I could have cut earlier I just waited for the weekend because of work. It was too hot this summer for it to put on color but I had some really colorful stuff last winter indoors when it was cooler (second/third pictures)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> My experience is that it's probably closer to 50-55 but it's definitely an early finisher and it puts on color later in the cycle. This is a picture I posted earlier of my outdoor one on the 11th of September, which was about 50 days from the onset of flowering. I chopped around the 18th, so 57 days, but I could have cut earlier I just waited for the weekend because of work. It was too hot this summer for it to put on color but I had some really colorful stuff last winter indoors when it was cooler (second/third pictures)
> 
> View attachment 4996081
> View attachment 4996091
> View attachment 4996095


Thanks for sharing those. Yeah the color must come on really late cause mine as you can see are still pretty green in comparison. They are in a hoop so I'm thinking the warmer temps also have something to do with the color. We are supposed to have cooler weather arriving so with that maybe I'll see some color change happening. You do anything special in the final weeks to finish those?


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Thanks for sharing those. Yeah the color must come on really late cause mine as you can see are still pretty green in comparison. They are in a hoop so I'm thinking the warmer temps also have something to do with the color. We are supposed to have cooler weather arriving so with that maybe I'll see some color change happening. You do anything special in the final weeks to finish those?


Nope, I just watered. Not because of flushing or anything but because they weren't deficient in any nutes and they would be harvested before any deficiency arose. I fed normally up until the last week or so but if I saw deficiencies I would have kept feeding until harvest.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Currently growing some Blueberry Muffins. Humboldt says flower time is 45 to 50 days. Love to have impute from anyone who has grown the strain before!
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4996074
> ...


Here is some HSC Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 27, 2021)

Jelly Rancher aka Hella Jelly


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Here is some HSC Blueberry Muffin
> 
> View attachment 4996338View attachment 4996339


How long have those been in flower?


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Trimming my last girl of the season; an Apple Blossom. She’s been an absolute beast, easily one of my largest, most vigorous plants, stacked up nicely with really dense buds. Smells sweet and floral, just like the name.

Here she is at the beginning of July (she's the tiny one in front)

First week of August:

First week of September:

And a week ago:


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2021)

Snapped some pictures of my Blueberry Muffins. Approximately day 40 of flower. First two picks were taken on the 18th of Aug so that is what I base 40 days on. Plants are as organic as I could be with them. Pest issue resulted in a pretty extreme haircut for them over the weekend. Hoping they didn't suffer to much stress from the experience. Fingers crossed with the rain and cooler temps we are experiencing some color may start to appear.


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Snapped some pictures of my Blueberry Muffins. Approximately day 40 of flower. First two picks were taken on the 18th of Aug so that is what I base 40 days on. Plants are as organic as I could be with them. Pest issue resulted in a pretty extreme haircut for them over the weekend. Hoping they didn't suffer to much stress from the experience. Fingers crossed with the rain and cooler temps we are experiencing some color may start to appear.
> 
> View attachment 4996852
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good! Like I said, mine didn't put on much purple in the late summer even though the plant I cut it off of put on a decent amount of purple under light dep in the spring. Finishing times will vary, so trust your loupe/magnifying glass/camera to help you make the decision when they seem like they've stopped bulking.


----------



## resinhead (Sep 28, 2021)

My two bb muff… getting closer.
I sampled a branch of the greener pheno, and the taste is insane. Tastes not real. Like blueberry muffins, but more so like the can of blueberries that’s in the box of muffins.
Im excited because the purple pheno has an even stronger smell of fresh cooked muffs.

Greener pheno is purple leaves, purple bud pheno has green leaves. Purple bud one looks like “koz cut” offended on strainly for $500


----------



## bgc2020 (Sep 28, 2021)

What are the effects for Blueberry Muffin? It is an indica but HSC states “smoke is energizing” ?


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 28, 2021)

bgc2020 said:


> What are the effects for Blueberry Muffin? It is an indica but HSC states “smoke is energizing” ?


I described it earlier in the thread as a clear-headed indica high. Relaxing, comfortable body feels but I haven't felt like "wow I'm fucked up" or totally couchlocked when I've smoked it.


----------



## bgc2020 (Sep 28, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I described it earlier in the thread as a clear-headed indica high. Relaxing, comfortable body feels but I haven't felt like "wow I'm fucked up" or totally couchlocked when I've smoked it.


thanks! Now I have a feeling I may have already asked this question here Hahaha


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 28, 2021)

resinhead said:


> My two bb muff… getting closer.
> I sampled a branch of the greener pheno, and the taste is insane. Tastes not real. Like blueberry muffins, but more so like the can of blueberries that’s in the box of muffins.
> Im excited because the purple pheno has an even stronger smell of fresh cooked muffs.
> 
> Greener pheno is purple leaves, purple bud pheno has green leaves. Purple bud one looks like “koz cut” offended on strainly for $500


Meant to respond earlier but those are some wild looking phenos; I regret not taking keeper cuts off of some of the stuff I grew this season and those definitely look cut-worthy. They'll have some nice bag appeal, and if the nose is as good as you say all they need to do is smoke!


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 28, 2021)

Ppd getting ready to take that ride


----------



## Senokai (Sep 28, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Well the rest of the Squirts aren’t looking good. Pulled another one today that even looks like it may have dropped pollen already. More herms on the purple trait phenos.
> View attachment 4992415
> View attachment 4992416View attachment 4992417View attachment 4992420


Sorry to hear that. I have only grown one Squirt female so far and she didn't have intersex traits. She was a runt though. I have 2 Squirts in early stages right now. Fingers crossed. This strain delivers flavor big time which is always something Im hunting for.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Well I can’t complain HSC customer service is good. They sent me a care package to replace the squirt seeds. They asked me to pick and I told them to send whatever they liked. I just told them if they sent anything make them regs. 

Regs - PPD and Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Jelly Rancher


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have only grown one Squirt female so far and she didn't have intersex traits. She was a runt though. I have 2 Squirts in early stages right now. Fingers crossed. This strain delivers flavor big time which is always something Im hunting for.


Once I started finding more Squirts going herm I really started doubting myself thinking it was from just genetics. I ended up replacing the spot where the Squirts were with a few other genetics from clone and those are week 3 into flower and no herm what so ever. Everything is being fed and watered the same.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 29, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Well I can’t complain HSC customer service is good. They sent me a care package to replace the squirt seeds. They asked me to pick and I told them to send whatever they liked. I just told them if they sent anything make them regs.
> 
> Regs - PPD and Blueberry Muffin View attachment 4997780View attachment 4997781


I so need one of those T's


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 29, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Blueberry Muffin View attachment 4997783View attachment 4997784
> View attachment 4997782


Hey, looks like those BBM are putting some color on at the tips, maybe a good sign of things to come?


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Hey, looks like those BBM are putting some color on at the tips, maybe a good sign of things to come?


The temps here are getting cooler so more purple to come soon for sure.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 29, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Krit (Sep 29, 2021)

Last year my friend gave me a couple starters from seeds he bought from HSC. 
Apricot Papaya


Orange Romulawi
The Apricot Papaya was a short stocky fruity plant, while the Orange Romulawi was huge and smelled spicy and earthy. Sadly both didn't reach their full potential due to a wildfire less than a 1/4 mile away, plus budworms doing what they do. Ended up with a little under a pound of mids.
Bought me some HCS All Gas OG for next year.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 4, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin almost there


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 4, 2021)

Those are some gorgeous nugs! Looks very good!

I just washed some fresh frozen Jelly rancher a few days ago that was in a spot that didn't get as much light as the other Jellies; gave some nice blonde bubble hash. If anyone else decides to wash some, I'd advise just to use a work bag and a 160 to keep the crap out, then either one of a 120 or a 90 micron bag and go straight to the 25 with nothing between.



But I didn't really need the dry-cured bud from that, four Jelly Ranchers pulled a whole mess of bud on their own!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2021)

Cut and hung all 4 Blueberry muffins over the weekend, glad I did cause this mornings temp is 34 degrees.


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 12, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin getting the chop this weekend! She really smells like Blueberry Muffin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Blueberry Muffin getting the chop this weekend! She really smells like Blueberry Muffin.
> 
> View attachment 5008540View attachment 5008541





Neoangelo147 said:


> Blueberry Muffin getting the chop this weekend! She really smells like Blueberry Muffin.
> 
> View attachment 5008540View attachment 5008541


How many days have they been in flower?


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How many days have they been in flower?


To be honest I don’t really keep track of flower time for my outdoor. I just let the plants tell me when they are finished.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> To be honest I don’t really keep track of flower time for my outdoor. I just let the plants tell me when they are finished.


Every year is different for me. This year being more “normal” harvesting middle October


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 15, 2021)

A Blueberry Muffin top!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> @GiovanniJones I second the motion. All those in favor say: 'Yea.'
> 
> I have from HSC: feminized Pineapple Upside Down Cake and feminized Raspberry Parfait. Ordered through DC Seed exchange. Wanted the Humboldt Dream but DC was sold out.


Man, what could you say about DC Seed Exchange? Have you been using them ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

Neoangelo147 said:


> A Blueberry Muffin top!
> 
> View attachment 5010555
> 
> View attachment 5010556


Laws 

I'm runn


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 17, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Man, what could you say about DC Seed Exchange? Have you been using them ?


Dcse are pretty reputable, though I haven't bought through them personally. The times I've bought HSC I've gone through hembra genetics collection and chitown seeds. I would recommend chitown if you're buying HSC packs since they're like $20 per pack cheaper, I tried them out in August, it's on page 16 of this thread.


----------



## Usernamenobien (Oct 17, 2021)

I usually don't buy seeds but their freakshow has piqued my interest. I've never seen a mutation as bad as that. Anyone know if it is a combination of mutants or a PGR monster?


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 17, 2021)

Usernamenobien said:


> I usually don't buy seeds but their freakshow has piqued my interest. I've never seen a mutation as bad as that. Anyone know if it is a combination of mutants or a PGR monster?


It's just a leaf mutation, Freakshow/Supafreak both have it, I think shapeshifter was the original breeder and HSC got the project from him. My impression from grow journals is that Supafreak is probably more practical if you want the leaf mutation since it's a faster flower and more potent.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

milehighgreenthumbbb said:


> Waiting on my shipment from dc of Humboldt Dream, All Gas Vemon #4 and Bigfoot glue. Will keep updates thru the season !



Alright dude pretty awsome sounding, I'm curious about the Bigfoot Glue. I bought it a while back now waiting to squeeze a couple in upcoming grows. I have a few Gelato mixes couple different breeders so I'll run them all together. I have like 6 or 7 strains from Humboldt Seed Company, California! There is another with like name but it's overseas and NOT the same company! If Nate Pennington or his daughter aren't on the website then it's the foreign one. I bought Purple Mountain Majesty, PURPLE Panty Dropper, Bigfoot Glue, Jelly Rancher, BLUEBERRY MUFFIN fems and regs, vanilla frosting. I've got a bunch of genetics including a shit load of different breeders also free bean packs. TH Seeds sure likes giving away the French macroon, I have 5 freebies each 1 fucking seed in them. I have Ethos Grape Diamonds R2 and the 1st plant had beautiful bud once dried and a unique grape flavoring that was one of a kind, wish l has taken a cutting.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Alright dude pretty awsome sounding, I'm curious about the Bigfoot Glue. I bought it a while back now waiting to squeeze a couple in upcoming grows. I have a few Gelato mixes couple different breeders so I'll run them all together. I have like 6 or 7 strains from Humboldt Seed Company, California! There is another with like name but it's overseas and NOT the same company! If Nate Pennington or his daughter aren't on the website then it's the foreign one. I bought Purple Mountain Majesty, PURPLE Panty Dropper, Bigfoot Glue, Jelly Rancher, BLUEBERRY MUFFIN fems and regs, vanilla frosting. I've got a bunch of genetics including a shit load of different breeders also free bean packs. TH Seeds sure likes giving away the French macroon, I have 5 freebies each 1 fucking seed in them. I have Ethos Grape Diamonds R2 and the 1st plant had beautiful bud once dried and a unique grape flavoring that was one of a kind, wish l has taken a cutting.View attachment 5011745


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 17, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Man, what could you say about DC Seed Exchange? Have you been using them ?


I ordered from him plenty and he is top notch


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> View attachment 5011746





Neoangelo147 said:


> A Blueberry Muffin top!
> 
> View attachment 5010555
> 
> View attachment 5010556


Is there any defoliation done here or is that how it finished with or without leaf strip beginning flower then maybe day 21 ??? I love the flower with minimum leaf on it so easy trim and nice smoke. I want my bio-mass in kaylx stacks. Nice job with wide open spectrum lol. That's really nice outdoor especially depending where you live. The temps got crazy hot up into Canada this year I heard


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Dcse are pretty reputable, though I haven't bought through them personally. The times I've bought HSC I've gone through hembra genetics collection and chitown seeds. I would recommend chitown if you're buying HSC packs since they're like $20 per pack cheaper, I tried them out in August, it's on page 16 of this thread.


How is Hembra?? Dependable ?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Dcse are pretty reputable, though I haven't bought through them personally. The times I've bought HSC I've gone through hembra genetics collection and chitown seeds. I would recommend chitown if you're buying HSC packs since they're like $20 per pack cheaper, I tried them out in August, it's on page 16 of this thread.





Cboat38 said:


> I ordered from him plenty and he is top notch


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 17, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> How is Hembra?? Dependable ?


Yeah hembra is pretty dependable, their selection of stuff is good, their freebies are good, and their prices are pretty much the same as other places. I think they're based out of Missouri? (They show up at a bunch of places around the state in person according to their Instagram)


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Oct 17, 2021)

Ok, I've figured out a little more how this site works, sorry everyone the newb is jumping around the post throwing shit outta whack. I'll fix my digressions


----------



## {Icon} (Oct 18, 2021)

Hembra is in San Diego,CA I have use them recently & i'm happy with them


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 18, 2021)

{Icon} said:


> Hembra is in San Diego,CA I have use them recently & i'm happy with them


That's right; I knew they shipped out of San Diego, but every time I see their Instagram posts it's for some tour they're doing of cities in Missouri and it throws me off


----------



## Doughboy0303 (Oct 18, 2021)

MickeyBlanco said:


> everything is available at dcse except Freak Show. I picked up PPD and Stoopid fruits.


Freak show is now available on DSCE just to let ya know, I was looking early to see what strains they had in stock


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hella Jelly


Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 23, 2021)

Garlic Budder


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2021)

Lemongrass got a unique smell and seems it’s gonna be a quicker finisher.


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice, I'm running two of the lemongrass myself in a little winter pheno hunt, I've got a 3 pistachio, 3 Vanilla Creme Pie, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 Hi-biscus, and 2 raspberry parfait mixed in with some of the Mephisto autos I'm running for a repro/to make crosses. I'm not in a huge rush to veg them and I want to piggyback on the 18-6 cycle I'm running for the autos to veg the photos.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 25, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Nice, I'm running two of the lemongrass myself in a little winter pheno hunt, I've got a 3 pistachio, 3 Vanilla Creme Pie, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 Hi-biscus, and 2 raspberry parfait mixed in with some of the Mephisto autos I'm running for a repro/to make crosses. I'm not in a huge rush to veg them and I want to piggyback on the 18-6 cycle I'm running for the autos to veg the photos.
> View attachment 5015270


Always wanted to try hibiscus, have you flowered one out yet?


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm doing another run of Humboldt Dream and Trainwreck. I'm keeping a TW mom. Took two cuts and have another TW pheno going..Gotta give the dreams another go.


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 25, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Always wanted to try hibiscus, have you flowered one out yet?


Not in like a year, I ran one in a tent and it was a really funky looking, sweet and fruity smelling plant. I had another two that I was growing outdoors in the early summer that were totally abused and I didn't get a great run out of (a large object fell on them and split the main stem of the two topped plants). I really want to try to do it justice because I liked the first one I grew quite a bit but I didn't keep a cut or grow it large enough to maximize its yield, a problem I plan to fix this time around. Here are pics from the first one:


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 25, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Not in like a year, I ran one in a tent and it was a really funky looking, sweet and fruity smelling plant. I had another two that I was growing outdoors in the early summer that were totally abused and I didn't get a great run out of (a large object fell on them and split the main stem of the two topped plants). I really want to try to do it justice because I liked the first one I grew quite a bit but I didn't keep a cut or grow it large enough to maximize its yield, a problem I plan to fix this time around. Here are pics from the first one: View attachment 5016745View attachment 5016746View attachment 5016747View attachment 5016748


Frosty


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 25, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Frosty


I've been enjoying making hash so much lately and I'm considering shelling out for some press club plates to make rosin with, if I do Hi-biscus is probably going to be one of the first things I press if I get a nice pheno this time around because the smell was beautiful. It was definitely a strain with a lot of bag/jar appeal between the colors and frosty nugs. Not to say that it didn't smoke fine, but I honestly didn't veg that one long enough and didn't take a cut. I regret it but hey, it's part of the journey.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 25, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I've been enjoying making hash so much lately and I'm considering shelling out for some press club plates to make rosin with, if I do Hi-biscus is probably going to be one of the first things I press if I get a nice pheno this time around because the smell was beautiful. It was definitely a strain with a lot of bag/jar appeal between the colors and frosty nugs. Not to say that it didn't smoke fine, but I honestly didn't veg that one long enough and didn't take a cut. I regret it but hey, it's part of the journey.


You should press the jellies too. I'm def going to check for hibiscus next order. Keep the updates coming ,cheers


----------



## OkieKush (Oct 29, 2021)

I can recommend HSC's Slightly Stoopid Collie Man Kush. It was my last harvest. I grew one plant organically in a 10 gal fabric pot and it chunked up nicely. The high is a heavy Indica but it doesn’t make you want to go to bed. It’s very gassy so I wouldn’t recommend it for a stealth grow. lol.

Here are a few pictures


----------



## Wayne55 (Oct 30, 2021)

2 weeks from flip and we're almost through stretch. Blueberry muffin are the two in the front


----------



## OkieKush (Oct 30, 2021)

FYI. Chitownseeds has a Halloween sale going on through this Sunday. All of their HSC packs are $72 right now. I ordered Hella Jelly, Mountaintop Mint, and Don Carlos.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 30, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> FYI. Chitownseeds has a Halloween sale going on through this Sunday. All of their HSC packs are $72 right now. I ordered Hella Jelly, Mountaintop Mint, and Don Carlos.


Are they a pain to order from? Separate account for payment ect ect... 
looking for humboldt headband


----------



## OkieKush (Oct 30, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Are they a pain to order from? Separate account for payment ect ect...
> looking for humboldt headband


It was super simple. I paid through PayPal. Free shipping on orders over $80 too. They are located in Chicago.

They have one pack of HSC fem Headband left in stock.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 30, 2021)

Was just on there and couldn't find headband.. maybe it's in your cart 
Hibiscus and don carlos for now.. thanks for the heads up
I see headband now, they have regs, not fem


----------



## OkieKush (Oct 30, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Was just on there and couldn't find headband.. maybe it's in your cart
> Hibiscus and don carlos for now.. thanks for the heads up
> I see headband now, they have regs, not fem


Lol. No, it's not in my cart. I just checked and they still have the one pack of fem headband. If it's okay to post links to the site, I can post it.


----------



## SBBCal (Oct 30, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> Lol. No, it's not in my cart. I just checked and they still have the one pack of fem headband. If it's okay to post links to the site, I can post it.


Fem? Shit I'll look again


----------



## OkieKush (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 6, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lemongrass got a unique smell and seems it’s gonna be a quicker finisher.



I got a 3 pk fem lemongrass OG x Humboldt Gelato I believe . I have a shit load genetics and trying to run them in some sort of consistency. Like I have 2 Gelato 31 or 41 x Candyland and x Wedding Cake then the Lemongrass. Different breeders and companies but the Gelato is common. I have the vanilla frosting also is Gelato mix. My goal is to keep stretching equal as possible


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 8, 2021)

My Mountaintop Mint with the weird leaves!


My buddy's MTM looking semi normal, but even his leaves have sharp serrations and almost look "outlined". He and I are kind of "racing", we flowered at the same time and are comparing our progress.


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 8, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5024685
> My Mountaintop Mint with the weird leaves!
> 
> View attachment 5024686
> My buddy's MTM looking semi normal, but even his leaves have sharp serrations and almost look "outlined". He and I are kind of "racing", we flowered at the same time and are comparing our progress.


Them double serrations usually a good sign


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 9, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Nice, I'm running two of the lemongrass myself in a little winter pheno hunt, I've got a 3 pistachio, 3 Vanilla Creme Pie, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 Hi-biscus, and 2 raspberry parfait mixed in with some of the Mephisto autos I'm running for a repro/to make crosses. I'm not in a huge rush to veg them and I want to piggyback on the 18-6 cycle I'm running for the autos to veg the photos.
> View attachment 5015270


I forget what farm their Wedding Cake comes from but that x Blueberry Muffin for BB Cupcake sounds like a winner. I'm super curious about the Hybiscis plant too? 
I have Blueberry Muffin, Vanilla Frosting, Bigfoot Glue, Purple Panty Dropper, Lemongrass Kush x Humboldt Gelato, oh and Purple Mountain Majestyl I believe that is the Humbolt stuff, got a bunch different Gelatos next having all these extra genetics is a great problem but I keep buying and buying!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 9, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> I can recommend HSC's Slightly Stoopid Collie Man Kush. It was my last harvest. I grew one plant organically in a 10 gal fabric pot and it chunked up nicely. The high is a heavy Indica but it doesn’t make you want to go to bed. It’s very gassy so I wouldn’t recommend it for a stealth grow. lol.
> 
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 5018940
> ...



Beautifully done, I just got 2 more seeds ready to exchange pant sizes then off to flower. Blueberry Muffin, Purple Panty Dropper, Purple Mountain Majesty, and Jelly Rancherbohband a free be from Goat and Monkey seeds all it says is Blueberry Indica x Herijuana ?


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 9, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Beautifully done, I just got 2 more seeds ready to exchange pant sizes then off to flower. Blueberry Muffin, Purple Panty Dropper, Purple Mountain Majesty, and Jelly Rancherbohband a free be from Goat and Monkey seeds all it says is Blueberry Indica x Herijuana ?


Thanks. It turned out nice. I've also grown out HSC's Blueberry Muffin. The smell was incredible during flower.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 9, 2021)

I saw a post on Instagram where someone got Freakshow-like leaf structure on their mountaintop mint, so the leaf structure might be a less extreme version of that.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 9, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> FYI. Chitownseeds has a Halloween sale going on through this Sunday. All of their HSC packs are $72 right now. I ordered Hella Jelly, Mountaintop Mint, and Don Carlos.


Chitownseeds legit?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Nov 9, 2021)

HSC’s Vanilla Frosting is a great outdoor plant. I planted the seed late and still got over a pound of dried buds. I was actually amazed at how large and dense the buds were for an outdoor grow.

Not only that, they’re potent.

Humboldt Dream from last year is still a favourite. They’re great breeders, I’m seeing it more and more. Next year I’m going to probably put nothing but HSC gear in my backyard.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 9, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Chitownseeds legit?


Yeah, they're legit; I bought some vanilla creme pie seeds earlier this year (posted in this thread about it back then). Their website is a little wonky but their prices are good.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 10, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> HSC’s Vanilla Frosting is a great outdoor plant. I planted the seed late and still got m yover a pound of dried buds. I was actually amazed at how large and dense the buds were for an outdoor grow.
> 
> Not only that, they’re potent.
> 
> Humboldt Dream from last year is still a favourite. They’re great breeders, I’m seeing it more and more. Next year I’m going to probably put nothing but HSC gear in my backyard.



Glad to hear of your success since Vanilla Frosting is in my stable, it's terp profile and THC are quit high so I cannot wait! I've got like 7 or 8 different strains just from The Pennington family alone. I'm really excited about the future to the point I'm flipping at 3 weeks and not training a whole bunch other than 2 to 4 big ass mains topping off. If I tried scrogging everything my great grandkids would have herbs for their lifetime. I really would like to find a grow buddy within a distance that we could meet up for coffee or just talk garden. I'm in the middle of Texas and either people are really scared or just not willing to chance it. I'm 43 and recently retired and watch my ass to we 0


SBBCal said:


> I'm doing another run of Humboldt Dream and Trainwreck. I'm keeping a TW mom. Took two cuts and have another TW pheno going..Gotta give the dreams another go. View attachment 5016727View attachment 5016728View attachment 5016730


Oh yeah I see it now I believe. This is how they make the crazy bud sets ? I've never been fortunate enough to have a teacher so while I'm a good grower I'm still learning some advanced techniques


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 10, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Chitownseeds legit?


Like GlassJoe said, they are legit. They have PayPal as one of the payment methods which makes it easy. I placed a second order Sunday, and it's in transit via UPS Ground. It is supposed to get here Thursday. The first order arrived in a small purple bubble pack with a return address shows it from CHITOWN PACKING CO. BUFFALO GROVE, IL. The owner announces sales regularly on his Chitownseeds Instagram page. https://www.instagram.com/chitownseed/


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> Like GlassJoe said, they are legit. They have PayPal as one of the payment methods which makes it easy. I placed a second order Sunday, and it's in transit via UPS Ground. It is supposed to get here Thursday. The first order arrived in a small purple bubble pack with a return address shows it from CHITOWN PACKING CO. BUFFALO GROVE, IL. The owner announces sales regularly on his Chitownseeds Instagram page. https://www.instagram.com/chitownseed/


Ill def check em out!


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 10, 2021)

I made some more Jelly Rancher hash last weekend (from dry cured bud, since the fresh frozen is long gone). It came out a nice tan color, pictures from the day it was made after a couple hours in the freezer. I finally shelled out for the press club plates, so I'm going to let it freeze dry until this weekend when I (hopefully) pick up a shop press and I'll press it for rosin.


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 10, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I made some more Jelly Rancher hash last weekend (from dry cured bud, since the fresh frozen is long gone). It came out a nice tan color, pictures from the day it was made after a couple hours in the freezer. I finally shelled out for the press club plates, so I'm going to let it freeze dry until this weekend when I (hopefully) pick up a shop press and I'll press it for rosin.View attachment 5025997View attachment 5025998


Very nice color! Did you use dry ice?


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 10, 2021)

Since I'm on here, Trainwreck mom on day 70ish veg. Just topped 5 more colas. Going to flower out after the current run is done. She's begging to be fuc*ed or flowered


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 10, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> Very nice color! Did you use dry ice?


It's regular old ice & water bubble hash, I do 30 minutes of soaking and 15 minutes of mixing, using a drill and a mixer used for stirring wine grape must (picture below). I do two washes, I've done more in the past but the 3rd had greatly reduced yield and more plant material, so I cut it. I borrowed the technique from JoeCrowe on overgrow and I've been very happy with it.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 14, 2021)

​
Family Jewels 
one plant produced 9.7oz cured 
chopped at 77F


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 14, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> View attachment 5028512​
> Family Jewels
> one plant produced 9.7oz cured
> chopped at 77F


What's the high like with that strain?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 15, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> What's the high like with that strain?


I haven't smoked any yet, but it's supposedly 80% sativa. I'm betting the high is typical for a sativa. I will write a smoke report in my grow thread in a week or two.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Nov 15, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> What's the high like with that strain?


I smoked a half cured bowl for you and for science. Can confirm this is a potent sativa buzz for a daily toker. It hits really smooth. Smoother than some fully cured strains in my stash. 

It grows short for a sativa. Would be good to SCROG. 

It's old school genetics with not many parents.


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 15, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I smoked a half cured bowl for you and for science. Can confirm this is a potent sativa buzz for a daily toker. It hits really smooth. Smoother than some fully cured strains in my stash.
> 
> It grows short for a sativa. Would be good to SCROG.
> 
> It's old school genetics with not many parents.


Sounds great. I'll put that on my list of strains to get seeds for. Thanks.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 15, 2021)

My Mountaintop Mint leaves getting kinda Freak-y looking! Excited to see what the flowers bring.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 15, 2021)

I pressed some rosin for the first time this weekend and the results were awesome! I took tastes and everything was incredibly stony.

First up, Garlic Budder dry cured flower rosin (looking more solid because it came out of the freezer in that pic):


Second, the first press of the Jelly Rancher Hash; some of the hash gooshed out of the neck of the bag, but the stitching on the bag didn't actually break:



And third, the second press of the same hash, you can still see some places that have bits of hash to them but it's mostly a nice sleek tan color:






PopAndSonGrows said:


> My Mountaintop Mint leaves getting kinda Freak-y looking! Excited to see what the flowers bring.


That's awesome! I had seen someone else on instagram that had a Mountaintop Mint with a bit of a freakshow pheno but I assumed it was really rare. I wonder how much that trait will express; it might be worth cutting clones!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 15, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> That's awesome! I had seen someone else on instagram that had a Mountaintop Mint with a bit of a freakshow pheno but I assumed it was really rare. I wonder how much that trait will express; it might be worth cutting clones!


I'll monster crop it if the flower is keeper status. I didn't take any cuts in veg.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2021)

Still trimming! Blueberry muffins in a jar!


----------



## OG Doge (Nov 16, 2021)

Has anyone on here grown out their OG Kush?


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 16, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Has anyone on here grown out their OG Kush?


I recently bought seeds for their OG Kush but I haven't grown it out.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 18, 2021)

WOW this ppd really has a grapey apple taste..nice


----------



## Senokai (Nov 20, 2021)

Squirt - This has been the best expression to date for this strain. Its not a runt lol. Fast flower time and the best citrus terps. Its been a bit of a hunt to find this one but it exists out there lol.


----------



## Smorf (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone grow out the blueberry cupcake yet?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 20, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I made some more Jelly Rancher hash last weekend (from dry cured bud, since the fresh frozen is long gone). It came out a nice tan color, pictures from the day it was made after a couple hours in the freezer. I finally shelled out for the press club plates, so I'm going to let it freeze dry until this weekend when I (hopefully) pick up a shop press and I'll press it for rosin.View attachment 5025997View attachment 5025998


What flavor and scent profiles are you picking up on the Jelly Rancher ? I've got 2 going close to flipping the room to 12 h. I have read a few of the growers journals and cotton candy lemon berries, to strawberries? I was looking for a nice daytime sativa heavy but the fan leaves are rather small on these new hybrids.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 20, 2021)

Smorf said:


> Anyone grow out the blueberry cupcake yet?


No but had I seen it sooner I would have. That wedding cake x blueberry muffin sounds like a winner. I'm thinking about grabbing a ice cream cake x face off og which should smash in theory


----------



## Smorf (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks like chitownseeds still has one pack of the blueberry cupcake left


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 21, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> No but had I seen it sooner I would have. That wedding cake x blueberry muffin sounds like a winner. I'm thinking about grabbing a ice cream cake x face off og which should smash in theory


Icc x faceoff an archive strain?


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> What flavor and scent profiles are you picking up on the Jelly Rancher ? I've got 2 going close to flipping the room to 12 h. I have read a few of the growers journals and cotton candy lemon berries, to strawberries? I was looking for a nice daytime sativa heavy but the fan leaves are rather small on these new hybrids.


Mine is some kind of sweet artificial fruit, like a blue razz or something like that. Fruit-adjacent but not like a real fruit you'd get at the supermarket. I guess you could say cotton candy-ish or like a fun dip or something. Smoke is definitely sativa-dominant, not sedative and it's a goofy, smoke that gives me a bunch of "high-deas".


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 22, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Mine is some kind of sweet artificial fruit, like a blue razz or something like that. Fruit-adjacent but not like a real fruit you'd get at the supermarket. I guess you could say cotton candy-ish or like a fun dip or something. Smoke is definitely sativa-dominant, not sedative and it's a goofy, smoke that gives me a bunch of "high-deas".



I'm hopping for a similar experience exactly what I need!


----------



## SBBCal (Nov 22, 2021)

I did a 2 plant jelly run not too long ago and one is straight blue raz candy and the other is a bit cherry/black licorice/blue raz . I agree with GJoe, def a sativa high with energy. Frosty strain for sure. Good luck, drop some pics! Journal?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm trying to get through this thread, but wondering if anyone has grown out their Emerald Fire OG photo OR auto, as i got free autos and they had a good description, but believe they are not that old as i can't find any grows via google. Thanks.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 22, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> I did a 2 plant jelly run not too long ago and one is straight blue raz candy and the other is a bit cherry/black licorice/blue raz . I agree with GJoe, def a sativa high with energy. Frosty strain for sure. Good luck, drop some pics! Journal?


M


MATTYMATT726 said:


> I'm trying to get through this thread, but wondering if anyone has grown out their Emerald Fire OG photo OR auto, as i got free autos and they had a good description, but believe they are not that old as i can't find any grows via google. Thanks.




You should enjoy whiffs of dank and gassy. If grown correctly no reason it shouldn't be everything your looking for. They use it in many crosses and all Humboldt Seed Company Strains the real Humboldt Seed Company, not sure about the other HSC over in Spain or whatever. Not sure what the other one is but it's not American. I been meaning to ask Chad or Haley Pennington to clarify that because the strains are not the same and packaging. They do use cool ass wooden boxes though.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure what you meant to type and to who. Though to clarify, people remain ignorant on HSO. They state on their website, they are based in Spain but source their cuts for breeding from Humbolt. Breeders have confirmed they have given/traded their cuts with this company so they are legitimate. People just don't do the research.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 23, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Im not sure what you meant to type and to who. Though to clarify, people remain ignorant on HSO. They state on their website, they are based in Spain but source their cuts for breeding from Humbolt. Breeders have confirmed they have given/traded their cuts with this company so they are legitimate. People just don't do the research.


They weren't operating because Pot Sistemak (their parent company) got shut down for a long time for stealing electricity to run the La Mota/Dinafem/HSO breeding operation, it looks like whoever was operating it re-opened it with regional distributors. I don't know who's trading cuts with these folks but they're clearly attempting to market themselves as a Humboldt area breeder which is deceptive. Their about section and blog sections don't make any mention of Spain at all; there is an obvious effort not to be perceived as a Spanish company.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> They weren't operating because Pot Sistemak (their parent company) got shut down for a long time for stealing electricity to run the La Mota/Dinafem/HSO breeding operation, it looks like whoever was operating it re-opened it with regional distributors. I don't know who's trading cuts with these folks but they're clearly attempting to market themselves as a Humboldt area breeder which is deceptive. Their about section and blog sections don't make any mention of Spain at all; there is an obvious effort not to be perceived as a Spanish company.


So your acknowledging you know they are based in Spain, and distribute from the US and at the same time say they are trying to hide that they are from Spain XD k... everyone is entitled to their opinions, but only new growers that think Barney's Farm, Greenhouse and shit from Swerve/GU are "fire" don't really know the breeders and the way they do their business. HSO has very legitimate genetics and only gets held back by novice growers that only fixate that they are not based in Humbolt rather than they pay homage to the great growing tradition and genetics that originate from Humboldt as stated int heir about us section.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 23, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> There's so much info here on CSI Humboldt and Humboldt Seeds Organization. I searched the forum and didn't really find a dedicated thread for Humboldt Seed Company, so I thought I'd start one here.
> 
> ...



I was trying to do the same thing a while back but I'm still trying to figure out how to use it correctly. Just last night I remarked on HSO and got a rather weird reply from somebody defending HSO because I said it's not real because they used verified Humboldt region cuts to breed. My response was they don't sell half of what HSO markets and that HSO is still selling Blue Dream ??? HSO is headquartered in Spain. Good job man.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 23, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> They weren't operating because Pot Sistemak (their parent company) got shut down for a long time for stealing electricity to run the La Mota/Dinafem/HSO breeding operation, it looks like whoever was operating it re-opened it with regional distributors. I don't know who's trading cuts with these folks but they're clearly attempting to market themselves as a Humboldt area breeder which is deceptive. Their about section and blog sections don't make any mention of Spain at all; there is an obvious effort not to be perceived as a Spanish company.



He shot me the same response yesterday mattymatt guy did. Must be copy pasting alot


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 23, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So your acknowledging you know they are based in Spain, and distribute from the US and at the same time say they are trying to hide that they are from Spain XD k... everyone is entitled to their opinions, but only new growers that think Barney's Farm, Greenhouse and shit from Swerve/GU are "fire" don't really know the breeders and the way they do their business. HSO has very legitimate genetics and only gets held back by novice growers that only fixate that they are not based in Humbolt rather than they pay homage to the great growing tradition and genetics that originate from Humboldt as stated int heir about us section.


I know that they're based in Spain because I've looked into it, but they pretty clearly trying to hide that fact from anyone who just looks through their website and catalog. The only indication they're based in Spain is a small section of their European website under the legal disclaimer. Be reasonable, there's no way that someone poking around their website would be able to tell they're a Spanish company. So why be deceptive that way?

And there are plenty of producers of sound genetics, I'd rather not support pot Sistemak. If they've been held back by anything, it's their own shady business practices, as shown by the message on their European website saying they can't distribute seeds any more.

It's the same message as on the Dinafem and la Mota seeds websites, because those are the same seeds repackaged under those brands. They were supplied by the same operation, which got busted for having an unmetered electrical connection they used to steal power.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 23, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> He shot me the same response yesterday mattymatt guy did. Must be copy pasting alot


Imean, the phone number starts with a +43  yeah, i blick those kinds of guys. I was here asking about Humboldt Seed COMPANY anyways as this is their thread.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 23, 2021)

Some updates on me & my boy's "Race 2 The Mountaintop" Mountaintop Mints that were flipped at same time

Mine is SUPER frosty very early, but still kind of a slow bloomer compared to his:


His is stacking quicker and better, way more normal leaf structure compared to mine. Neither of us report any strong aroma yet.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 23, 2021)

Jelly Rancher fems cooking in the 2x2!!


----------



## trychrome (Nov 23, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Some updates on me & my boy's "Race 2 The Mountaintop" Mountaintop Mints that were flipped at same time
> View attachment 5033904
> Mine is SUPER frosty very early, but still kind of a slow bloomer compared to his:
> 
> ...


Mine is starting to get pretty skunky. Not super strong but it is the prominent odor when I open the tent.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 25, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Imean, the phone number starts with a +43  yeah, i blick those kinds of guys. I was here asking about Humboldt Seed COMPANY anyways as this is their thread.



I'm sorry dude I misinterpreted what you communicated or the intention. I'll eat that one.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 26, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I'm sorry dude I misinterpreted what you communicated or the intention. I'll eat that one.


I think he was talking to me, but I'll stand by what I said. If you were a company from Spain trying to appear to be a company from CA, your website would probably look exactly like the HSO website. The only place where you see a Spanish phone number/address or any mention of Spain in association with the company is on the legal disclaimer of their European site.


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 30, 2021)

I've decided that my next grow is going to be HSC's Hella Jelly and Mountaintop Mint, along with an old-school strain, Hindu Kush.

I'm very curious about the Hella Jelly and the Mountaintop mint. The Hindu Kush is an old friend. Well-grown, home grown Hindu Kush is the absolute best in my opinion. The high feels like a warm blanket wrapped around you and it can have a sandlewood taste that lingers.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 30, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> I've decided that my next grow is going to be HSC's Hella Jelly and Mountaintop Mint, along with an old-school strain, Hindu Kush.
> 
> I'm very curious about the Hella Jelly and the Mountaintop mint. The Hindu Kush is an old friend. Well-grown, home grown Hindu Kush is the absolute best in my opinion. The high feels like a warm blanket wrapped around you and it can have a sandlewood taste that lingers.


I can remember smoking that stuff from the red flowers extracted and it makes you feel the warm blanket feeling also like a pot high X10. Red Rock opium was the shit in the early 90s!


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 30, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I can remember smoking that stuff from the red flowers extracted and it makes you feel the warm blanket feeling also like a pot high X10. Red Rock opium was the shit in the early 90s!


 I'm hoping for some sandlewood flavor.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 30, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> I'm hoping for some sandlewood flavor.


The hashball in the picture got me, sorry. That was many moons ago. I'm currently growing a Hella hella and for a 70/30 sativa dominate it has the weirdest fan leaves. Not long, not narrow, and not a lot period, I have a goat&monkey seeds plant next to it and they knew haw to put vegitation or breed it into a plant. I'm really impressed with Goat & Monkey Seeds.fyi. The mountain top mint looks sweet, makes me feel like I'm on side a hill in Jamaica looking at plants with Mojo.


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 30, 2021)

I'll have to look up Goat & Monkey Seeds. Any suggestions on which strain(s)?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 30, 2021)

No but they have alot of modern crosses but rather just chunken pollen their plant I've been impressed. I have the blueberry indica x herijuana which was a freebe quality freebe at that they came out with later permanent calling it Reverb. I read I e guy saying it was a killer terp plant and you could smell them down the block! My kind of plant! I bought some Second generation stuff which is JD Short DJ Shorts son and the apple fell and planted on that tree because he's picked up his dad's traits and knowledge but twists them and I am willing to stand behind this but JD Short has majic along with his dad's male's and his F-13s and other insane stuff. He can in no way be called out for using DJs stuff be he puts amazi g colors into his breeding and overall quality.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 3, 2021)

Squirt - She really has turned out to be a beauty. The first non-runt I've grow, deep derps and there will be some serious flavor. Best specimen yet. As I would expect from feminized seed she is starting to toss bananas. Just the nature of feminized seeds infact any feminized strain I have grown has always developed nanners. Im going to let her finish out as everything else will soon be harvested in the tent.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 5, 2021)

TheShortAnswer said:


> Just popped seeds. I did over water but think I have that corrected. View attachment 4538329ow...



I think we feel that way start of every run because we are parnoid that little 10$ seed won't make it or not sure it's not a dud. When the seeds are quality they seem to pop leaving no question with inch long tap roots but the little slow one's that pop then sit and hang with their little tounge hanging out. When the root starts branching off that dryback will pick up more and more then it all turns overt and you can't keep moisture in them during flower.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 5, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> I think he was talking to me, but I'll stand by what I said. If you were a company from Spain trying to appear to be a company from CA, your website would probably look exactly like the HSO website. The only place where you see a Spanish phone number/address or any mention of Spain in association with the company is on the legal disclaimer of their European site.



I'm with you 100%. I found this all out after asking why their packaging in wooden blocks then I unravelled a big spin of marketing off another company reputation


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 5, 2021)

Mountaintop Mint at week 5, SO sticky. Starting to get some color.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 9, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5041006
> Mountaintop Mint at week 5, SO sticky. Starting to get some color.



Going to be a great looking plant. I have some Blueberry Muffin, Purple Panty Dropper, and a Purple Mountain Majesty going now and I tell you the Purple Mountain Majesty is coming on week but it was the last to start producing anything, it's getting frost and bud is under construction but it has NO SCENT AT All so far! I've had plants that didn't start showing pistols until 21 or so also not smell much until week5 or 6 but damn! The Blueberry Muffin, well doing what it does, started pushing out pistols in about 7 days and hasn't stopped and the scent is coming on hard and when the room opens you know she's in there but most surprising of all the Purple Panty Dropper, hmmmm how do I say this plant isn't going to be most productive however out of 4 that I began with wish I had kept more of them. When I go into the room and open shop doing my first nuzzle up to the ladies and I can't pull up from her. Idk where to start or what I'm smelling other than it's got me and I cannot let it go until my smelling ability fades. Almost a vanilla sweet creamy idk but I hope it stays or gets better. Very surprising I'll say just not much yield even though the PPD had the best structure to hold weight on it I mean the stalk looked tough when I was selecting on all off them.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 10, 2021)

A pheno of Jelly Rancher / Hella Jelly.
Day 45, from flip.


----------



## GlassJoe (Dec 10, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> A pheno of Jelly Rancher / Hella Jelly.
> Day 45, from flip.


That's fantastic! Mine that I ran outdoors last summer were definitely a fast pheno but closer to 8 weeks. Yours look awesome at 45. 

On an unrelated note the latest catalog is out, it looks like two new photos, two new autos, and a photo reg CBD strain. I've seen them mention other crosses on their Instagram but maybe those are yet to come?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 11, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> That's fantastic! Mine that I ran outdoors last summer were definitely a fast pheno but closer to 8 weeks. Yours look awesome at 45.
> 
> On an unrelated note the latest catalog is out, it looks like two new photos, two new autos, and a photo reg CBD strain. I've seen them mention other crosses on their Instagram but maybe those are yet to come?
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, I knew about the wedding cake cross but not poddymouth, farmer's daughter (which if you know her or ever met with Miss Halle Pennington) the future of Humboldt Seed Company is in great hands and she deserves nothing but respect. First glance you'd thought she was a IG model but her beauty isn't what's setting her up to take over but this girl throws on the wet suit with pop and hits up the river waters in Humboldt to count and help restore the natural beauty but also restoring the once endangered salmon populations by cleaning up pollution and illegal ops that almost destroyed the bodies of water. She is involved with pheno hunting and every detail involving HSC for years to come. Nate is doing a fine job raising her and his other child that is a minor so I will leave it at that. That family is everything good about the traditions of Humboldt. I've had the privilege of knowing them and how awsome they all are. Sorry but I saw the farmers daughter line and felt she needs to be mentioned and deserves the respect of the true followers and lovers of HSC as we are.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 11, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Thanks for sharing, I knew about the wedding cake cross but not poddymouth, farmer's daughter (which if you know her or ever met with Miss Halle Pennington) the future of Humboldt Seed Company is in great hands and she deserves nothing but respect. First glance you'd thought she was a IG model but her beauty isn't what's setting her up to take over but this girl throws on the wet suit with pop and hits up the river waters in Humboldt to count and help restore the natural beauty but also restoring the once endangered salmon populations by cleaning up pollution and illegal ops that almost destroyed the bodies of water. She is involved with pheno hunting and every detail involving HSC for years to come. Nate is doing a fine job raising her and his other child that is a minor so I will leave it at that. That family is everything good about the traditions of Humboldt. I've had the privilege of knowing them and how awsome they all are. Sorry but I saw the farmers daughter line and felt she needs to be mentioned and deserves the respect of the true followers and lovers of HSC as we are.


Cool


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 11, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> A pheno of Jelly Rancher / Hella Jelly.
> Day 45, from flip.



Nice job dude how does she smell ? That isn't the structure I was expecting since only other one I've seen was mainlined but I love your style


----------



## twon8 (Dec 11, 2021)

PPD in a 32”x32” under a Mars hydro fce-3000


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 11, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> A pheno of Jelly Rancher / Hella Jelly.
> Day 45, from flip.


One of the phenos of JR last go, this one is more jelly/blue raz/pepper. I think I only went 65-70 days with the short flower time on these. Good luck, looks tasty!


----------



## blahplunger (Dec 12, 2021)

OkieKush said:


> I've decided that my next grow is going to be HSC's Hella Jelly and Mountaintop Mint, along with an old-school strain, Hindu Kush.
> 
> I'm very curious about the Hella Jelly and the Mountaintop mint. The Hindu Kush is an old friend. Well-grown, home grown Hindu Kush is the absolute best in my opinion. The high feels like a warm blanket wrapped around you and it can have a sandlewood taste that lingers.


The mountaintop mint had exactly 0 mint terpenes in it.Kinda weird as most of their other stuff is close to what youd expect.


----------



## blahplunger (Dec 12, 2021)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> So your acknowledging you know they are based in Spain, and distribute from the US and at the same time say they are trying to hide that they are from Spain XD k... everyone is entitled to their opinions, but only new growers that think Barney's Farm, Greenhouse and shit from Swerve/GU are "fire" don't really know the breeders and the way they do their business. HSO has very legitimate genetics and only gets held back by novice growers that only fixate that they are not based in Humbolt rather than they pay homage to the great growing tradition and genetics that originate from Humboldt as stated int heir about us section.


Their Blue dream is not so great.Its total garbage in fact....


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Dec 12, 2021)

blahplunger said:


> Their Blue dream is not so great.Its total garbage in fact....


Maybe you don't grow enough to get a good pheno...


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 12, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> There's so much info here on CSI Humboldt and Humboldt Seeds Organization. I searched the forum and didn't really find a dedicated thread for Humboldt Seed Company, so I thought I'd start one here.
> 
> ...


What do you have for outdoors....No small plants


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

blahplunger said:


> Their Blue dream is not so great.Its total garbage in fact....


That’s user error man. Their blue dream is the closest to the Cruz cut iv seen in seed form.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 12, 2021)

HSC doesn't have a Blue Dream. They have Humboldt Dream, which is a Blue Dream cross and quite a good nighttime strain.
I think we should be careful to talk more specifically about HSC's strains and not HSO's strains.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> HSC doesn't have a Blue Dream. They have Humboldt Dream, which is a Blue Dream cross and quite a good nighttime strain.
> I think we should be careful to talk more specifically about HSC's strains and not HSO's strains.


I’m talking specifically about HSC humboldt dream. I know exactly what I’m talking about. They have a retailer 3 miles down the street where I get a lot of their seeds. They have prolly around 15 of their strains including humboldt dream. And stand by what I said


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 12, 2021)

I did a run of H Dreams not too long ago and they've got sprite/7up terps. I Agree with Gio on the nighttime strain, def body high for me. I've got more that just flipped so I'm anxious to see if it's similar phenos or not. Last ones got dark but never blue/purp.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 12, 2021)

Anybody have experience with their Emerald Fire OG? Says it's from a Dark Heart Nursery clone crossed to their OG.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 12, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> I did a run of H Dreams not too long ago and they've got sprite/7up terps. I Agree with Gio on the nighttime strain, def body high for me. I've got more that just flipped so I'm anxious to see if it's similar phenos or not. Last ones got dark but never blue/purp.


All I was saying is H dream is the closest to dark hearts Cruz cut as far as seeds go imo. h dream is an indica dominate from their specs which explains the more sedative buzz. Which I agree. Very pleasurable smoke.

My mistake for calling it blue dream. Because in reality. It’s not.


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 13, 2021)

I was just tossing out the fact mine have 7up terps. Almost squirt, like the seeds were mixed.


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 13, 2021)

I just got vietblack.. Going to try this year..


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 13, 2021)

SBBCal said:


> One of the phenos of JR last go, this one is more jelly/blue raz/pepper. I think I only went 65-70 days with the short flower time on these. Good luck, looks tasty! View attachment 5044732View attachment 5044733


Nice job, nice freakin job! These suckers are hearty and job well grown. You do beautiful work bro......


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 13, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Nice job dude how does she smell ? That isn't the structure I was expecting since only other one I've seen was mainlined but I love your style


Smells like cotton candy! Really appetizing.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 13, 2021)

4 Jelly ranchers phenos


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 13, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Nice job, nice freakin job! These suckers are hearty and job well grown. You do beautiful work bro......


Thanks man, that strain is pretty automatic. Low nuets, short flower. Only thing is one pheno has a slight black licorice thing I'm not a fan of. Did they use it in any crosses for the new catalog? It'd be interesting to see it crossed with a gas strain..


----------



## SBBCal (Dec 13, 2021)

outside Dixie said:


> I just got vietblack.. Going to try this year..


Wtf is that?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Smells like cotton candy! Really appetizing.



Fuggin hell yes, I am about to flower 1 of 2 seeds other didn't make it so I have 8 more shot if this one doesn't get it. I bought the pack for 2 reasons 1 Nat Pennington said it was like blue cotton candy also the sativa dom side of her he said is real motivating. Now that I'm trying to grow all of my consumption smoke I'm looking to balance since I do wake and bake then pretty much all day and night and I want motivating stuff early then the Afghan indica for night time. Trying to not get so burnt out or used to good strains. I hate when you have some funky stank and it's like normal old brick by time you smoke and ounce with 5, 6 left and no other options. I'm getting better about staying on top of seedlings so they are rooted in stable and ready then soon as I pull 1 down to dry others go straight 12/12. Before a 1/2 lbs didn't last as long as I thought, I was trying to take off couple weeks in between grows but it costs me to much by having to buy it off black market.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 13, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Nice job, nice freakin job! These suckers are hearty and job well grown. You do beautiful work bro......



Earlier I didn't get it but now I see. You ran 70 with veg am I right? How many flower days they said around 45 same as blueberry muffin which I'm on day 33 of muffin right now. It's sweet but loud sweet. The PPD has a nice scent. Hey are you running a super enriched soil or CO2 ? Your shit looks right! I haven't figured out how to get my shit to look like yours. It reminds me of Skunk VA and pictures of his chem line grows. Just something about it, mine looks great but yours is just that extra something I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 14, 2021)

My girlfriend says the jelly rancher smells like walking into a candy store. She also mentioned gumballs and grape smells.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 14, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m talking specifically about HSC humboldt dream. I know exactly what I’m talking about. They have a retailer 3 miles down the street where I get a lot of their seeds. They have prolly around 15 of their strains including humboldt dream. And stand by what I said


I absolutely believe that you know what you're talking about, and probably much better than I. I just brought it up because whenever anyone (even mistakenly, like in your case), says Blue Dream, it confuses some readers with HSO.

I've never tried the Cruz cut, it's good to hear that you think it's really close in seed form. Cheers.


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 16, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Some updates on me & my boy's "Race 2 The Mountaintop" Mountaintop Mints that were flipped at same time
> View attachment 5033904
> Mine is SUPER frosty very early, but still kind of a slow bloomer compared to his:
> 
> ...


Minty smell coming through yet?


----------



## Dutchdob78 (Dec 18, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Mine is some kind of sweet artificial fruit, like a blue razz or something like that. Fruit-adjacent but not like a real fruit you'd get at the supermarket. I guess you could say cotton candy-ish or like a fun dip or something. Smoke is definitely sativa-dominant, not sedative and it's a goofy, smoke that gives me a bunch of "high-deas".


MOIST TOWELETTES


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 20, 2021)

twon8 said:


> PPD in a 32”x32” under a Mars hydro fce-3000


I have only 1 PPD that I've flowered and it really lives up to the name in colors of the bud, really beautiful purple hueghs and the smell , not as much but what is a PPD supposed to smell like ? Hoping it's not like the name, no offense any laddies reading. If you droppem for anyone that delivers on the purple you may not take the care and time I'll try and take a few snaps in morning when lights on. Her smell is amazingly great but not positive what it is I'm smelling. Maybe a warm vanilla ? It's addicting smelling it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 26, 2021)

Here's some PPD.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 26, 2021)

Jelly Rancher. It was so sparkly that I hung it as an ornament on my gf's Christmas tree .


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> View attachment 5054391
> 
> 
> Here's some PPD.



Ok looks great but now that someone else has PPD added to the list other than myself tell me what do you smell, I am really courios because mine is wonderful but I can't really discribe it???


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Ok looks great but now that someone else has PPD added to the list other than myself îtell me what do you smell, I am really courios because mine is wonderful but I can't really discribe it???


Anyone grown the Big Foot Glue ? Is so please speak k


----------



## twon8 (Dec 27, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Ok looks great but now that someone else has PPD added to the list other than myself tell me what do you smell, I am really courios because mine is wonderful but I can't really discribe it???


I’m not sure about the smell either. Maybe some vanilla in it


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

twon8 said:


> I’m not sure about the smell either. Maybe some vanilla in it


Ok, that's what I've been saying too but I'm eager to try some out.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

Fyi fellas, I also have 1 plant going of another I have not seen in this blog but PMM, Purple Mountain Majesty, and it's coming on now and has a little bit of a sweaty skunkiness to it. I thought it was a dude but not anymore. Not posting it because it was wasn't supposed to be but became 1 just to see what I can expect on later runs. Not stretchy at all and the frame looks kinda weak but most of Humboldts strains the branching has a little undersized, not all but what I've seen.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 27, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> View attachment 5054391
> 
> 
> Here's some PPD.


By the way awsome job dude, after looking at it again you do a great job manicuring and presenting your work. Alot of purple under them pistols!


----------



## twon8 (Dec 28, 2021)

Garlic budder in center at 11 weeks just before chop


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 28, 2021)

twon8 said:


> Garlic budder in center at 11 weeks just before chop



Wow buddy's grow is looking gewd! Great job with the flower.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 28, 2021)

I wanna say that the rubbed out leaf smells like beetroot / borscht?


----------



## higher self (Dec 28, 2021)

GlassJoe said:


> Nice, I'm running two of the lemongrass myself in a little winter pheno hunt, I've got a 3 pistachio, 3 Vanilla Creme Pie, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 Hi-biscus, and 2 raspberry parfait mixed in with some of the Mephisto autos I'm running for a repro/to make crosses. I'm not in a huge rush to veg them and I want to piggyback on the 18-6 cycle I'm running for the autos to veg the photos.
> View attachment 5015270


Hey Joe, you ever flower out that Pistachio yet? Hembra is giving them out as freebies right now.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 29, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin, everything went wrong or I miscalculated several time's including two orders that had to be done at the wrong time. Got a huge surprise 4 or 5 weeks in as well with runoff up around 2000 with a 5.2 -5.3 PH. First time ever using a synthetic nutrient but mixed it with prior regiment of heavy microbes, great white etc. 2 plants still going PPD and Purple Mountain Majesty both are surprisingly good! The PMM is skunky limey and looks like good rolling smoke with a tad of spongeiness, makes nice firm J's when trying to tuck in and lick. I had that dens crumble that is hard for my arthritic fingers.


----------



## Gary420gardener (Dec 30, 2021)

I am very glad for this thread. Have been reading about Humboldt Seed Company on a magazine called Growing Marijuana Perfectly. They even have one on the beautiful girl who is the daughter of the company founder. The articles make it seem like this company's seeds & strains are perfect and amazing. But in this thread and elsewhere (growers I know who have grown their strains), there are problems with hermies, runts, not enough cultivation info on their website for each strain, low yield, inaccurate flowering times, and they say the strains have Sativa effects but many of them don't, and the strains they say are Sativa effects come from Indica genetics, which makes no sense. I appreciate all of you sharing photos and info. These days, with so many scammer seed companies, the only way to know for sure before buying a strain is to see what other growers are getting from it.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Hey Joe, you ever flower out that Pistachio yet? Hembra is giving them out as freebies right now.


Let me know when your getting down the stretch in flower if you think about it. Really interested in what hibiscus and blueberry cupcake both sound worthwhile with wedding cake and zkittles mixes not to mention and they must have been pulling overtime because all this new stuff is S-1, IBX3, everything is IBL at least so everything should be pretty dang uniform. The hibiscus looks like a good looking plant.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary420gardener said:


> I am very glad for this thread. Have been reading about Humboldt Seed Company on a magazine called Growing Marijuana Perfectly. They even have one on the beautiful girl who is the daughter of the company founder. The articles make it seem like this company's seeds & strains are perfect and amazing. But in this thread and elsewhere (growers I know who have grown their strains), there are problems with hermies, runts, not enough cultivation info on their website for each strain, low yield, inaccurate flowering times, and they say the strains have Sativa effects but many of them don't, and the strains they say are Sativa effects come from Indica genetics, which makes no sense. I appreciate all of you sharing photos and info. These days, with so many scammer seed companies, the only way to know for sure before buying a strain is to see what other growers are getting from it.


Dont label them as scammers, because FIRE can be found in their lines (especially Blueberry Muffin)....but stay away from things that dont sound legit....for instance, I believe their trainwreck isnt real trainwreck and things of that nature. But BBM is legit, ive heard Strawberry Cheesecake is good too.

Just like any other breeder these days, they've got a lot of garbage, but a few classics as well.


----------



## Gary420gardener (Dec 30, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dont label them as scammers, because FIRE can be found in their lines (especially Blueberry Muffin)....but stay away from things that dont sound legit....for instance, I believe their trainwreck isnt real trainwreck and things of that nature. But BBM is legit, ive heard Strawberry Cheesecake is good too.
> 
> Just like any other breeder these days, they've got a lot of garbage, but a few classics as well.


Thanks for the details. I don't know if they are scammers, but a lot of companies are, as you say, they may have some fire, but also some garbage. Reading the articles on them where they say they have 100 percent genetic guarantees and such, I assume every thing they sell is gonna be fire, but sadly, from what I see here, that is not the case. I am financially challenged and can't afford to buy seeds that are anything other than fire, so I hope more people will weigh in on this, and again, thank you!!!!


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary420gardener said:


> Thanks for the details. I don't know if they are scammers, but a lot of companies are, as you say, they may have some fire, but also some garbage. Reading the articles on them where they say they have 100 percent genetic guarantees and such, I assume every thing they sell is gonna be fire, but sadly, from what I see here, that is not the case. I am financially challenged and can't afford to buy seeds that are anything other than fire, so I hope more people will weigh in on this, and again, thank you!!!!


Might wanna check out Hazeman Seeds....i believe $50/pack at dcse....definitely some awesome strains he has.....and his freebies are dope too....ive got 15 seeds of Blue Dream x Stardawg as freebies....i NEVER run freebies, but those i will eventually!


----------



## GlassJoe (Dec 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Hey Joe, you ever flower out that Pistachio yet? Hembra is giving them out as freebies right now.


All of my stuff is still vegging, I'm running less lighting than I would for a full-scale grow at half-power (since the autos finished) because I'm going to take them out of the tent to flower them in the early spring (probably mid-january so that they have time to finish before the end of march). I want to be able to cut clones before I take them out to flower and when they finish I'll run the clones from whatever was best. If I had run more lighting and transplanted more aggressively out of the 2-gallon bags I started the seedlings in, they could definitely have been further along, but I've been very busy and taken a hands-off approach.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary420gardener said:


> I am very glad for this thread. Have been reading about Humboldt Seed Company on a magazine called Growing Marijuana Perfectly. They even have one on the beautiful girl who is the daughter of the company founder. The articles make it seem like this company's seeds & strains are perfect and amazing. But in this thread and elsewhere (growers I know who have grown their strains), there are problems with hermies, runts, not enough cultivation info on their website for each strain, low yield, inaccurate flowering times, and they say the strains have Sativa effects but many of them don't, and the strains they say are Sativa effects come from Indica genetics, which makes no sense. I appreciate all of you sharing photos and info. These days, with so many scammer seed companies, the only way to know for sure before buying a strain is to see what other growers are getting from it.



Her name is Haley Pennington, she's not just good looks but next generation of Humboldt County. The family is a great part of the story Humboldt has to tell also a major driver of the legalization push. Her father has led the drive to clean up the streams and rivers of the Humboldt area. Breeding wise the stems are not as heavy as some would like but the 3 or 4 I've grown out were fine just pulled 3 strains out and some great odors came out the grow. Most of the lines or S1 self One X and back crosses ibx 3 also just ibl's damn bread lines so everything should be stable and comprable incise smells vigor all that stuff I just think the stems could be a little stronger


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 30, 2021)

Gary420gardener said:


> I am very glad for this thread. Have been reading about Humboldt Seed Company on a magazine called Growing Marijuana Perfectly. They even have one on the beautiful girl who is the daughter of the company founder. The articles make it seem like this company's seeds & strains are perfect and amazing. But in this thread and elsewhere (growers I know who have grown their strains), there are problems with hermies, runts, not enough cultivation info on their website for each strain, low yield, inaccurate flowering times, and they say the strains have Sativa effects but many of them don't, and the strains they say are Sativa effects come from Indica genetics, which makes no sense. I appreciate all of you sharing photos and info. These days, with so many scammer seed companies, the only way to know for sure before buying a strain is to see what other growers are getting from it.


Speaking of scammers stay away from crop Kings my first seeds for purchase online from Canada and it was the shittiest plants I'd have ever seen also ethos have good seeds but I've had them herm on me a few times especially the Grape Diamonds R-2s. Ooo


----------



## Gary420gardener (Dec 30, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Might wanna check out Hazeman Seeds....i believe $50/pack at dcse....definitely some awesome strains he has.....and his freebies are dope too....ive got 15 seeds of Blue Dream x Stardawg as freebies....i NEVER run freebies, but those i will eventually!


Wow, had never visited DCSE and they got a bunch of seed makers never heard of, other than DJ Short. Thanks! Looked up Hazeman and saw photos of their Elephant Stomper that made me drool. Also found this review of Hazeman:
Hazeman is a fellow Michigander, I've grown his seeds a few times. I don't think I've gotten a seed from him yet that hasn't popped and they have all been robust plants. My favorite from him is Durban Poison. I'm not convinced it's the same Durban that went around back in the 70's and 80's but it's still very nice. What's different is that he's got two distinct phenotypes, one is more Sativa dominant in it's growth pattern. The old School Durban smelled more of anise and less of lemon and only had one basic pheno, which was less potent but also a bit more "racy" of a buzz. His seem to be the same seeds as Dutch Passion's because they also have the two same phenotypes. The Sativa dominant pheno is the better of the two for sure, it's the keeper. It finishes just as fast, has the same basic taste as buzz (very up and busy, it almost feels like a true long growth Sativa, not quite but it's close) It grows huge compared with the more indica looking strain. As far as I know this is the fasted finishing Sativa around, although I'd be rather shocked if it's still an untouched landrace as is claimed. (But who knows, Durban might have gotten some indica crossed into it a thousand years ago).

He also sent me an Aloha White Widow X white shark (white widow X SK#1). I wasn't going to bother with them because white widow has always been rather blah of a smoke to me. Looks fantastic, but doesn't really taste or smell all that great and although it packs a punch the first couple times you smoke it, that's not enough to keep a strain going for me. I almost kept a male from them though because it had the markers for great genetics. Strong early growth like many males, but it also smelled better, it had 13 leaflets (blades) per leaf, which it probably got from the SK#1, which used to get 15 leaflets back in the day. I wouldn't run this current strain again unless plant limits are undone. As a sea of green I'm sure it would produce just fine, but it's not a great plant for production with limited plants.

From his more modern seed stock my favorite was a pack of BlueDream X White/Stardawg, which he sent me as testers. They were absolute monsters and I should run them again some day.


Texas Growing Crew said:


> Her name is Haley Pennington, she's not just good looks but next generation of Humboldt County. The family is a great part of the story Humboldt has to tell also a major driver of the legalization push. Her father has led the drive to clean up the streams and rivers of the Humboldt area. Breeding wise the stems are not as heavy as some would like but the 3 or 4 I've grown out were fine just pulled 3 strains out and some great odors came out the grow. Most of the lines or S1 self One X and back crosses ibx 3 also just ibl's damn bread lines so everything should be stable and comprable incise smells vigor all that stuff I just think the stems could be a little stronger


thanks for the update and from what you say and what those articles say, the penningtons are really Kind people who do much good. when i look at the HSC catalogue it looks like he has terps that nobody else makes, lol.


----------



## Gary420gardener (Dec 30, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Speaking of scammers stay away from crop Kings my first seeds for purchase online from Canada and it was the shittiest plants I'd have ever seen also ethos have good seeds but I've had them herm on me a few times especially the Grape Diamonds R-2s. Ooo


You're not the only person to warn about Crop King. Their website is flashy but apparently they sell blanks.


----------



## higher self (Dec 30, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Let me know when your getting down the stretch in flower if you think about it. Really interested in what hibiscus and blueberry cupcake both sound worthwhile with wedding cake and zkittles mixes not to mention and they must have been pulling overtime because all this new stuff is S-1, IBX3, everything is IBL at least so everything should be pretty dang uniform. The hibiscus looks like a good looking plant.


All their gear is new territory for me, I though they were Humboldt Seed Organization based out in Spain. Ordered from Hembra but of a different breeders seeds for $45 + the 3 fem Pistachio freebies, was a good deal! It does seem like HSC is putting in work by doing large pheno counts & working the lines a bit. Definitely want to check out more of their gear, they have a large selection which overwhelmed me a bit. I'm satisfied with the freebies for now lol.



GlassJoe said:


> All of my stuff is still vegging, I'm running less lighting than I would for a full-scale grow at half-power (since the autos finished) because I'm going to take them out of the tent to flower them in the early spring (probably mid-january so that they have time to finish before the end of march). I want to be able to cut clones before I take them out to flower and when they finish I'll run the clones from whatever was best. If I had run more lighting and transplanted more aggressively out of the 2-gallon bags I started the seedlings in, they could definitely have been further along, but I've been very busy and taken a hands-off approach.


No worries. Sounds like you have you hands full as do I. Not even sure when I'll be able to pop these, fem seeds put me in a bind from popping too many randomly here & there smh.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Dec 30, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> All I was saying is H dream is the closest to dark hearts Cruz cut as far as seeds go imo. h dream is an indica dominate from their specs which explains the more sedative buzz. Which I agree. Very pleasurable smoke.
> 
> My mistake for calling it blue dream. Because in reality. It’s not.


Your posts have me thinking that maybe I should plant a few of them in my grow room in the new year. My only experience with Humboldt Dream has been with my gargantuan backyard plant in 2020, which was so great but my supply is running thin.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 30, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Your posts have me thinking that maybe I should plant a few of them in my grow room in the new year. My only experience with Humboldt Dream has been with my gargantuan backyard plant in 2020, which was so great but my supply is running thin.


Not a bad idea lol


----------



## BestBudz_Grow (Dec 30, 2021)

Blueberry Muffin from Humboldt is a beautiful cultivar. Smells exactly as the name suggests, and seems to be very uniform in terms of genetic differentiation.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 31, 2021)

BestBudz_Grow said:


> View attachment 5057328
> 
> Blueberry Muffin from Humboldt is a beautiful cultivar. Smells exactly as the name suggests, and seems to be very uniform in terms of genetic differentiation.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Dec 31, 2021)

Maybe this helps a little, that's all resin keef on bottom views. I judge by tricomb density and color. Finally was dry enough for the smells to push back out and awwwww man rocked my world last night. In the end it's really how good are you growing with any bud but these 3 strains all lived up to the hype. Good day y'all from Tex


----------



## petert (Jan 1, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> How is Hembra?? Dependable ?


I've purchased several HSC 10 packs from Hembra. Easy purchase, got a tracking number the next day and delivery within 10 days.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 2, 2022)

My preferred bank for HSC has become Chitown seeds though I've used Hembra multiple times with no complaints. Hembra has nice freebies (3 fems of another HSC strain is their usual) and their service is good but Chitown does $80-90 packs (10 fems/20 regs) with free shipping, so I've usually just gone for the lower cost. My only complaint is that Chitown's website sucks by comparison.


----------



## petert (Jan 2, 2022)

Gary420gardener said:


> I am very glad for this thread. Have been reading about Humboldt Seed Company on a magazine called Growing Marijuana Perfectly. They even have one on the beautiful girl who is the daughter of the company founder. The articles make it seem like this company's seeds & strains are perfect and amazing. But in this thread and elsewhere (growers I know who have grown their strains), there are problems with hermies, runts, not enough cultivation info on their website for each strain, low yield, inaccurate flowering times, and they say the strains have Sativa effects but many of them don't, and the strains they say are Sativa effects come from Indica genetics, which makes no sense. I appreciate all of you sharing photos and info. These days, with so many scammer seed companies, the only way to know for sure before buying a strain is to see what other growers are getting from it.


Every breeder puts very optimistic flower times and blown out of proportion weight and THC % expectancy. I’ve grown HSC multiple years with zero hermi’s . That said it was only Blueberry Muffin so maybe other strains are suspect. I’m popping BM, Pistashio and Apple Blossom from HSO this spring. 
the other thing that people tend to mix up is HSC and HSO.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 2, 2022)

petert said:


> Every breeder puts very optimistic flower times and blown out of proportion weight and THC % expectancy. I’ve grown HSC multiple years with zero hermi’s . That said it was only Blueberry Muffin so maybe other strains are suspect. I’m popping BM, Pistashio and Apple Blossom from HSO this spring.
> the other thing that people tend to mix up is HSC and HSO.


Apple blossom was one of my best performers last year, though I got it late in the season and only had a chance to run one. it's the little one in front in these pictures, going from July 8th to August 7th to September 2nd and then harvested around the end of September.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 3, 2022)

I would suggest staying far away from their mango trees strain. 

It had no mango or fruity terps, and most definitely was not tree like. Bland, terpless, low thc/non potent/weak strain.


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 3, 2022)

bananas on one of the jelly ranchers / Hella jelly


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 4, 2022)

Mountaintop Mint finishing up. Smells like brand new tires and skunk. It was kinda "menthol-y" in early flower, but has deepened and dankened quite a bit.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 4, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5060546
> Mountaintop Mint finishing up. Smells like brand new tires and skunk. It was kinda "menthol-y" in early flower, but has deepened and dankened quite a bit.


Shoo wee that’s looking nice. Got me wanting grab a pack or two


----------



## trychrome (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey folks! Here's the sister plant to @PopAndSonGrows Mountaintop Mint as well as my first of many Hella Jellies. The nose on mine is a sweet, almost creamy, skunk with subtle minty-menthol notes, very difficult to describe. Almost as if a freshly showered skunk had just run through a mint field but with nuances. Think inhaling mint through an unlit menthol cigarette.
I also included the current Hella Jelly, done now, and some past ones from last year












This one is my own creation alt titled "Making Lemons from Lemonade"
It's an intentional cross. The Vanilla Frosting was one of three plants infected with WPM
after I introduced a foreign plant w/o quarantine, so I put it outside.
I just happened to have a Blueberry Muffin male laying around from the regular seed run
and here we are..



The early nose was Blueberry Play-Doh but has since transitioned into a creamy cherry medicine
with some RHCP funk.
It was 11/13 from seed basically and I put some effort into f*ck*ng her up but she still managed to
come out alright. She's in day 5 of dry right now. I'll be working my way through the rest of the
beans, but so far, Outlook Good!

See ya!

edit- forgot a letter


----------



## {Icon} (Jan 8, 2022)

This is 1 of 4 Blueberry Muffins 7 1/2 weeks bloom Glad i took a clone I had some issues early on with bad root damage so the yield was very low I got 2 super colorful beauties that smell amazing like a blueberry syrupy kool aid & 2 green phenos that are almost done still in flower but they dont smell nearly as good.


----------



## DreamTinasCookie (Jan 14, 2022)

Stumbled here looking for info on HSC packs. Have all of you that have grown these packs, gotten the correct amount of seeds in your packs? I got a blueberry muffin f9 original pack that only has 14 seeds in it..I reached out to where I bought them and they sent me another pack for the mess up. This pack also says regs seeds so there should be 20, but only has 11. We’re all of your packs consistent in numbers?


----------



## trychrome (Jan 14, 2022)

DreamTinasCookie said:


> Stumbled here looking for info on HSC packs. Have all of you that have grown these packs, gotten the correct amount of seeds in your packs? I got a blueberry muffin f9 original pack that only has 14 seeds in it..I reached out to where I bought them and they sent me another pack for the mess up. This pack also says regs seeds so there should be 20, but only has 11. We’re all of your packs consistent in numbers?


My BBM regs had 20, all the other fem packs had 10.


----------



## DreamTinasCookie (Jan 16, 2022)

trychrome said:


> My BBM regs had 20, all the other fem packs had 10.


Thanks for that. I’m not sure how I got 2 packs with less than advertised seed numbers. Makes me think someone is scamming the packs. It’s either HSC themselves or the Seedbank that sold me the seeds.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 16, 2022)

DreamTinasCookie said:


> Thanks for that. I’m not sure how I got 2 packs with less than advertised seed numbers. Makes me think someone is scamming the packs. It’s either HSC themselves or the Seedbank that sold me the seeds.


Where you order from


----------



## DreamTinasCookie (Jan 16, 2022)

Don’t want to throw the bank under the bus because they did send a replacement to try and make up for the difference. It was chitown seeds and they are great…I will still order from them because of the customer service.


----------



## DreamTinasCookie (Jan 16, 2022)

This is the only HSC gear I’ve run. It was a dark heart clone labeled hsc banana mango. It def smelled fire and made some bushy plants but I’m not convinced it’s real. I’ve seen pics of frostier phenos so I want to try again in seed form.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 16, 2022)

Okay they have good c.s cause I’m about to order the blueberry cupcake from them, I wonder if it’s a shop cause I can just go there and buy em


----------



## crisnpropa (Jan 16, 2022)

Ordered from DCseedexchange: pineapple upside down cake regs (20 seeds in a pack). 
I was sent a pack of fems.
Emailed a short, polite alert to customer service, and I am a satisfied customer.

Love DC seed exchange!

Just wish I knew how to take advantage of the rewards points they offer.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 16, 2022)

DreamTinasCookie said:


> Thanks for that. I’m not sure how I got 2 packs with less than advertised seed numbers. Makes me think someone is scamming the packs. It’s either HSC themselves or the Seedbank that sold me the seeds.


Funny story, I sent this screencap to @PopAndSonGrows a week ago. I'm not sure he understood what I was getting at. It's from HSC's >press assets >>product photos

I got a pack of Hella Jellys from DCSE and Chitown and both were pristine with proper bean counts. My BBM came from a Sacramento dispensary delivery service, and my Collie Man Kush came from another Sac dispensary, both correct.

I did find it peculiar that the HJ pack is listed as 10 fems but obviously shows much more. Could be an art department snafu¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DreamTinasCookie (Jan 16, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Funny story, I sent this screencap to @PopAndSonGrows a week ago. I'm not sure he understood what I was getting at. It's from HSC's >press assets >>product photos
> 
> I got a pack of Hella Jellys from DCSE and Chitown and both were pristine with proper bean counts. My BBM came from a Sacramento dispensary delivery service, and my Collie Man Kush came from another Sac dispensary, both correct.
> 
> ...


it seems most people get the correct beans but there are others including myself who haven’t. Lol. I want a blueberry muffin male so this is my problem. Maybe I got fems instead in both “regs” packs. I’ll find out after they bud


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 17, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Funny story, I sent this screencap to @PopAndSonGrows a week ago. I'm not sure he understood what I was getting at. It's from HSC's >press assets >>product photos
> 
> I got a pack of Hella Jellys from DCSE and Chitown and both were pristine with proper bean counts. My BBM came from a Sacramento dispensary delivery service, and my Collie Man Kush came from another Sac dispensary, both correct.
> 
> ...


I've only ever bought fems, but I've gotten at least 10 in each of the packs, 11 in one of my my apple blossom. The banks I've purchased from are chitown seeds and hembra genetics.


----------



## ShotoMain (Jan 18, 2022)

For future buyers, I put my order on chitownseeds, there is free shipping on orders over 80, but you have to select it, it automatically defaults to 10$ shipping, and under it is where you select free shipping. In a rush I didn't read it, and could've saved on shipping. Has anyone grown Dream Queen (Feminized) from them? How was your experience, is there anything to look out for, I'll be mainlining it for 16-32 colas outdoors in ground, in zone 7a/b. Also how does their dream queen compare to their Apple Blossom? Dream Queen is my absolute favorite strain, it's a creeper euphoric sativa high, with light pain relief. This is my second grow ever, thanks for any advice


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jan 24, 2022)

I have a couple of humboldt poundcakes that I got for free that I’ve been vegging alongside others and to tell the truth I’m scared to flower them out from fear of it being trash. I’ve had bad luck with shit genetics in the past and i don’t want to take that chance again


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 24, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> I have a couple of humboldt poundcakes that I got for free that I’ve been vegging alongside others and to tell the truth I’m scared to flower them out from fear of it being trash. I’ve had bad luck with shit genetics in the past and i don’t want to take that chance again


I can only speak for myself but I've run a decent amount of HSC and liked my stuff, including stuff I got as hembra freebies. Garlic Budder and Blueberry Muffin were both strains I got as throw-ins for purchases of other seeds off Hembra, and Garlic Budder was probably my best strain last summer, very stony indica and everyone who tried it loved it. I even gave a cut of it to my local hydro guy and it was a great performer for him too.

Wedding cake and its crosses are always going to run some risk of herming (there's an overgrow thread of someone running a pack of them straight from Seed Junky, purchased from platinum, and the females all hermed, the site is down right now but this is the link: https://overgrow.com/t/seed-junky-genetics-wedding-cake-grow-show-will-it-herm/64037/), but I'm running two blueberry cupcakes right now (Blueberry Muffin x Wedding cake) and I'm just going to watch them closely and see how they go. They're S1s of the clone used for the grow-off competition a year ago.


----------



## itslegalnow (Jan 26, 2022)

ShotoMain said:


> For future buyers, I put my order on chitownseeds, there is free shipping on orders over 80, but you have to select it, it automatically defaults to 10$ shipping, and under it is where you select free shipping. In a rush I didn't read it, and could've saved on shipping. Has anyone grown Dream Queen (Feminized) from them? How was your experience, is there anything to look out for, I'll be mainlining it for 16-32 colas outdoors in ground, in zone 7a/b. Also how does their dream queen compare to their Apple Blossom? Dream Queen is my absolute favorite strain, it's a creeper euphoric sativa high, with light pain relief. This is my second grow ever, thanks for any advice


Yup, my wife paid shipping too for a Christmas gift to me. I was curious about it so i bought some bbm regs from chitown and sure enough they have it defaulted to paid shipping. Toggle it to free friends. I paid 81.00 bucks for 20 regs of bbm. That’s the best deal i see currently. I’m happy with them. I think this is my third order.


----------



## itslegalnow (Jan 26, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Hey folks! Here's the sister plant to @PopAndSonGrows Mountaintop Mint as well as my first of many Hella Jellies. The nose on mine is a sweet, almost creamy, skunk with subtle minty-menthol notes, very difficult to describe. Almost as if a freshly showered skunk had just run through a mint field but with nuances. Think inhaling mint through an unlit menthol cigarette.
> I also included the current Hella Jelly, done now, and some past ones from last year
> 
> View attachment 5060632
> ...


These are excellent flowers. I really like the structure of the mountain mints you got here. Same for these stupid fruits. Nice rock clusters. Looks easy to trim up as an extra bonus. You’re very skilled. How did the smoke on stupid fruits and hella jelly turn out?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 26, 2022)

itslegalnow said:


> These are excellent flowers. I really like the structure of the mountain mints you got here. Same for these stupid fruits. Nice rock clusters. Looks easy to trim up as an extra bonus. You’re very skilled. How did the smoke on stupid fruits and hella jelly turn out?


He gave me a sample of his Jelly, and honestly it smells just like Purple Punch, it has a nice berry aroma, smokes really nicely too.


----------



## SBBCal (Jan 26, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> He gave me a sample of his Jelly, and honestly it smells just like Purple Punch, it has a nice berry aroma, smokes really nicely too.


The pop/trim makes for excellent oils/infusions. Just found a couple jars of trim I forgot about.. more pills


----------



## itslegalnow (Jan 26, 2022)

Decided i’d join the club. The seeds just got here!


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 26, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> The pop/trim makes for excellent oils/infusions. Just found a couple jars of trim I forgot about.. more pills


We've washed a decent amount of it for bubble hash, then freeze-dried the hash (just on parchment in a freezer) and pressed it for rosin and it's an absolutely lovely sativa smoke.

This was some of the hash from earlier this year, still in the process of freeze drying. The rosin from it is a light tan color.





itslegalnow said:


> Decided i’d join the club. The seeds just got here!


Playing the hits! The smell is something else; there's a reason they have so many BBM crosses.


----------



## itslegalnow (Jan 26, 2022)

I bought an 8th of bbm a year or so ago and it was perfect for me. I don’t like super strong thc stuff anymore. Felt bbm was perfect for me. Also the smell was excellent! Looking forward to growing it.


----------



## SBBCal (Jan 26, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> We've washed a decent amount of it for bubble hash, then freeze-dried the hash (just on parchment in a freezer) and pressed it for rosin and it's an absolutely lovely sativa smoke.
> 
> This was some of the hash from earlier this year, still in the process of freeze drying. The rosin from it is a light tan color.
> 
> ...


I can smell that from here! Looks good, what press do you use? I've been wanting to try but those damn things are $. Worth it?


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 27, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> I can smell that from here! Looks good, what press do you use? I've been wanting to try but those damn things are $. Worth it?


So, the plates I use are the press club's 3"x5" plates. I generally don't spend a lot of money but occasionally I will splurge and I got them as a treat to myself. My thoughts on them:

They're well-made plates, and the kit is reasonably priced compared to something like low temp. But they are definitely not cheap.
They also won't come with the actual press portion, so you'd need something like an H-frame shop press with an appropriately strong hydraulic jack. If you can get a shop press locally it's usually cheap, shipping one can be expensive because of weight.
3"x5" = 15 square inches, so as long as it's >8 ton you should be able to comfortable press flower, but less is necessary for pressing hash. 

The controller can be a little weird to get used to for setting the temperature, but it's not terribly complicated.
Their rosin bags are really nice, they release a small amount at the beginning of each month as 3 bags for $1 of the micron size of your choice. If you're an infrequent presser, it seems nice. 
However, they give rewards points for purchases and if you actually shell out for plates you'll have more than enough to get bags for free.

I will say making hash has merits on its own, and is far cheaper. If I could not afford plates I would just make hash. Rosin is really a great thing to be able to make, but well-made hash is a treat in and of itself. I just make ice water hash with bags from my local hydro store, they're athena branded, they're the kind that just has mesh in the bottom as opposed to the entire bag being mesh. If the price is too dear for a rosin press, which is totally reasonable, fresh-frozen cannabis hash can be a nice stand-in. Working with dried material has better yield but the quality is not as nice.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 27, 2022)

Mail came today. Cant wait to run Humboldt dream.
Also props to Chitownseeds for the ethos big d energy freebies


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 29, 2022)

SwampYankee said:


> Mail came today. Cant wait to run Humboldt dream.
> Also props to Chitownseeds for the ethos big d energy freebies View attachment 5075659


They have BDE at a dispensary near me....the dispo itself grows tons of ethos strains....but theyre not good at growing most of them lol.....that being said, BDE was 1 of their better strains.


----------



## SBBCal (Jan 29, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> So, the plates I use are the press club's 3"x5" plates. I generally don't spend a lot of money but occasionally I will splurge and I got them as a treat to myself. My thoughts on them:
> 
> They're well-made plates, and the kit is reasonably priced compared to something like low temp. But they are definitely not cheap.
> They also won't come with the actual press portion, so you'd need something like an H-frame shop press with an appropriately strong hydraulic jack. If you can get a shop press locally it's usually cheap, shipping one can be expensive because of weight.
> ...


Really appreciate all the info. I've done the bubble bags before with ice, yet to try dry ice. Those plates don't seem that bad of a deal, def going to do more research now. Thanks again I'll keep you posted when I get my hands on some.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 30, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Ordered from DCseedexchange: pineapple upside down cake regs (20 seeds in a pack).
> I was sent a pack of fems.
> Emailed a short, polite alert to customer service, and I am a satisfied customer.
> 
> ...



There's a footer at the bottom of the page that will take you to your points



If you go to the account page you can get to your rewards there, but you don't collect rewards unless you have an account.



Hope that helps.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 30, 2022)

Last update on the Race to the Mountaintop challenge between @PopAndSonGrows and myself.

First off, these seeds were gifted to me by aliencat420. The seeds were given to him by Nat. There's no question about this. What there is a question about is what exactly we were running.
Both Popandsongrows and my plants were nearly identical in phenotypes. His description of terp profile fits mine closely. Having said that, there are anomalies then and now that present questions.
The first being this freakish fan leaf from popandson:



The second being the second Mountaintop Mint bean I popped:



And HSC's response:


Having said that, here is the haul on our friendly competition, details can be found here in jonnynobdy's post:


I walked away with roughly 106 grams after a two week dry. I'd already smoked 7 grams by the time I did the actual weigh but didn't add that to compensate for any residual water weight.



PopansSonGrows total dry weight was 79 gms. We both pulled at 70 days but I feel mine could have gone another 10 days easily. I'd say 75-80 days is the sweet spot for this one.



The nose on mine is rubber/burnt rubber with hints of sweet skunk. Definitely no mint whatsoever but there is a "grassy" freshness to the inhale.
The profile is almost identical to the Freakshow I ran earlier last year but..

It's better. Like way better. It's difficult to describe. There's a lot going on here. The more it cures, the more of a profile becomes present. I'm starting to get faint hints of berry-ness on mine but it's mostly a cool burnt-rubber.

Bonus Hella Jelly:




People can say what they want about HSC but I will definitely be running their gear regularly. I like the company and what they represent and so far their stuff has been pretty on point except the MTM and let me tell you, I'm not complaining.



edit: added HSC response to anomaly


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Last update on the Race to the Mountaintop challenge between @PopAndSonGrows and myself.
> 
> First off, these seeds were gifted to me by aliencat420. The seeds were given to him by Nat. There's no question about this. What there is a question about is what exactly we were running.
> Both Popandsongrows and my plants were nearly identical in phenotypes. His description of terp profile fits mine closely. Having said that, there are anomalies then and now that present questions.
> ...


Thanks for the follow up


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Last update on the Race to the Mountaintop challenge between @PopAndSonGrows and myself.
> 
> First off, these seeds were gifted to me by aliencat420. The seeds were given to him by Nat. There's no question about this. What there is a question about is what exactly we were running.
> Both Popandsongrows and my plants were nearly identical in phenotypes. His description of terp profile fits mine closely. Having said that, there are anomalies then and now that present questions.
> ...


That's really cool! It's only the second time I've seen this, but someone else on Instagram had a mountaintop mint pheno with freakshow-style leaf serration. I guess you got another!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 30, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> That's really cool! It's only the second time I've seen this, but someone else on Instagram had a mountaintop mint pheno with freakshow-style leaf serration. I guess you got another!


Hmm... Seems like some freak show pollen snuck in...


----------



## Milky Weed (Jan 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Last update on the Race to the Mountaintop challenge between @PopAndSonGrows and myself.
> 
> First off, these seeds were gifted to me by aliencat420. The seeds were given to him by Nat. There's no question about this. What there is a question about is what exactly we were running.
> Both Popandsongrows and my plants were nearly identical in phenotypes. His description of terp profile fits mine closely. Having said that, there are anomalies then and now that present questions.
> ...


Thanks great read.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 30, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Last update on the Race to the Mountaintop challenge between @PopAndSonGrows and myself.
> 
> First off, these seeds were gifted to me by aliencat420. The seeds were given to him by Nat. There's no question about this. What there is a question about is what exactly we were running.
> Both Popandsongrows and my plants were nearly identical in phenotypes. His description of terp profile fits mine closely. Having said that, there are anomalies then and now that present questions.
> ...


Nice write-up mein.

I gotta say, your MTM is waaaaaay more fragrant than mine. I broke up a couple bowls worth of urs, went and did some stuff and i could easily smell it across the house. Mine isn't so loud.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jan 30, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hmm... Seems like some freak show pollen snuck in...


What's funny is that trait is not easily heritable; people have tried doing open pollination for f2s on supafreak and the male offspring had the leaves but none of the females did. It seems like it's not the easiest thing to pass on on accident.



ShotoMain said:


> For future buyers, I put my order on chitownseeds, there is free shipping on orders over 80, but you have to select it, it automatically defaults to 10$ shipping, and under it is where you select free shipping. In a rush I didn't read it, and could've saved on shipping. Has anyone grown Dream Queen (Feminized) from them? How was your experience, is there anything to look out for, I'll be mainlining it for 16-32 colas outdoors in ground, in zone 7a/b. Also how does their dream queen compare to their Apple Blossom? Dream Queen is my absolute favorite strain, it's a creeper euphoric sativa high, with light pain relief. This is my second grow ever, thanks for any advice


I haven't grown the dream queen, but my apple blossom (sample size of 1) last season was a pretty modern hybrid: balanced high (maybe slight sativa lean, not sedative), fast flowering, chunky bud structure. It sounds like DQ is a yielder and so was mine. Sweet, floral, honeyish smell.


----------



## ChongMaBong (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm going to be doing gorrilla breath on my next run its been in my collection for last 2 years anyone grown this and Any tips on the strain ?
Thanks


----------



## trychrome (Jan 30, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Nice write-up mein.
> 
> I gotta say, your MTM is waaaaaay more fragrant than mine. I broke up a couple bowls worth of urs, went and did some stuff and i could easily smell it across the house. Mine isn't so loud.


Essentially, i'm getting the smell you want and you're getting the density I want. Need to find the sweet spot.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 30, 2022)

ChongMaBong said:


> I'm going to be doing gorrilla breath on my next run its been in my collection for last 2 years anyone grown this and Any tips on the strain ?
> Thanks


Gorilla Breath is a Humboldt Seed Organization strain. Confusing, I know. Humboldt Seed Org is based in Europe and uses "Humboldt/American" genetics, while Humboldt Seed Company is based in Eureka, California and uses Humboldt genetics[without the quotes].

Here's a post on the Gorilla Breath from HSO. Good luck and happy growing


----------



## ChongMaBong (Jan 31, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Gorilla Breath is a Humboldt Seed Organization strain. Confusing, I know. Humboldt Seed Org is based in Europe and uses "Humboldt/American" genetics, while Humboldt Seed Company is based in Eureka, California and uses Humboldt genetics[without the quotes].
> 
> Here's a post on the Gorilla Breath from HSO. Good luck and happy growing


Thanks trychrome appreciated thanks.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 1, 2022)

Someone is plying me with HSC gear. I'll really be going to town with my Blukakke now that I have the VF beans to eff with. I'm popping a Poddy Mouth tonight and the wife likes her "rare" Jelly Rancher shirt. The Poddy Mouth and Pistachio are from the man himself so we'll see how many freaks I get this time.
And thanks to aliencat420 for making it happen
I am excite!


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 4, 2022)

Just popped 7 different HSC strains, they were the fastest seeds I've ever had germinate. Literally 24 hours after "soaking" them, all had popped taproots. Looking forward to seeing how this years run turns out. I know it's a little early, but, I didn't want to put "seedlings" outside this year, I want Plants headed for my boxes in the Swamp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian_Growing (Feb 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Blue dream is a beast and so are her offspring so I think you'll love those packs. Best of luck.


Blue Dream CBD is also a beautiful monster of a plant.


----------



## GlassJoe (Feb 4, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Just popped 7 different HSC strains, they were the fastest seeds I've ever had germinate. Literally 24 hours after "soaking" them, all had popped taproots. Looking forward to seeing how this years run turns out. I know it's a little early, but, I didn't want to put "seedlings" outside this year, I want Plants headed for my boxes in the Swamp!!!!!!!!!!


Damn, that's some variety! I've had my plants outdoors for around 14 days now. I'm doing a spring flower, starting them outdoors at the end of January gives them enough time to finish within a week or so of the solstice (12/12), so the light cycle will permit flowering. We don't really have to worry about strong wind, hard rain, or frost.

I started 14 earlier, gave 2 to a neighbor, and 2 died (my own mishandling, overwatered them young). They were re-started but were not fast enough to plant so they'll go until summer (a raspberry parfait and a pistachio).

The other 10 are in the ground. 2 Hi-biscus, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 vanilla creme pie, 1 pistachio, and 1 raspberry parfait.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 4, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Damn, that's some variety! I've had my plants outdoors for around 14 days now. I'm doing a spring flower, starting them outdoors at the end of January gives them enough time to finish within a week or so of the solstice (12/12), so the light cycle will permit flowering. We don't really have to worry about strong wind, hard rain, or frost.
> 
> I started 14 earlier, gave 2 to a neighbor, and 2 died (my own mishandling, overwatered them young). They were re-started but were not fast enough to plant so they'll go until summer (a raspberry parfait and a pistachio).
> 
> The other 10 are in the ground. 2 Hi-biscus, 2 blueberry cupcake, 2 lemongrass, 2 vanilla creme pie, 1 pistachio, and 1 raspberry parfait. View attachment 5080117View attachment 5080119


NICE!!!!!!! I REALLY wish I could throw some in my boxes in the "Swamp" but we just got 12" of snow, so guess that's out of the question, LOL
Really looking forward to this season, hopefully the weather is better than last year for us, it was downright miserable, way too wet, hell, I only had the cars out of the garage 3 times in July because it pretty much rained the whole month.
Looks like your going to have a good "crop" come in before mine even hit the boxes, LOL
Good luck with your grow, and enjoy some tasty smoke GlassJoe!!!!!!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2022)

I just picked up Vanilla Frosting and Hella Jelly from Kaprikorn. I'll post some pics and report as they progress.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 6, 2022)

Jelly Rancher comin' thru with the Red Vines terpenes. So amazing.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 7, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5081300
> Jelly Rancher comin' thru with the Red Vines terpenes. So amazing.


Looks resinous and healthy, but a bit leafy. We were forced away from hand trimming so maybe these leafy strains won't matter as much in a trim machine. In a previous post I think you stated "jelly rancher/Hella Jelly." Maybe I misunderstood or read. Are they the same strain with different names? Thx


----------



## GlassJoe (Feb 7, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Looks resinous and healthy, but a bit leafy. We were forced away from hand trimming so maybe these leafy strains won't matter as much in a trim machine. In a previous post I think you stated "jelly rancher/Hella Jelly." Maybe I misunderstood or read. Are they the same strain with different names? Thx


Jelly rancher was the strain name when it was released, but it got the same treatment as Gorilla Glue and was renamed Hella Jelly to avoid trademark infringement disputes with the Jolly Rancher candy brand.


----------



## densefoggyforest (Feb 8, 2022)

Well, their Lemon Kush was a lie, just smells like mint and pine. no lemon or citrus smell whatsoever :/


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 8, 2022)

I tried to tell you guys about that one ... false advertisement


----------



## MOMedical (Feb 25, 2022)

Here is my blueberry cupcake at harvest. Smell is cotton candy to a tee.


----------



## trychrome (Feb 25, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Here is my blueberry cupcake at harvest. Smell is cotton candy to a tee.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091824
> ...



Very nice work! How many days did it go?


----------



## MOMedical (Feb 25, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Very nice work! How many days did it go?


58 flower days.


----------



## Landotter (Mar 2, 2022)

Ganjihad said:


> I would suggest staying far away from their mango trees strain.
> 
> It had no mango or fruity terps, and most definitely was not tree like. Bland, terpless, low thc/non potent/weak strain.





PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5081300
> Jelly Rancher comin' thru with the Red Vines terpenes. So amazing.


just ran a couple of Jelly Ranchers, had 1 look like yours and another like this, yield was unimpressive


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 2, 2022)

Landotter said:


> just ran a couple of Jelly Ranchers, had 1 look like yours and another like this, yield was unimpressive
> View attachment 5094855


Yield might have been unimpressive but that flower ain't!! LOL yeah this is definitely one to grow for taste/flavor and not for yield. I've had several like that.


----------



## OkieKush (Mar 2, 2022)

After two months of veg, I'm seven days into flower with Hella Jelly (front), Mountaintop Mint (left rear), and a Hindu Kush beast plant (right rear). The Hella Jelly was pretty easy to train like the Blueberry Muffin and Collie Man Kush were in previous grows. The Mountaintop Mint grew kinda wonky but I think I have the canopy pretty even. All three were topped only once. Let's see how the Hella Jelly produces for me.


----------



## Landotter (Mar 4, 2022)

Lookin good, the Jelly can finish in ~45 to +60 days in my experience, let us know what ya think of the results


----------



## OkieKush (Mar 4, 2022)

Landotter said:


> Lookin good, the Jelly can finish in ~45 to +60 days in my experience, let us know what ya think of the results


Thanks. I believe the Hindu Kush will also finish early. I hope I can chop the Hindu Kush and Hella Jelly at the same time and put them in the 2x4 tent to dry. The Mountaintop Mint will be hanging out for much longer in the flower tent from what I've read. I will provide updates as the Hella Jelly progresses in flower.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 8, 2022)

This is my Jelly rancher (now Hella Jelly) from last summer's outdoor grow, picture taken today. I harvested mid-late September. The smoke is pretty pleasant, very uplifting "sativa" high as advertised.


The tallest one pictured below is the apple blossom, and the other three are Jelly rancher.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 8, 2022)

Collie Man Kush - 33 days 11/13 - 3-gallon soil - GH Floranova




HSC Raspberry Ice Cream tester from Aliencat same stats as CMK





edit- added photos


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 9, 2022)

My outdoor spring grow is going nicely so far; I took pictures of one of my lemongrass which is the furthest along, and it looks dank! Harvest planned for the end of the month. Plants got 1-2 weeks in January.

The lemongrass were hembra freebies that I swapped some seeds for, they say 50 days on the website/catalog, which would be around this weekend, but I'll probably give it at least another week to account for the transition from veg and because I like to let my stuff get as ripe as possible. Regardless of what the actual day count is it's a fast strain.



The little hairs in the picture are fiber from sycamore seeds; hard to do anything about them outdoors.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 9, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> My outdoor spring grow is going nicely so far; I took pictures of one of my lemongrass which is the furthest along, and it looks dank! Harvest planned for the end of the month. Plants got 1-2 weeks in January.
> 
> The lemongrass were hembra freebies that I swapped some seeds for, they say 50 days on the website/catalog, which would be around this weekend, but I'll probably give it at least another week to account for the transition from veg and because I like to let my stuff get as ripe as possible. Regardless of what the actual day count is it's a fast strain.
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 9, 2022)

u guys have some talent outdoors


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's another one that's been a winner in the outdoor grow so far: Blueberry cupcake! 





These plants are smaller than I would usually grow them for an outdoor setup but I'm mostly growing them to plan for the summer so that's just fine, and Blueberry Cupcake has definitely made the cut.


----------



## trychrome (Mar 12, 2022)

Damn, that's _*REALLY *_nice! I haven't seen a BbCc that hasn't yet. Looks sturdy or is that an illusion?


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 12, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Damn, that's _*REALLY *_nice! I haven't seen a BbCc that hasn't yet. Looks sturdy or is that an illusion?


Overall it's pretty sturdy; I put up tomato cages on some of them early in when the weather was windy for a bit but it may have been okay without. Nice terpenes, not exactly the same as blueberry muffin but you can tell it's related.

I can see why they outcross blueberry muffin so much; it's a decently fast strain with pleasant terpenes and since it's a late filial generation it lends some stability to the offspring.

I grew two and the second one isn't quite so frosty, but it was a bit stunted by being in a container/soil that didn't allow for adequate drainage. It has rebounded and looks decent but I would attribute its issues to my own mishandling. 


It's the smallest one in the foreground of the shot. There are at the very least some nice phenotypes to be had in there.


----------



## Krit (Mar 15, 2022)

Just popped these two strains, both had 1 extra seed in the pack.
Anyone ever ran strawberry cheesecake?


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

Krit said:


> Just popped these two strains, both had 1 extra seed in the pack.
> Anyone ever ran strawberry cheesecake?




I'm dying to know about the All Gas OG? I've tried growing several HSC cultivars or have pack still working in grows and I've got the Big foot Glue still needing to run and excited to do so. I was hoping it may have SOME of that gas like the OG your growing.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Overall it's pretty sturdy; I put up tomato cages on some of them early in when the weather was windy for a bit but it may have been okay without. Nice terpenes, not exactly the same as blueberry muffin but you can tell it's related.
> 
> I can see why they outcross blueberry muffin so much; it's a decently fast strain with pleasant terpenes and since it's a late filial generation it lends some stability to the offspring.
> 
> ...


My BBM both smashed nicely however slight difference between the two yet very much alike. I thought it was easy to feed , LST, spread but I would like the stem to have a bit more bulk girth to it but it does trellis nicely especially working the stretching phase just pointem all up as it vines it's way down. Growing your stalk up and topping early using only 3 or 4 mains and weave it all.


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 15, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I'm dying to know about the All Gas OG? I've tried growing several HSC cultivars or have pack still working in grows and I've got the Big foot Glue still needing to run and excited to do so. I was hoping it may have SOME of that gas like the OG your growing.


I'm running Notorius THC, Lemongrass, Humboldt dream, Squirt, Blueberry Muffin, Bigfoot Glue right now. My favorite looking plant is the Squirt by far, it is truly going to be a beast. Bigfoot glue, eh. All seeds popped within 24 hours, but the Bigfoot Glue stalled for a couple weeks, and the Humboldt Dream died (entirely my fault) Bigfoot Glue was probably my fault also, but it recovered and is growing. The Squirt is just a super looking plant, most of the side branches are as tall as the top, like I said it's going to be a beast of a plant. All in all, am very happy with all that I've purchased. 
Just be careful with the BG, it's a bit finicky, in my case, unlike all the others. Notorious and Lemongrass are the largest of the bunch, with the HD replacements catching up quickly. I'm just partial to the way the Squirt is growing, when she hits the box in the "swamp" when the weather breaks, it's gonna love it, and so will I, LOL


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I'm running Notorius THC, Lemongrass, Humboldt dream, Squirt, Blueberry Muffin, Bigfoot Glue right now. My favorite looking plant is the Squirt by far, it is truly going to be a beast. Bigfoot glue, eh. All seeds popped within 24 hours, but the Bigfoot Glue stalled for a couple weeks, and the Humboldt Dream died (entirely my fault) Bigfoot Glue was probably my fault also, but it recovered and is growing. The Squirt is just a super looking plant, most of the side branches are as tall as the top, like I said it's going to be a beast of a plant. All in all, am very happy with all that I've purchased.
> Just be careful with the BG, it's a bit finicky, in my case, unlike all the others. Notorious and Lemongrass are the largest of the bunch, with the HD replacements catching up quickly. I'm just partial to the way the Squirt is growing, when she hits the box in the "swamp" when the weather breaks, it's gonna love it, and so will I, LOL


I've seen a squirt in transition from another RIU grower and it looked very slow and stacked like a Neville Haze almost but he loved the scent or terpnes it was producing. Not sure how many phenos are available by that line. How's the wedding cake n blueberry muffins that Hendricks farms did with them ?blueberry cupcake


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 15, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I've seen a squirt in transition from another RIU grower and it looked very slow and stacked like a Neville Haze almost but he loved the scent or terpnes it was producing. Not sure how many phenos are available by that line. How's the wedding cake n blueberry muffins that Hendricks farms did with them ?blueberry cupcake


I haven't done that strain yet. I will say that the Squirt seemed a bit "slow" when compared to Notorious or Lemongrass, but, it is kicking it and filling out nicely.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

The pictures could be in the beginning of this thread. I think a son and father were in a growoff between them


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I haven't done that strain yet. I will say that the Squirt seemed a bit "slow" when compared to Notorious or Lemongrass, but, it is kicking it and filling out nicely.



I'm ready to do PPD again, that first round was a shitty effort that got thrown in last minute but you couldn't pull me away I was that intrigued.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 15, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I've seen a squirt in transition from another RIU grower and it looked very slow and stacked like a Neville Haze almost but he loved the scent or terpnes it was producing. Not sure how many phenos are available by that line. How's the wedding cake n blueberry muffins that Hendricks farms did with them ?blueberry cupcake


Blueberry Cupcake is the one I just posted pictures of; I think it's a winner, but I won't know for a while. I'll be harvesting in about a week and a half.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Blueberry Cupcake is the one I just posted pictures of; I think it's a winner, but I won't know for a while. I'll be harvesting in about a week and a half.



In this same thread? I'm interested in seeing what you got


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 15, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> In this same thread? I'm interested in seeing what you got


Here's a link to the comment further up the thread with the pictures, I think you had seen them because you replied to it but might have thought it was Blueberry Muffin and not Blueberry Cupcake. 






Humboldt Seed Company (HSC) Thread


Very nice work! How many days did it go? 58 flower days.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 15, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Overall it's pretty sturdy; I put up tomato cages on some of them early in when the weather was windy for a bit but it may have been okay without. Nice terpenes, not exactly the same as blueberry muffin but you can tell it's related.
> 
> I can see why they outcross blueberry muffin so much; it's a decently fast strain with pleasant terpenes and since it's a late filial generation it lends some stability to the offspring.
> 
> ...


He's not growing pot he's built a theropy lounge! All looks beautiful man, the colors all mixing and looking at the 2 post above yours outdoor smoke it just another level! Totally different looking phenos from same seeds I've got indoor growing. I love this thing we've all fought for me personally since 94 and I always said one day now if my state gov would make it ok for me to grow.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 16, 2022)

Got a HSC Fire OG getting there. Prob 3 or so weeks to go. Is a lot stretchier than the HSC OG Kush. Topped once and made two apical colas with a bush of golf ball buds underneath. The regular OG was much more viney with bendable stems. Fire OG has much stronger stems. Haven't had to stake at all. Smells great - hoping it comes through in the smoke.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 17, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Got a HSC Fire OG getting there. Prob 3 or so weeks to go. Is a lot stretchier than the HSC OG Kush. Topped once and made two apical colas with a bush of golf ball buds underneath. The regular OG was much more viney with bendable stems. Fire OG has much stronger stems. Haven't had to stake at all. Smells great - hoping it comes through in the smoke.



Great to know that, seems that several companies are working these fire line's because I see crossed with several different phenos like fire #18 so on. Not sure of relation or who's sharing cuts if any common bonds but I know one thing (Rant time) I just cleared 3 of my 5 currently in flower and they were HUGE bushy strong stem, grown beautifully unfortunately a pack of Blacklight Fantasy which is Mendocino Purp x Purple Unicorn F3's from Brohdi, weeellllll out of 9 runs. Only had 1 male pop up until now, best run I had going that I have worked with, everything running on auto that smooth until now.
I was 7 days in flower getting trellis ready when oh shit!


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Mar 17, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> Great to know that, seems that several companies are working these fire line's because I see crossed with several different phenos like fire #18 so on. Not sure of relation or who's sharing cuts if any common bonds but I know one thing (Rant time) I just cleared 3 of my 5 currently in flower and they were HUGE bushy strong stem, grown beautifully unfortunately a pack of Blacklight Fantasy which is Mendocino Purp x Purple Unicorn F3's from Brohdi, weeellllll out of 9 runs. Only had 1 male pop up until now, best run I had going that I have worked with, everything running on auto that smooth until now.
> I was 7 days in flower getting trellis ready when oh shit!



This was the 1st time didn't even have any stem streaking purples from uptake problems. All that time trying to baby them and do right ! Now I'm forced to source me a bag until the 2 remaining plants flower out praying no contamination occurred.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 17, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Got a HSC Fire OG getting there. Prob 3 or so weeks to go. Is a lot stretchier than the HSC OG Kush. Topped once and made two apical colas with a bush of golf ball buds underneath. The regular OG was much more viney with bendable stems. Fire OG has much stronger stems. Haven't had to stake at all. Smells great - hoping it comes through in the smoke.


I think you're talking about Humboldt Seed Organization, which is from Spain (see picture) and a brand of Pot Sistemak (other brands of theirs are Dinafem and La Mota). HSC is the one from Humboldt and they don't have a fire OG on the market.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 17, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I think you're talking about Humboldt Seed Organization, which is from Spain (see picture) and a brand of Pot Sistemak (other brands of theirs are Dinafem and La Mota). HSC is the one from Humboldt and they don't have a fire OG on the market.
> 
> View attachment 5103379











EMERALD FIRE OG - Humboldt Seed Company


EMERALD FIRE OG LEGENDARY STRAIN BALANCED INDICA AND SATIVA | RELAXING AND UPLIFTING | LARGE DENSE NUGS COVERED IN RED HAIRS | THC 23-28% CBD .04% | F4 EARTHY | PUNGENT




humboldtseedcompany.com


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 17, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> EMERALD FIRE OG - Humboldt Seed Company
> 
> 
> EMERALD FIRE OG LEGENDARY STRAIN BALANCED INDICA AND SATIVA | RELAXING AND UPLIFTING | LARGE DENSE NUGS COVERED IN RED HAIRS | THC 23-28% CBD .04% | F4 EARTHY | PUNGENT
> ...


My mistake, totally forgot they had one and it happens decently often that folks confuse the two. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 17, 2022)

Blueberry Muffin....still vegging, but confirmed female....tallest plant ive got (out of 7 total strains and plants)....this thing started off looking mutant as FUCK though....i let it ride and now it looks like this....hasnt given me any issues....been a breeze to grow, but so have all 7 strains ive got going.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2022)

Im really eyeing up vanilla creme pie, raspberry parfait , and poddy mouth . Want something that is mold and mildrew resistant for damp warm summer outdoors


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 17, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Im really eyeing up vanilla creme pie, raspberry parfait , and poddy mouth . Want something that is mold and mildrew resistant for damp warm summer outdoors


Can't give much advice on the poddy mouth since it's new but I have a couple VCP and a Raspberry parfait going outdoors. They're overfed at the moment but they smell/look nice. 

Raspberry parfait is a smaller plant, still coming along but I'll say it has a piney scent I was not expecting. That's changed a bit as it progressed:






My VCP have a really pleasant smell but I have a hard time describing it, decently frosty but not large buds (which I'd probably pin on the odd circumstances of a less-than-ideal veg cycle and outdoor spring flower based on pics of other people's phenos).

Here's VCP #1:



And VCP #2:


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 17, 2022)

Semi-early Smoke report on Jelly Rancher:

For myself personally, the Jelly smells AMAZING, tastes ok, and the effect is kinda "ehh". Very Purple Punch-y terps, no skunk/fuel/funk backing at all, just a purely pleasant aroma, actually a lil bit of mango-funk if anything. Taste just doesn't come thru as much as the smell, but the smoke is mellow and non-lungbusting. The overall effect is good but not as heavy as I'd like, doesn't seem to stack and tapers off pretty quickly. Great daytime smoke, based on that to be honest. Also great to bust out at a party I'd say.

At least two other people I know grew their own and share the same overall sentiment. Not to bash this strain, the QUICK flower time is real, by all accounts this is a great strain for someone who wants quick, hella good-smelling weed


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 17, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Semi-early Smoke report on Jelly Rancher:
> 
> For myself personally, the Jelly smells AMAZING, tastes ok, and the effect is kinda "ehh". Very Purple Punch-y terps, no skunk/fuel/funk backing at all, just a purely pleasant aroma, actually a lil bit of mango-funk if anything. Taste just doesn't come thru as much as the smell, but the smoke is mellow and non-lungbusting. The overall effect is good but not as heavy as I'd like, doesn't seem to stack and tapers off pretty quickly. Great daytime smoke, based on that to be honest. Also great to bust out at a party I'd say.
> 
> At least two other people I know grew their own and share the same overall sentiment. Not to bash this strain, the QUICK flower time is real, by all accounts this is a great strain for someone who wants quick, hella good-smelling weed


I can echo most of your experience, mine had a kind of blue razz candy smell in flower but after a cure it's a really mellow sweet smell and not quite so fruity.

I will say I've gotten a nice high off mine, but maybe doesn't have the body high a lot of people look for even in modern sativa leaning strain. Always makes me feel talkative and have high-deas.

I'll be running at least one again this summer, we ran through everything pictured below (last summer's JR harvest) in the last year except for half the stainless steel tub, which is still a really pleasant smoke. It was also definitely a fast-flowering strain, too; I chopped in mid-september.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 19, 2022)

Took a look through the loupe and decided today was chop day for Lemongrass #1 and Blueberry Cupcake #1. 

They got about 1 week in January, 4 in February, and a little less than 3 weeks in March, so I'd call it an 8 week flower, outdoors, in soil, ~ Jan 24 - Mar 19. The cupcake has been my favorite one so far and I'll definitely be running it in the summer.


Cupcake #1:

Lemongrass #1


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 19, 2022)

Looks fantastic. Great stacking


----------



## OkieKush (Mar 20, 2022)

Day 25 of flower for the Hella Jelly, Mountaintop Mint, and Hindu Kush. The Hella Jelly is the one in the front. It's doing pretty good but I don't like the long internodes.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 22, 2022)

Got two bluebbery muffin girls at day 62. You can really say that this is a worked line. They finished at the same time, smells exactly same, looks very similar. Cant wait for a smoke test, smell is just incredbile.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 22, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Got two bluebbery muffin girls at day 62. You can really say that this is a worked line. They finished at the same time, smells exactly same, looks very similar. Cant wait for a smoke test, smell is just incredbile.
> View attachment 5106064


Truly impressive! It looks like you've got your setup really dialed in!


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 22, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Got two bluebbery muffin girls at day 62. You can really say that this is a worked line. They finished at the same time, smells exactly same, looks very similar. Cant wait for a smoke test, smell is just incredbile.
> View attachment 5106064


I just flipped to 12/12 a few days ago, I have 1 blueberry muffin in there that was my biggest plant in veg, hope mine turns out half as good as yours!


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 22, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Truly impressive! It looks like you've got your setup really dialed in!


Im far away from being perfectly dialed In but thank you very much pal!



Devils34 said:


> I just flipped to 12/12 a few days ago, I have 1 blueberry muffin in there that was my biggest plant in veg, hope mine turns out half as good as yours!


Blueberry muffin really looks like a properly worked line. They are stable as hell so Im gonna be surprise if you didnt end up with something similar tbh. Good luck!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 22, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Got two bluebbery muffin girls at day 62. You can really say that this is a worked line. They finished at the same time, smells exactly same, looks very similar. Cant wait for a smoke test, smell is just incredbile.
> View attachment 5106064


Nice!


----------



## Smorf (Mar 24, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Someone is plying me with HSC gear. I'll really be going to town with my Blukakke now that I have the VF beans to eff with. I'm popping a Poddy Mouth tonight and the wife likes her "rare" Jelly Rancher shirt. The Poddy Mouth and Pistachio are from the man himself so we'll see how many freaks I get this time.
> And thanks to aliencat420 for making it happen
> I am excite!
> 
> View attachment 5078512View attachment 5078513


How is the Poddy Mouth doing? Seems like one of their most interesting mold resistant strains.


----------



## GlassJoe (Mar 26, 2022)

Second blueberry cupcake came down today, also very happy with this one. It was more stunted as a young plant than the one I had harvested already, so I had concerns, but it turned out nicely given circumstances. The strain has been a treat to grow, all it has to do is smoke and it's great IMO.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 26, 2022)

Final smoke report on my last nug of Mtn Top Mint:

The pheno I got was weird from the start! Beautiful, odd leaves with double-stacked serrations. Flowers were frosty as all hell from the start, smell was very much in line with its name, fresh airy "minty" skunk. As the plant aged the smell deepened. Got quite colorful.

The flowers were "knuckly" and dense, some bottom buds were a little airy but for all intents and purposes, this plant was 100% smokable flower & nothing got binned. Good yield off a plant that got about 8wks veg time. Final flavor after a good cure time, STRAIGHT UP CHEM, burnout terps that I absolutely fucking love. Exhale tastes like the inhale, so ideally. Effect is quite chem too, heady and heavy and just makes me want to fuckin chill. Best effect I've had from the few HSC strains I've tried or grown.

Admittedly these weren't from a retail pack but may have been HSC testers of some sort, but were labeled as Mtn Top Mint and I have no reason to dispute the source.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 26, 2022)

Final smoke report, Jelly Rancher, now Hella Jelly;

These were beans from a retail pack, three ppl grew them under various conditions. ... All three of us report similar results. Semi-dense to slightly airy buds, FANTASTIC aroma, "just ok" flavor and a decent yet short-lived high.

I grew two, one was what i call a "true 45 day pheno" although even pulling it at 51 days, coulda went longer. My goal was "pure cloudy" and this was the point i saw plant #1. Plant #2 went 9 full weeks and are the flowers pictured above. The flower from both plants smelled similar, a sort of "mango jelly bean" with no funk skunk or fuel, just pleasant. My dad's and my friend's were the same way, very similar end terpene profiles honestly.

For me personally as a daily smoker this stuff is quite weak, but I'm not disappointed at all. This is the shit you share with friends, or give to/smoke with someone with a low tolerance. The smell alone will turn heads although it isn't loud so they'll have to know you're breaking it up


----------



## HoeExotic (Apr 1, 2022)

I need to know how the blueberry cupcake tastes and potency. I'm on the fence about buying it and I need someone to push or pull me.


----------



## GlassJoe (Apr 1, 2022)

HoeExotic said:


> I need to know how the blueberry cupcake tastes and potency. I'm on the fence about buying it and I need someone to push or pull me.


My sample size is pretty small but I like it. I grew two in soil flowered outdoors in the spring (pics further up the thread, and they were among the best plants in the grow.

Smell is similar to blueberry muffin (not a bad thing), but a way-too-early sample of stuff that's dried but not cured suggests it's a potent smoke. Pleasant relaxing body feels but not a in a sedative "in-da-couch" way, it's reasonably balanced. The ones I grew feel like a more potent but not quite so extremely terpy version of BBM I've grown in the past.

They're S1s of a competition cut so I would expect some variance, but BBM is relatively stable so they might vary less than the average polyhybrid strain. I said it earlier in the thread but I think there are at least good phenos to be had in there.


----------



## {Icon} (Apr 2, 2022)

Dry Blueberry Muffins i'm currently smoking on very unique smell & taste as some described razzleberry or something down those lines so happy i took clones & i still have a few more seeds to go through also i'm making more seeds of this pheno now & some hybrids, the only down side its very low yield but not a deal breaker for me the high is felt mostly in the head & has a strong euphoric feel


----------



## TurboNico (Apr 4, 2022)

{Icon} said:


> Dry Blueberry Muffins i'm currently smoking on very unique smell & taste as some described razzleberry or something down those lines so happy i took clones & i still have a few more seeds to go through also i'm making more seeds of this pheno now & some hybrids, the only down side its very low yield but not a deal breaker for me the high is felt mostly in the head & has a strong euphoric feel
> View attachment 5112274


Looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## {Icon} (Apr 5, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Looks amazing!! Thanks for sharing!!


thanks


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 7, 2022)

Hella Jelly - 43 days into flower


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 7, 2022)

Blueberry muffin buds. #1 got a more distinct smell and is less dense. This is only difference i can really see. Dry trimmed.

Daytime smoke, taste is already showing on exhale. Deffo worth a run.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Blueberry muffin buds. #1 got a more distinct smell and is less dense. This is only difference i can really see. Dry trimmed.
> 
> Daytime smoke, taste is already showing on exhale. Deffo worth a run.
> View attachment 5114825
> ...


Mines in early flower, cant wait for it to finish!

Also have a Romulan Blueberry by Romulan Genetics thats equally impressive so far. Jilly Bean too!


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 7, 2022)

Turned the lights on after feeding yesterday and my Blueberry Muffin is already turning purple/blue...i dont count days of flower if I had to guess I'd say 14-18 days


----------



## Chapl (Apr 8, 2022)

Blueberry Muffin at 57 days from flip, blueberry muffin terps emanating lightly and beautifully through the house, no air filter needed, will harvest sometime next week, just starting to get a couple amber trichomes and still some glassy trichomes but should be there fully next week


----------



## oodawg (Apr 11, 2022)

Lemmongrass day 43 12/12. She went from being the runt during veg to outstretched the rest ND being the tallest of the 4 in my tent during flower. Extremely greasy and very loud lemonhead candy sent. The rest of the strains have started swelling and she's still looking pretty airy I'm assuming she'll take the longest. Looking forward to the smoke.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 11, 2022)

STRAIN REVIEW
Breeder : HSC
Strain : Emerald Fire OG 
Method Smoked: Joint, bowl

SMELL
Dominant smell of bud : Lemon
Associated smells of bud : Pine 

TASTE

Dominant flavour: Pine 
Associated flavours: Lemon, earthy 

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - 10
- cough factor? : yes/no - No

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - 60/40 head to body 
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) - 8
Use : Daytime/Bedtime - Anytime 
Munchies? : Sometimes 
Effects: Active stone with a nice head buzz at first. Easy come down. Not sleepy at all. Onset actually energizes you a bit like you're more awake but not speedy like some sativas. More calming. 

Other notes : Great tasting with lemony pine terps. Way more pronounced than the normal OG Kush HSC sells. Great structure - strong branches and didn't have to support with stakes at all. This jar won't last long. Keeping this one perpetually. Fav smoke right now.


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 11, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> STRAIN REVIEW
> Breeder : HSC
> Strain : Emerald Fire OG
> Method Smoked: Joint, bowl
> ...


Nice review


----------



## TurboNico (Apr 12, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> STRAIN REVIEW
> Breeder : HSC
> Strain : Emerald Fire OG
> Method Smoked: Joint, bowl
> ...


Thanks for the review I have been looking at their OGs for so long but can't decide between Emerald Fire, Early Girl, OG Kush, or of course the Old Growth sounds fire.
Do you have pics or review of the normal OG Kush?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 12, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Thanks for the review I have been looking at their OGs for so long but can't decide between Emerald Fire, Early Girl, OG Kush, or of course the Old Growth sounds fire.
> Do you have pics or review of the normal OG Kush?


The normal OG grows really vine-like. Great potency, yields less than the Fire OG and has to be staked in late flower. The Fire OG has more concentrated lemon/pine terps than the regular OG Kush and has a lot denser bud. It checks all the boxes. Don't know anything about the others you mentioned. Collie Man Kush also sounds nice.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 12, 2022)

Definitely have to see pics of OG kush ... the real deal has a very distinctive leaf pattern to go along with that viney growth


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 14, 2022)

Hella Jelly trichomes at day 50


----------



## trychrome (Apr 21, 2022)

Collie Man Kush.

This stuff is so loud with burnt rubber skunk it could knock a camel out.
Easily the loudest stuff I've grown and probably held in my hand in the past 30 years. The Larry OG I had was close but nope.

The high is a heady, slightly sedating, chill kind of high that lasts about 3 hours.

Method of consumption: Raw cone, glass spoon

I can't think of anyone that would be disappointed with this except maybe Ron DeSantis

Highly recommend

Bottom right picture is Raspberry Ice Cream tester.


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 21, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Collie Man Kush.
> 
> This stuff is so loud with burnt rubber skunk it could knock a camel out.
> Easily the loudest stuff I've grown and probably held in my hand in the past 30 years. The Larry OG I had was close but nope.
> ...


I agree with what you said about Collie Man Kush. I grew it a while back and the smell was soooo strong. Here's my post from another forum: https://www.thcfarmer.com/threads/does-anyone-have-experience-with-slightly-stoopid-collie-man-kush-from-hsc.122826/


----------



## trychrome (Apr 21, 2022)

OkieKush said:


> I agree with what you said about Collie Man Kush. I grew it a while back and the smell was soooo strong. Here's my post from another forum: https://www.thcfarmer.com/threads/does-anyone-have-experience-with-slightly-stoopid-collie-man-kush-from-hsc.122826/


Very nice! Are you still using the 30 gallon pots?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 21, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Collie Man Kush.
> 
> This stuff is so loud with burnt rubber skunk it could knock a camel out.
> Easily the loudest stuff I've grown and probably held in my hand in the past 30 years. The Larry OG I had was close but nope.
> ...


Ron DeSantis LOL... The Collie Man looks like a Skywalker OG hybrid I ran. Good looking bud.


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 22, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Very nice! Are you still using the 30 gallon pots?


Thanks. Those are 10 gallon pots. I usually do, at the most, a two month veg period so 10 gallons seems to work well.


----------



## OkieKush (Apr 27, 2022)

HSC Mountaintop Mint test bud (day 63 of flower)

Colorful and frosty


----------



## notillnate (Apr 27, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Collie Man Kush.
> 
> This stuff is so loud with burnt rubber skunk it could knock a camel out.
> Easily the loudest stuff I've grown and probably held in my hand in the past 30 years. The Larry OG I had was close but nope.
> ...


Weed looks fire but let’s not get political bro it’s all love


----------



## notillnate (Apr 27, 2022)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> I'm dying to know about the All Gas OG? I've tried growing several HSC cultivars or have pack still working in grows and I've got the Big foot Glue still needing to run and excited to do so. I was hoping it may have SOME of that gas like the OG your growing.


Im running all gas og right now I'll post picks when their getting chopped but they look great definitely some strong smelling herb they don't smell offensive more like shaving cream, piney with lost of earthiness I don't get any lemon or orange terps super greasy and she loves potassium harvesting at the end of the month but I would definitely recommend the strain super easy to grow lots of stretch I did have one plant herm on me so look out for that


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2022)

I see a decent amount of you have ran blueberry muffins.. My friend has a cut and it is fire and smells just like blueberry muffins, think I might take him up on a offer of a cut on this strain.


----------



## OkieKush (May 6, 2022)

Mountaintop Mint - Day 72 of flower

She's doing pretty good. I checked the trichomes last night and they are still mostly clear. The leaf colors are interesting. (my bloom booster LEDs are on in these pictures so the colors are a little skewed)


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 6, 2022)

notillnate said:


> Im running all gas og right now I'll post picks when their getting chopped but they look great definitely some strong smelling herb they don't smell offensive more like shaving cream, piney with lost of earthiness I don't get any lemon or orange terps super greasy and she loves potassium harvesting at the end of the month but I would definitely recommend the strain super easy to grow lots of stretch I did have one plant herm on me so look out for that


From what I've heard and read, the gas is really hard to lock down. My guess is you might get one or two out of the pack that has that gassiness.


----------



## notillnate (May 6, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> From what I've heard and read, the gas is really hard to lock down. My guess is you might get one or two out of the pack that has that gassiness.


yeah I just harvested them yesterday and a couple of them are smelling like sweet kerosine, one of them is just straight gas and the other smells like shaving cream and menthol however they didn't really grow in a typical og shape they had strong stems and didn't need much work definitely had pm resistance and mold resistance because I lost a cookie plant to pm and none of the other strains seemed to get it


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 6, 2022)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## oodawg (May 10, 2022)

Lemongrass at ~75 days. She's taking her sweet time to swell. Or she may not swell much not sure. All pistils turned but not receding or chunking up for the last couple weeks, I think I was late on the last topdress for her. She stretched like mad the first few weeks and i think she was a bit hungrier than the rest. I'll give her 2 more weeks and see what happens. Greasy lemonhead funk.


----------



## drsaltzman (May 12, 2022)

HSC Vanilla Frosting.
Beautiful buds but the terps are not pleasant at all.
Would not run this again.


----------



## oodawg (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> HSC Vanilla Frosting.
> Beautiful buds but the terps are not pleasant at all.
> Would not run this again.
> 
> View attachment 5132286


Buds do look great! How would you describe the terps? The cake like terps are not my favorite and lack the sting tothe nose I am looking for.


----------



## drsaltzman (May 12, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Buds do look great! How would you describe the terps? The cake like terps are not my favorite and lack the sting tothe nose I am looking for.


Cake would be generous.
It's more like a gamey mineral smell. With a little wet bloody gauze thrown in.
Nothing to suggest vanilla, or even sweetness.
Great plant, beautiful buds, just underwhelming terps.
Been giving it away.


----------



## oodawg (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Cake would be generous.
> It's more like a gamey mineral smell. With a little wet bloody gauze thrown in.
> Nothing to suggest vanilla, or even sweetness.
> Great plant, beautiful buds, just underwhelming terps.
> Been giving it away.


That sounds gnarly man. Is it loud or do you gotta get up in there and crack a nug to smell? What's the smoke/buzz like?


----------



## drsaltzman (May 12, 2022)

oodawg said:


> That sounds gnarly man. Is it loud or do you gotta get up in there and crack a nug to smell? What's the smoke/buzz like?


It's loud in the jar.
Smoke is smooth but my cure process is dialed in.
Buzz is middle of the road.
Overall it just doesn't live up to it's appearance, which is it's best attribute.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Cake would be generous.
> It's more like a gamey mineral smell. With a little wet bloody gauze thrown in.
> Nothing to suggest vanilla, or even sweetness.
> Great plant, beautiful buds, just underwhelming terps.
> Been giving it away.


Jeezus christ that sounds horrible


----------



## Dividedsky (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> HSC Vanilla Frosting.
> Beautiful buds but the terps are not pleasant at all.
> Would not run this again.
> 
> View attachment 5132286


This is a bummer to know, someone else on here ran this strain and got some fucking epic looking bud, I'm talking straight fire but sadly they said they hermd up. Thanks for posting as I was on the fence and thinking of risking it and grabbing a pack of vanilla frosting but will hold off now. I have a pack of blueberry muffins that just came in.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Cake would be generous.
> It's more like a gamey mineral smell. With a little wet bloody gauze thrown in.
> Nothing to suggest vanilla, or even sweetness.
> Great plant, beautiful buds, just underwhelming terps.
> Been giving it away.


Well that sounds fucking gross, damn know there some rancid terps out there but most are nasty in a good way, this just straight up sounds like it smells unpleasant, sucks cause your buds look great dude


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Cake would be generous.
> It's more like a gamey mineral smell. With a little wet bloody gauze thrown in.
> Nothing to suggest vanilla, or even sweetness.
> Great plant, beautiful buds, just underwhelming terps.
> Been giving it away.


Sounds like it should go to the hash bag in the freezer lol. How many seeds have you ran?


----------



## drsaltzman (May 12, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Sounds like it should go to the hash bag in the freezer lol. How many seeds have you ran?


Two plants.
Both the same result.


----------



## drsaltzman (May 12, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Well that sounds fucking gross, *damn know there some rancid terps out there but most are nasty in a good wa*y, this just straight up sounds like it smells unpleasant, sucks cause your buds look great dude


Exactly.
Rancid is a good word.
Definitely not dank.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 12, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> Exactly.
> Rancid is a good word.
> Definitely not dank.


Thanks again for posting this because I almost pulled the trigger on a pack after seeing ozwizzle run of of vanilla frosting on page 10 on here, his plants were amazing looking and had some beautiful phenos but he also gave me a heads up about a few things with that strain so definitely not going to pick that one up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 13, 2022)

I've heard the "the buzz wasn't the best" about several of their strains. The pineapple upside down and blueberry muffin ones if I remember correctly. 

Probably would have grabbed the muffins by now if not for that. But thats a subjective topic though.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've heard the "the buzz wasn't the best" about several of their strains. The pineapple upside down and blueberry muffin ones if I remember correctly.
> 
> Probably would have grabbed the muffins by now if not for that. But thats a subjective topic though.


I'm gona agree with this but as of now, I'm gona say only with the "fruity" strains, because Collie Man Kush legit packed a wallop. Mtn Top Mint was also a good high, not as fleeting as Jelly Rancher, but not a heavy hitter like Collie.


----------



## Krit (May 13, 2022)

Got a few Strawberry cheesecake going outside. 
They say moderate variations of pheno on the pack, out of the 3 I popped, 1 looks very sativa, the other very indica and the last looks hybrid. We will see what happens.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2022)

Krit said:


> Got a few Strawberry cheesecake going outside.
> They say moderate variations of pheno on the pack, out of the 3 I popped, 1 looks very sativa, the other very indica and the last looks hybrid. We will see what happens.View attachment 5132841View attachment 5132842


I bet the flowers are going to smell FABULOUS


----------



## Krit (May 13, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> I bet the flowers are going to smell FABULOUS


Hopefully no wet bandage smell. LOL


----------



## Gameofdeath (May 14, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've heard the "the buzz wasn't the best" about several of their strains. The pineapple upside down and blueberry muffin ones if I remember correctly.
> 
> Probably would have grabbed the muffins by now if not for that. But thats a subjective topic though.


Pineapple upside was low yielding. Interesting smell. It's not straight up Pineapple but unique. High was clear headed. Nothing remarkable. Very tasty in a joint. All the way to the end.

Also had Hella Jelly and Poundcake. Blueberry Muffin, Lemon Grass and Purple Panty Dropper coming soon...


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 14, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've heard the "the buzz wasn't the best" about several of their strains. The pineapple upside down and blueberry muffin ones if I remember correctly.
> 
> Probably would have grabbed the muffins by now if not for that. But thats a subjective topic though.


It's all subjective and a matter of where they got it/who grew it.

I've had Blueberry Muffin 3 times, twice from a dispensary and once on black market....2 out of 3 times the buzz was below average but 1 time it was great....so I feel like it's pheno-dependent and grower-dependent....all 3 times it tasted great though....it's my 1st time growing it, I've got 19 more seeds of it to hunt through but the purple pheno I've got from the first seed looks like it's gonna be awesome and smells amazing


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 14, 2022)

Also it's my first time running their gear and Blueberry Muffin has been an absolute breeze to grow....I had unfortunately bad temp swings and it didn't get phased...the hardest part of growing it is waiting and not picking too early....it smells so damn good, and the pinkish-purple nugs make it look really interesting


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 14, 2022)




----------



## We Toke Chronic (May 15, 2022)

drsaltzman said:


> HSC Vanilla Frosting.
> Beautiful buds but the terps are not pleasant at all.
> Would not run this again.
> 
> View attachment 5132286


crazy! I grew out a clone of Vanilla Frosting and it had some of the best unique terps I’ve ever had! And 4% terpenes but I didn’t grow it from seed..


----------



## Special Kdog (May 25, 2022)

Any reports on the Lemongrass smoke? 
I have 3 Magic Melons popped. Just got my Lemongrass seeds in the mail today. I may do one outdoor and one indoor. I was just curious on what I might be getting into


----------



## GlassJoe (May 25, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> Any reports on the Lemongrass smoke?
> I have 3 Magic Melons popped. Just got my Lemongrass seeds in the mail today. I may do one outdoor and one indoor. I was just curious on what I might be getting into


I grew a lemongrass outdoors in the spring (further back in the thread), and I'm running another outdoors this summer. It's a nice plant, squat, chunky nugs that stack, good potency, mine came out with a bit of lemon and a lot of that buttery smell which makes sense since it's a gelato cross, so I think I got a cookie leaner. Pardon the sycamore fibers.




And a couple years ago I grew some Magic Melon that I liked a lot too. It was a goofy sativa smoke I liked a lot; the nugs were not huge but were very dense, like golf balls or sequoia pinecones.


----------



## Special Kdog (May 27, 2022)

That magic melon looks kinda like how my Stoopid fruits did. It was not a big plant indoors but put out some chunks of bud that was so easy to trim. Size may have been cause I had it under some weak lights There are some pictures of huge outdoor plants. I recommend giving it a go some time. Prolly should have at least one going myself now that i can grow outdoors.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 27, 2022)

Found a nice Fire OG pheno in the Emerald Fire OG line. Only took me 3 seeds to find it. Nice chunky buds with a strong lemony pine smell. Exactly what I was looking for. HSC is the practical choice for us low count tent growers. Stable, fire genetics.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 27, 2022)

I've never grown anything from HSC, thinking about them for my next purchase. Was also thinking about IHG but browsing the IHG forums all I see is hermie this and hermie that. Why do you guys love HSC? What do you recommend? Who all is part of HSC? Isn't their a Humboldt overseas somewhere 2?


----------



## oodawg (May 27, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> Any reports on the Lemongrass smoke?
> I have 3 Magic Melons popped. Just got my Lemongrass seeds in the mail today. I may do one outdoor and one indoor. I was just curious on what I might be getting into


I popped one bean of lemmongrass in my last indoor run. Out of the 4 plants I probably fudged her up the most, waiting to long to topdress after the stretch amongst other things, she ran out of gas before she got a chance to swell. She went from the runt to the tallest stretchiest Plant after the flip and I didn't give her the food to recover in time. That said she had strong Lemmon terps throughout the grow and the final product is really tasty, straight lemmon/tangie up front. The high is pretty good too, stronger than I expected and really productive. I'll run her again and do better on my part.

Would love to see what she can do outdoors.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 27, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I've never grown anything from HSC, thinking about them for my next purchase. Was also thinking about IHG but browsing the IHG forums all I see is hermie this and hermie that. Why do you guys love HSC? What do you recommend? Who all is part of HSC? Isn't their a Humboldt overseas somewhere 2?


I personally love HSC because I feel like the strain descriptions are "accurate" as to what to expect, they're fairly transparent as to their process and who they're working with, for me it's kinda keeping my business "local" which is a plus.. .. my general opinion of them overall is "okay" to good potency, with good to great terpene profiles (their weed smells great, lol). I find it to be a reliable brand. Nat Pennington is the owner i believe, and he is actively passing the torch to his fine ass daughter  . Yes there is Humboldt Seed Organization, no affiliation.


----------



## GlassJoe (May 27, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I've never grown anything from HSC, thinking about them for my next purchase. Was also thinking about IHG but browsing the IHG forums all I see is hermie this and hermie that. Why do you guys love HSC? What do you recommend? Who all is part of HSC? Isn't their a Humboldt overseas somewhere 2?


In-house is a breeder I would put more in the pheno hunt category. A lot of their catalog is F1 crosses of other F1 strains, so you'll see a lot of variance. Usually when people grow seeds from breeders like that, they're running an entire pack looking for exceptional phenotypes to keep, and there's nothing wrong with that necessarily.

The Humboldt overseas was HSO, which I think may have re-started with new US based partners after their operation in Spain got shut down by the police. 

HSC has a varying degree of genetic stability depending on the strain. Blueberry Muffin is a an f8, magic melon is a Bx4, but there are some with a bit more variance, the bling and blueberry Cupcake are both S1s for example. I like their terpenes and while I think it took a little bit of growing to get a handle of what the purpose of each strain was, I can understand that they do have a purpose.

As far as my recommendations:

Apple blossom is hands-down my favorite thing I've grown from them so far as a primarily outdoor grower. It was a yielder with big nugs, good potency, fast flowering, an enjoyable well-balanced anytime smoke. Very sweet floral smell, mine was much more towards flowery than fruity. I wish I had saved my pheno because I could stand to grow an acre of it. Sturdy, too, it required no trellising.




Garlic budder was also great for me, it's another in the GMO/chem cookies category. It grew big thick colas with the classic pungent spicy garlicky GMO smell. Very potent and Stony, total indica. Big fat buds, but definitely required trellising, which I think is not uncommon for strains with cookies heritage.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 27, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> In-house is a breeder I would put more in the pheno hunt category. A lot of their catalog is F1 crosses of other F1 strains, so you'll see a lot of variance. Usually when people grow seeds from breeders like that, they're running an entire pack looking for exceptional phenotypes to keep, and there's nothing wrong with that necessarily.
> 
> The Humboldt overseas was HSO, which I think may have re-started with new US based partners after their operation in Spain got shut down by the police.
> 
> ...


Jeezus dude those are Louisville sluggers!!!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 27, 2022)

Trimmed up some blueberry muffin tonight


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 27, 2022)

Better shot of Blueberry Muffin no camera flash, at my kitchen table


----------



## TurboNico (May 28, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Collie Man Kush.
> 
> This stuff is so loud with burnt rubber skunk it could knock a camel out.
> Easily the loudest stuff I've grown and probably held in my hand in the past 30 years. The Larry OG I had was close but nope.
> ...


Just grabbed some of these thanks to your review!


----------



## trychrome (May 28, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Just grabbed some of these thanks to your review!


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Best HSC strain I've grown so far and I'm crying because I'm out.


----------



## oodawg (May 29, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. Best HSC strain I've grown so far and I'm crying because I'm out.


I got one if these outdoors right now. She was the first out of the ground and been the most vigorous since.


----------



## GlassJoe (May 29, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. Best HSC strain I've grown so far and I'm crying because I'm out.


I bit the bullet and bought some because chitown was having a $68/pack memorial day sale; I won't have the chance to run any for a while but everyone seems to love it and I've been meaning to grow more OG.


----------



## OkieKush (May 29, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I bit the bullet and bought some because chitown was having a $68/pack memorial day sale; I won't have the chance to run any for a while but everyone seems to love it and I've been meaning to grow more OG.


It's definitely one I'm going to keep in my stash. I have one jar left, so I need to start planning on another grow of it. It's very gassy.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 30, 2022)

Loving the smells and colors on the Blueberry muffin as it cures!....a foot from your face and this stuff looks completely black lol....up close it looks like this lol


----------



## GlassJoe (May 30, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Loving the smells and colors on the Blueberry muffin as it cures!....a foot from your face and this stuff looks completely black lol....up close it looks like this lol
> View attachment 5141717


It's a really unique strain that's definitely worth growing at least once. Also a very good parent, as evidenced by the tons of outcrosses of it. I've grown BB Muffin, Hi-Biscus (BB Muffin x Zkittles), Apple Blossom (BB Muffin x Dream Queen), and BB Cupcake (BB Muffin x Wedding Cake), and they've all been terp bombs.


----------



## TurboNico (Jun 2, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I bit the bullet and bought some because chitown was having a $68/pack memorial day sale; I won't have the chance to run any for a while but everyone seems to love it and I've been meaning to grow more OG.


Thats literally the sale I got them with LOL


----------



## TurboNico (Jun 4, 2022)

Here's some pics of my run of Hella Jelly she was fun to grow and fun to trim with all the frost everywhere. The smell is very sweet and reminds me of a good Blue Dream from back in the day with a hint of candy in there. The high is a good decent daytime buzz similar to Blue Dream for me. I guess I would consider this the new age Blue Dream lol hopefully that doesn't turn some people away.


----------



## Special Kdog (Jun 17, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> It's a really unique strain that's definitely worth growing at least once. Also a very good parent, as evidenced by the tons of outcrosses of it. I've grown BB Muffin, Hi-Biscus (BB Muffin x Zkittles), Apple Blossom (BB Muffin x Dream Queen), and BB Cupcake (BB Muffin x Wedding Cake), and they've all been terp bombs.


Do you know anyone that has grown any of their Auto strains? I like to have a couple of autos going at all times.


----------



## GlassJoe (Jun 17, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> Do you know anyone that has grown any of their Auto strains? I like to have a couple of autos going at all times.


I don't, I've seen posts about it on Instagram but don't know anyone personally. I grow autos as well on the side but almost always have grown Mephisto strains or repros & crosses of those strains. I think Humboldt seed company only started offering autos ~3 years ago, which doesn't necessarily mean they're bad but I wouldn't be surprised if there's less info about their autos than their photos.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 17, 2022)

Collie Man Kush, starting to exhibit a sort of "sour" funk that we loved in @trychrome 's selection. Week 4 flower


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 25, 2022)

Collie Man Kush bulking up. Week 5.5 flower. Smells awesome, a nice typical kush aroma with a "sour" funk.


----------



## oodawg (Jun 25, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5154363
> Collie Man Kush bulking up. Week 5.5 flower. Smells awesome, a nice typical kush aroma with a "sour" funk.


Looks great! Is this @trychrome selection or was this from another seed?


----------



## oodawg (Jun 25, 2022)

One collie man kush going outside. Hoping for that loudness. @trychrome how many seeds did you run? How was the variation?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 25, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Looks great! Is this @trychrome selection or was this from another seed?


Another seed but given to me by @trychrome


----------



## oodawg (Jun 25, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Another seed but given to me by @trychrome


Well its stacking up beautifully!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 25, 2022)

Smoked my last gram of Blueberry Muffin a few min ago.....after curing for a month, it tastes like a blueberry/Raspberry mixture, no Muffin flavor....the hash/resin taste is there about midway through a joint.....I actually preferred the high with only a 2 week cure....as after 1 month, it feels a lot weaker and there's virtually no head high at all, but a mellow body high....initially, with a 2 week cure it would hit with a head high first, followed by a powerful body high.....oddly enough it seems to have lost power after 1 month, but I do like the flavor better now.


----------



## Krit (Jun 25, 2022)

Strawberry Cheesecake feminized
Gotten a lot bigger since the last post. But both very distinctive looking, one large wide indica leaves, lime green with paler purple markings on stem and branches, the other skinny long leaves that are dark olive, and pronounced purple stems and markings on stem.
Really looking forward to difference in flowers


----------



## ShotoMain (Jun 30, 2022)

Dream Queen, germinated April 1st, in ground mid May, growing zone 7b, mainlined to 32 colas to prevent it from growing >6 feet. Used miracle grow in ground soil from costco, feed with fox farm trio + cal mag


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 1, 2022)

ShotoMain said:


> Dream Queen, germinated April 1st, in ground mid May, growing zone 7b, mainlined to 32 colas to prevent it from growing >6 feet. Used miracle grow in ground soil from costco, feed with fox farm trio + cal mag


Why did you cut all the leaves off of an outdoor plant?


----------



## ShotoMain (Jul 2, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why did you cut all the leaves off of an outdoor plant?


It's how to mainline, and I'll do it again at the start of flowering. Kyle Kushman has a video on youtube explaining it with supercropping/ chiropractic techniques


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 2, 2022)

ShotoMain said:


> It's how to mainline, and I'll do it again at the start of flowering. Kyle Kushman has a video on youtube explaining it with supercropping/ chiropractic techniques


Oh I know the "technique" I was being facetious I guess.


----------



## redbud (Jul 18, 2022)

Beware of Squirt fems, they will fill your tent with hermi pollen. What a waste of a strain


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 18, 2022)

redbud said:


> Beware of Squirt fems, they will fill your tent with hermi pollen. What a waste of a strain


i said the exact same thing 2 years ago… and was called hater… bad grower… blah blah … HSC is full of shit


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Jul 19, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Here's some pics of my run of Hella Jelly she was fun to grow and fun to trim with all the frost everywhere. The smell is very sweet and reminds me of a good Blue Dream from back in the day with a hint of candy in there. The high is a good decent daytime buzz similar to Blue Dream for me. I guess I would consider this the new age Blue Dream lol hopefully that doesn't turn some people away.
> 
> View attachment 5144079View attachment 5144080View attachment 5144081View attachment 5144082View attachment 5144083


Was this from seed or clone?


----------



## TurboNico (Jul 22, 2022)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Was this from seed or clone?


This was from 1 test seed out of the 10 pack. Will run more soon enough.


----------



## ShotoMain (Jul 25, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh I know the "technique" I was being facetious I guess.


Did I do good?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 25, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Collie Man Kush bulking up. Week 5.5 flower. Smells awesome, a nice typical kush aroma with a "sour" funk.


Looks gorgeous! Keep us posted on how this harvests. Anyone grown their Bluerberry Cupcake yet? (Blueberry muffin x wedding cake)


----------



## GlassJoe (Jul 26, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Looks gorgeous! Keep us posted on how this harvests. Anyone grown their Bluerberry Cupcake yet? (Blueberry muffin x wedding cake)


I grew some outdoors in the spring (less than ideal circumstances, but it was an experiment) and have another outdoors right now that is transitioning to flower. Post from earlier in the thread:






Humboldt Seed Company (HSC) Thread


The pictures could be in the beginning of this thread. I think a son and father were in a growoff between them



www.rollitup.org





To me, the point of crossing BBM with wedding cake is getting the BBM terps and bringing up the potency, and I felt like it was pretty successful at that. The seeds are S1s of the competition cut so results will probably vary.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 26, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I grew some outdoors in the spring (less than ideal circumstances, but it was an experiment) and have another outdoors right now that is transitioning to flower. Post from earlier in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I'm excited for the strain because I've always wanted some real nice terpy blueberry in my stable, but with some modern bag appeal and punch to it. Yours looked good! Keep us posted on the one you've got going now.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jul 27, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> Thanks man. I'm excited for the strain because I've always wanted some real nice terpy blueberry in my stable, but with some modern bag appeal and punch to it. Yours looked good! Keep us posted on the one you've got going now.


To be honest, all blueberry pretty much has perfect bag appeal grown in modern indoor conditions....all of it is dense frosty colorful nugs.

I haven't found the explosion of terps even close to older blueberry though....it's been a good 15 years since ANY blueberry gave me a wow factor terps wise.

Blueberry Muffin by itself isn't a very potent strain, in fact it's probably the weakest blueberry strain I've had.

But there is some VERY potent blueberry out there that really knocks me on my ass


----------



## Krit (Aug 2, 2022)

All Gas OG
Don't know why it's so far ahead in flowering. Came from a pack of feminized seeds and the others that I popped at the same time are at least a month behind.
Maybe it's a super fast finishing pheno? Not complaining, I get to harvest some buds a month early.


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 2, 2022)

Krit said:


> All Gas OG
> Don't know why it's so far ahead in flowering. Came from a pack of feminized seeds and the others that I popped at the same time are at least a month behind.
> Maybe it's a super fast finishing pheno? Not complaining, I get to harvest some buds a month early.
> View attachment 5174113


I've got 7 Humboldt strains going outside right now, and Pistachio will be the earliest one, it's stacking nugs like your All Gas OG right now, everything else is starting, Lemongrass will probably be the last to come out this year.
That's looking real nice!!!!!!! Looks like you'll have some early bud this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krit (Aug 2, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> I've got 7 Humboldt strains going outside right now, and Pistachio will be the earliest one, it's stacking nugs like your All Gas OG right now, everything else is starting, Lemongrass will probably be the last to come out this year.
> That's looking real nice!!!!!!! Looks like you'll have some early bud this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks man. 
Earliest I've had a plant flower. Only my third grow so still have more to learn. I'm not complaining though.
Good luck with your plants!


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 2, 2022)

Krit said:


> Thanks man.
> Earliest I've had a plant flower. Only my third grow so still have more to learn. I'm not complaining though.
> Good luck with your plants!


Left to right, Notorius THC, Pistachio, Humboldt Dream, Squirt, Blueberry Muffin, and you can just see the top of the Bigfoot Glue behind Squirt in Pic 1 all HSC
Pic 2 is the Lemon Grass,(HSC) then Hammer Mitten, Ancient OG F3, and Funeral Cake, freebies from various Breeders.
Pistachio is the earliest I've had a plant bud in a LONG time, the Ancient is right behind her, the rest are just getting rollin.


----------



## trychrome (Aug 3, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Left to right, Notorius THC, Pistachio, Humboldt Dream, Squirt, Blueberry Muffin, and you can just see the top of the Bigfoot Glue behind Squirt in Pic 1 all HSC
> Pic 2 is the Lemon Grass,(HSC) then Hammer Mitten, Ancient OG F3, and Funeral Cake, freebies from various Breeders.
> Pistachio is the earliest I've had a plant bud in a LONG time, the Ancient is right behind her, the rest are just getting rollin.


All that Freak gear looking straight fire, can't wait to run mine. Nice lineup!


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 3, 2022)

trychrome said:


> All that Freak gear looking straight fire, can't wait to run mine. Nice lineup!


Thanks!!!!! 
The "Freak" of the Bunch is the Hammer Mitten from Freak Genetics. It's one of the strangest plants I've seen in quite a while. All the leaves point straight up, and look like 1 blade, but they are 3 and 5 blades just folded together. It's been a different looking plant from day 1. You can't see the Bigfoot Glue, but it stalled for nearly a month, grew 3 sets of leaves and stopped, then one day, it just started growing again. I wasn't even going to run it outside, but had to replace a Hermi that showed real early. It was a sickly looking plant when we brought it outside, starving, yellow, and eating itself. 2 weeks later, it was all green and taking off like a bat out of hell. It's caught up and passed everything else now. It just started to flower so I can't wait to see how it turns out. The stalk is bigger than a beer can, and a lot of the fan leaves are bigger than my hand. I'm curious to see how this run of HSC strains turns out for me. If everything else comes close to how Pistachio is popping off, I'll be one happy camper. It's stacking buds like crazy right now, frosty, and stinky. It's actually got me a bit excited for harvest time now.


----------



## trychrome (Aug 3, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> The "Freak" of the Bunch is the Hammer Mitten from Freak Genetics. It's one of the strangest plants I've seen in quite a while. All the leaves point straight up, and look like 1 blade, but they are 3 and 5 blades just folded together. [...] I'm curious to see how this run of HSC strains turns out for me. If everything else comes close to how Pistachio is popping off, I'll be one happy camper. It's stacking buds like crazy right now, frosty, and stinky. It's actually got me a bit excited for harvest time now.



I'm talking about everything the PM father has touched. All the -mittens crosses look plain fire. I traded my Copa Ancient OG's and I think my remaining pack of Jelly Ranchers to @Hitch for stuff I'll probably find more value in.
So far I've really only been impressed with the Collie Man Kush, Mountaintop Mint, and Stoopid Fruits.

The Blueberry Muffin and Hella Jelly taste and smell real nice but the high just isn't there for me.

You got a journal or something somewhere I can follow?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 3, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I'm talking about everything the PM father has touched. All the -mittens crosses look plain fire. I traded my Copa Ancient OG's and I think my remaining pack of Jelly Ranchers to @Hitch for stuff I'll probably find more value in.
> So far I've really only been impressed with the Collie Man Kush, Mountaintop Mint, and Stoopid Fruits.
> 
> The Blueberry Muffin and Hella Jelly taste and smell real nice but the high just isn't there for me.
> ...


100% agree with blueberry muffin it almost makes me feel like shit tbh....then I level out and feel better midway through...not extremely long lasting either but good mid day nap weed


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 3, 2022)

trychrome said:


> I'm talking about everything the PM father has touched. All the -mittens crosses look plain fire. I traded my Copa Ancient OG's and I think my remaining pack of Jelly Ranchers to @Hitch for stuff I'll probably find more value in.
> So far I've really only been impressed with the Collie Man Kush, Mountaintop Mint, and Stoopid Fruits.
> 
> The Blueberry Muffin and Hella Jelly taste and smell real nice but the high just isn't there for me.
> ...


I do not have a journal, I post pics of them from time to time. Most of this crop will be run into bubble hash. The wife enjoys it much better than flower. The only flower that will saved will be for the step-kids, since they just moved in with us from California and are trying to get back on their feet. It'll be payment for helping me out on this outdoor run, and save them some cash so they can get into a place for themselves.


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 21, 2022)

Another 1st post breeder basher, SMH
% germination on all of my Humboldt seeds in under 36 hours, and true to pictures posted of the strains.


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 21, 2022)

Real-Deal-Info said:


> Awwwe....you must work for this fly by night company... I've lived in Humboldt county for more than 20 years....
> 
> If you know you know


No, I don't work for them as you imply, only know from 1st hand experience of my grows.
But your a typical 1st post breeder basher.
Show me 20 plants that are all the same exact phenotype from seed, and you'll have people lined up to buy the next "hype"


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 21, 2022)

Who’s running all gas og atm? 
I’m got babies right now. Wondering how much gas am I to expect. I’m hoping for some serious kerosene terps


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 21, 2022)

It’s nothing like OG kush … grows like a indica … barely any potency to the smoke… turns pretty colors … but it shouldn’t even be called OG anything … Kush … fine… OG … not at all


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 21, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> It’s nothing like OG kush … grows like a indica … barely any potency to the smoke… turns pretty colors … but it shouldn’t even be called OG anything … Kush … fine… OG … not at all


Well that’s fucking right lol. Not


----------



## Krit (Aug 21, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Who’s running all gas og atm?
> I’m got babies right now. Wondering how much gas am I to expect. I’m hoping for some serious kerosene terps


I am. Got two growing, one is already a few weeks from harvest, the other is only a couple weeks in to flowering. The one farther ahead started with a cookie, skunky smell. Now that it is getting closer to finishing it's getting a more burnt rubber kerosene thing going on. Had a few bud rot issues but all in all looks and smells good to me.


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 21, 2022)

Here's the Magic melon I have going at about 20 days in, more discrete nugs than stacked ones just like the last time I grew it. It does have a fruity smell that's picking up but not an excessively sweet one.




This is an Apple blossom, one of my favorites last summer, same smell as I remember it; very sweet, flowery, nectary honey smell.

When I topped the plant earlier I rooted the top and planted it, the top is also flowering but further along:


And a blueberry cupcake which seems like it took longer to respond to the seasonal change, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Special Kdog (Aug 22, 2022)

Nothing too special but pretty happy so far. Just hope they will make it through to harvest. Lemongrass on left Magic Melon on right and magic melon in second pic.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Racky (Aug 26, 2022)

Krit said:


> All Gas OG
> Don't know why it's so far ahead in flowering. Came from a pack of feminized seeds and the others that I popped at the same time are at least a month behind.
> Maybe it's a super fast finishing pheno? Not complaining, I get to harvest some buds a month early.
> View attachment 5174113


My All Gas is at the same stage.


----------



## Krit (Aug 26, 2022)

Racky said:


> My All Gas is at the same stage.


Where you located at?


----------



## Racky (Aug 27, 2022)

Krit said:


> Where you located at?


East Coast


----------



## Krit (Aug 27, 2022)

Racky said:


> East Coast


Is that normal for you on that side? 
I'm on the west coast, and in my limited grows my plants usually are not even getting close to being done until the end of September. I'm hoping to give this one a couple more weeks, but bud rot has been popping up.
You have an issues with rot or anything else?


----------



## Racky (Aug 27, 2022)

Krit said:


> Is that normal for you on that side?
> I'm on the west coast, and in my limited grows my plants usually are not even getting close to being done until the end of September. I'm hoping to give this one a couple more weeks, but bud rot has been popping up.
> You have an issues with rot or anything else?


No not normally, usually about same time september and harvest in October.


----------



## Racky (Aug 27, 2022)

Racky said:


> No not normally, usually about same time september and harvest in October.


I havent dealt with bud rot yet and knocking on wood. Bud rot is quite common around here tho


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 27, 2022)

Some end of August budshots from around the garden:

Garlic Budder:

Magic Melon 


Apple blossom:



Blueberry cupcake, which is not as far along:


----------



## Krit (Aug 28, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Some end of August budshots from around the garden:
> 
> Garlic Budder:
> View attachment 5188456
> ...


How the terps on the Garlic Budder?


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 28, 2022)

It's kind of a spicy buttery cookie smell that gets more of the garlicky chem as it ripens. I grew it last year too, and it was eye-watering by the time we took it down (pics below). It's definitely from the GMO/chem cookies "family", but I think it's a good iteration of that type of strain.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 28, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Some end of August budshots from around the garden:
> 
> Garlic Budder:
> View attachment 5188456
> ...


I like the look of that apple blossom..
Reminds me of a strain i grew years ago that smelled like apples rotting.. whats the smell of this like?


----------



## GlassJoe (Aug 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I like the look of that apple blossom..
> Reminds me of a strain i grew years ago that smelled like apples rotting.. whats the smell of this like?


It's a sweet floral smell, think nectar/honey more than fruity. It's honestly been my favorite thing from HSC, it flowers quickly and has appealing looking nugs and the one I had last year was a really pleasant smoke both flavor and potency wise. 

The one I have this year smells the same and the one that's furthest along looks pretty similar so I'm hopeful.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Aug 30, 2022)

Oliver Pantsoff said:


> Here's some Venom OG aka Asphalt Plant aka All gas OG...I've grown this a few times, and the terps that this gives off is gassy, diesel, hash, funk, purples out all the way thru the buds, yields great, and has a nice indica high. She's never leaving my garden...Sorry for the low quality picsView attachment 4602085View attachment 4602087View attachment 4602105


How's the effect of the Venom on you? Darkheart list it at 50/50 sativa/indica but it feels waaaay heavier in actuality. The ones i grew had good euphoria but makes me sleepy.


----------



## TurboNico (Aug 30, 2022)

I think the Collie Man Kush is the less sedating version based on the lineage


----------



## oodawg (Sep 1, 2022)

Collie man kush, this plant is a beast and just would not stop stretching. Finally really set into flower, one of the latest bloomers in my garden hopefully she finishes by mid October because this thing ain't moving. Cut off all the tops after the smushed into the ceiling. The plant across from her is about 6ft.


----------



## Special Kdog (Sep 1, 2022)

My lemongrass is still stretching. I got my girlfriend an outdoor patio swing for her birthday, it also doubles as a blind for my plant. It may end up being 6ft counting the pot height. it will be last week of october when I harvest most likely. Hopefully it doesn't drag into november. Last year was my first outdoor grow. Had a couple of plants that dragged all the way to thanksgiving. I wasn't smart/experienced enough to jump start the flowering by moving them up against my house to shorten the sunlight. I also learned about locusts the hard way. Those mofos will devour a plant. I killed multiple that were 4 inches long.


----------



## oodawg (Sep 1, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> My lemongrass is still stretching. I got my girlfriend an outdoor patio swing for her birthday, it also doubles as a blind for my plant. It may end up being 6ft counting the pot height. it will be last week of october when I harvest most likely. Hopefully it doesn't drag into november. Last year was my first outdoor grow. Had a couple of plants that dragged all the way to thanksgiving. I wasn't smart/experienced enough to jump start the flowering by moving them up against my house to shorten the sunlight. I also learned about locusts the hard way. Those mofos will devour a plant. I killed multiple that were 4 inches long.


The lemongrass pheno I had in my tent last winter was the biggest stretcher out of the 4, straight lemmon drop smell from her. I have a cross made in that tent from her that I'm growing right now too. Definitely carried the stretch and insane node spacing over. I beleive there some Thai in there.


----------



## Kgrim (Sep 1, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> My lemongrass is still stretching. I got my girlfriend an outdoor patio swing for her birthday, it also doubles as a blind for my plant. It may end up being 6ft counting the pot height. it will be last week of october when I harvest most likely. Hopefully it doesn't drag into november. Last year was my first outdoor grow. Had a couple of plants that dragged all the way to thanksgiving. I wasn't smart/experienced enough to jump start the flowering by moving them up against my house to shorten the sunlight. I also learned about locusts the hard way. Those mofos will devour a plant. I killed multiple that were 4 inches long.


My Humboldt dream JUST started to flower, Lemongrass is about a week in, and so is my Notorius THC. Pistachio is the real rocker out in the swamp right now, followed by Squirt, Blueberry Muffin and Bigfoot Glue. 
Hope fully they make it to the end of the season before they get destroyed by bud rot. Here in Michigan weather isn't the greatest come October, and by the looks of a few of breeds, they'll take til Halloween before they are ready.
I've got a few from other breeders that are really kicking right now and are going to be big yielders, but are weeks behind where Pistachio is at, Frost covered nuggets that are packing on the density now.


----------



## TurboNico (Sep 1, 2022)

WOw you have a great lineup coming up lol


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 2, 2022)

Say you were headed to a smoke sesh with Jerry Garcia, Cheech, Chong, and Willie Nelson. You can only take 2 different Js in with you. Which 2 HSC strains would you roll up?!


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 3, 2022)

Raspberry Parfait and Jelly Rancher


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 3, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Say you were headed to a smoke sesh with Jerry Garcia, Cheech, Chong, and Willie Nelson. You can only take 2 different Js in with you. Which 2 HSC strains would you roll up?!


Gorilla glue #4
Blue Dream


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 3, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Raspberry Parfait and Jelly Rancher


Does either taste anything like the name? How's the potency? Lay u down or all day smoke? I prefer the lay ya down stuff!


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 6, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> I did last year , California sour diesel. I haven't tried the humboldt sour diesel yet.
> - they grew out big, I ended up cutting at day 74, good smoke but I was early. Ended up using most on edibles and oils. If you have the time and space I'd recommend. I think I still have a few seeds so I'll be giving them another go sometime. They def had those funky gas terps going on.
> View attachment 4969310View attachment 4969311View attachment 4969312


How is the effects? I've seen descriptions from humboldt describing it as 80% sativa 20% indica, and 50%/50%. Thats a pretty big difference. After trying it how would YOU actually describe it?


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm looking for a strain similar to Gorilla Glue #4 , but with less sedation


----------



## GlassJoe (Sep 12, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> I'm looking for a strain similar to Gorilla Glue #4 , but with less sedation


They have their version of GG4 which is supposed to be a Bx4 with their Headband cross as the outcross strain, i.e.:
((((GG#4 x Humboldt Headband) x GG#4) x GG#4) x GG#4 ) x GG#4 = Bigfoot Glue. I have not grown it and can't weigh in on it.

Smoke-wise, my favorites have been Apple Blossom which was a solid daily driver kind of 50/50, Garlic Budder which was a stony indica, and if I had to pick a sativa dominant one, Magic Melon which was kind of a goofy, creative, less sedative high.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 15, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Raspberry Parfait. I am happy with my purchase.
> 
> It's advertised as having Terpinolene which apparently is sedative and inhibits proliferation of lung cancer cells.


How's the effects on that? I hear its quite oil rich


----------



## StoneDHedgE (Sep 16, 2022)

Grew 2 Black Dog. One was really good. Medium tall, tight well producing branches and nice colors. Grapey flav and strong. Actually reversed and made seeds with this one. The other was ok.

Grew 6 Chocolate Mint OG. All pretty good to excellent. Short bushy with rock hard nugs. Purples to varying degree on all. Bit slow veggers....bit leafy in flower, but nugs were outstanding. Strong and earthy hashy chocolate minty. Decent yielders....work well for tight height spaces.


----------



## Kgrim (Sep 16, 2022)

Anyone growing Humboldt Dream that's late to the party??? My Pistachio is probably 2 weeks out, and the Dream has just started to show buds, it started flowering 2 weeks ago, but man is it slow. Will have Pistachio, Squirt, Bigfoot Glue, and Blueberry Muffin out before this damn monster is even half way done.


----------



## stnr420 (Sep 21, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Found a nice Fire OG pheno in the Emerald Fire OG line. Only took me 3 seeds to find it. Nice chunky buds with a strong lemony pine smell. Exactly what I was looking for. HSC is the practical choice for us low count tent growers. Stable, fire genetics.





trychrome said:


> Hey folks! Here's the sister plant to @PopAndSonGrows Mountaintop Mint as well as my first of many Hella Jellies. The nose on mine is a sweet, almost creamy, skunk with subtle minty-menthol notes, very difficult to describe. Almost as if a freshly showered skunk had just run through a mint field but with nuances. Think inhaling mint through an unlit menthol cigarette.
> I also included the current Hella Jelly, done now, and some past ones from last year
> 
> View attachment 5060632
> ...


Blukakke? Wtf? I would never name a strain that...like hey describe the flavor...hmmm its a mix of fruit and semen....gross


----------



## trychrome (Sep 21, 2022)

stnr420 said:


> Blukakke? Wtf? I would never name a strain that...like hey describe the flavor...hmmm its a mix of fruit and semen....gross


You do you. Thanks for the input.


----------



## howchill (Sep 25, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Anyone growing Humboldt Dream that's late to the party??? My Pistachio is probably 2 weeks out, and the Dream has just started to show buds, it started flowering 2 weeks ago, but man is it slow. Will have Pistachio, Squirt, Bigfoot Glue, and Blueberry Muffin out before this damn monster is even half way done.


How’s pistachio


----------



## ShotoMain (Sep 25, 2022)

Final weeks of flowering update on Dream Queen. I tried a tester bud, and this is not the dream queen I wanted, I need the blue dream x space queen cross, that one gives immense euphoria. This humboldt dream queen is similar in effects, cerebral head high, and back/joint pain relief. Surprisingly, it even gave me sharper vision. Looking forward to next season, will post again on harvest


----------



## OlManHenry (Sep 25, 2022)

HSC’s Sour D partially bred and a couple more weeks. This morning the fall colors in the ladies are really starting to come out


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 25, 2022)

ShotoMain said:


> Final weeks of flowering update on Dream Queen. I tried a tester bud, and this is not the dream queen I wanted, I need the blue dream x space queen cross, that one gives immense euphoria. This humboldt dream queen is similar in effects, cerebral head high, and back/joint pain relief. Surprisingly, it even gave me sharper vision. Looking forward to next season, will post again on harvest


Humboldt dream queen is genetically "green crack"


----------



## ShotoMain (Sep 25, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> Humboldt dream queen is genetically "green crack"


Yup, Humboldt D.Q is green crack x mazar star x skunk. The other dream queen is blue dream x space queen.
4 years ago, I bought an eighth of Dream Queen from a guy, and it had the best weed effects I've ever smoked. Turns out I grew the wrong D.Q this year but it's still a nice smoke. Onto next year with the experience of a full grow under my belt


----------



## KhanTheOG (Sep 25, 2022)

ShotoMain said:


> Yup, Humboldt D.Q is green crack x mazar star x skunk. The other dream queen is blue dream x space queen.
> 4 years ago, I bought an eighth of Dream Queen from a guy, and it had the best weed effects I've ever smoked. Turns out I grew the wrong D.Q this year but it's still a nice smoke. Onto next year with the experience of a full grow under my belt


Any issues with powdery mildew or mold on your humboldt dream queen?


----------



## Kgrim (Sep 25, 2022)

howchill said:


> How’s pistachio


Haven't tried any yet, the couple of guys I gave clones to, said it's real good.
My Pistachio turned out nice, got a total of 13-1 gallon bags. Have about 8 ounces coming out of the Cannatrol on Thursday.
Almost done harvesting Squirt, it has a very pungent grapefruit scent, and some of the nicest purple & pinks I've seen, the 1st batch of that will be hitting the Cannatrol after the 1st run of pistachio.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 26, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> Anyone growing Humboldt Dream that's late to the party??? My Pistachio is probably 2 weeks out, and the Dream has just started to show buds, it started flowering 2 weeks ago, but man is it slow. Will have Pistachio, Squirt, Bigfoot Glue, and Blueberry Muffin out before this damn monster is even half way done.


My humboldt dream didnt finish fast enough as well. Cut it early. Smoke improved as the compounds broke down over many months.


----------



## Kgrim (Sep 26, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> My humboldt dream didnt finish fast enough as well. Cut it early. Smoke improved as the compounds broke down over many months.


I'm just going to let it go and run the course, I'm in trim jail right now, and will be for a while. Pistachio is down, Squirt will be finished tonight after work. Then it's onto Bigfoot glue or Blueberry Muffin, whichever is closer to being done.
Really digging the scent of Squirt, hopefully it transitions over during drying and curing. Looking forward to the Blueberry Muffin as well.


----------



## crisnpropa (Sep 26, 2022)

Vonkins said:


> Does either taste anything like the name? How's the potency? Lay u down or all day smoke? I prefer the lay ya down stuff!


Very terpy and delicious. Jelly Rancher smells like candy. Raspberry parfait is berry good too


----------



## ShotoMain (Sep 26, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> Any issues with powdery mildew or mold on your humboldt dream queen?


Not excessive but yeah. A few spots of wpm show up, I just remove and toss the leaf. There were 4 spots of bud rot forming on the plant that I cut and removed a week ago. Nothing crazy and excessive, it's outdoors it's going to happen, plus I never put up anything to block the rain. Growing in nyc, will bud wash on harvest


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2022)

If I were Humboldt I'd change the name on that jelly rancher strain asap... 

Wrigley just won a copyright infringement case against a retailer for using skittles name on their edibles. $2 million pay out plus all profits made from those products etc...

Better to just come up with an original name. It ain't hard to do.


----------



## MOMedical (Sep 26, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If I were Humboldt I'd change the name on that jelly rancher strain asap...
> 
> Wrigley just won a copyright infringement case against a retailer for using skittles name on their edibles. $2 million pay out plus all profits made from those products etc...
> 
> Better to just come up with an original name. It ain't hard to do.


Jelly Rancher got changed to Hella Jelly over a year ago they're good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> Jelly Rancher got changed to Hella Jelly over a year ago they're good.


Ok, I'd hate to see more people get hit.


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 3, 2022)

Thought I would give an update. 
2 magic melons in top. Lemon grass bottom left and 2 mint jelly autos. The lemongrass should have been staked. She getting heavy on top and beginning to lean a bit. Pretty excited. 2 more weeks maybe 3. One of the magic melons I could probably harvest now. But I'm gonna wait a week. It will be a relaxing but productive day off project.


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 6, 2022)

One of my last plants of the season, Vanilla creme pie, which I'm greatly looking forward to.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Oct 7, 2022)

I had to come here to speak of my experience with humboldt seed company...
Two years ago i ordered a pack of Raspberry Parfait. I grew them outdoor under a greenhouse, 11L full organic grow. Over 8 plants, 4 turned full herm (!!!!!). Great terpene but i found it to fade away after cure, and i get so much herm outdoor that i was just too scare to try any pheno of this indoor.

I also ordered a pack of blueberry muffin for a friend. He grew them and have no problem. Very strong taste, great resin coverage, very quick both indoor and out (try her last summer). But production suck, bud have no weight. And in my opinion this terpene is extraordinary at first and become very sickening after a while.

Recently i decide to try another strain from humboldt : blueberry cupcake. I start 9 seeds, one die. One grew very very slow, so i discard.
I start the 7 plants indoor, they are at the end of 4 weeks of flower right now... I get 5x declare herm over 7 plants. And when i say herm, it's not a few nanner here and there, i just spend two hours removing them. 
Most pheno seems to be quick, i think they will be ready at 45-55 days. I get a long flowering one that will easily go 9-10 weeks, even him is full nanner when it starts flowering.

So i will say it. I like to try different breeder, try different things. I never have so much herm crap in my life, so now i know this guy from humboldt is just a fraud. For sure the guy know how to sell it's crap, and i am sure there is big money involved with this guy don carlos, but frankly this is all there is. Money... Marketing BS...

And don't say it's my fault or anything. I am an experienced grower, i know when my plant are stressed, and i was never the case here.
I see it coming, some will say "having herm with the blueberry cupcake is logical, it's fem and a wedding cake cross". And i will say BS, the same friend that grew the BM also made a selection of Ice Cream Cake (original), no herm, and it's a wedding cake cross. And frankly when you make seeds the right thing to do is to test it, if you see 3/4 are herm, you don't sell it or you work the damn line. But no, they need quick buck.

It's even worse for the raspberry parfait. The crap is a BX2, and half the pack herm like crazy, and again it was outdoor (!!! and !!!!). So the excuse "humbodlt make it's selection outdoor so he don't see it's herms" is another BS. The worse is probably the fact it's BX2. So the guy actually grow the BX1, so he surely saw the herms but decide to keep going with the line. So the guy knews for sure and decide to lie.

Last year i make a selection of some Crane seeds. Grew 8x fem of Marzhmallow. Cookie / zkittles / chem / TK hybrid and they are fems. No herms, i have two pheno outdoor, nothing but beautifull, healthy and productive plant, with excellent terp. What i know is crane is not lying when he said his seeds are tested. This guy from humboldt should learn from him really...

(Sorry if my english sounds weird, no my moth tongue)


----------



## ShotoMain (Oct 7, 2022)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I had to come here to speak of my experience with humboldt seed company...
> Two years ago i ordered a pack of Raspberry Parfait. I grew them outdoor under a greenhouse, 11L full organic grow. Over 8 plants, 4 turned full herm (!!!!!). Great terpene but i found it to fade away after cure, and i get so much herm outdoor that i was just too scare to try any pheno of this indoor.
> 
> I also ordered a pack of blueberry muffin for a friend. He grew them and have no problem. Very strong taste, great resin coverage, very quick both indoor and out (try her last summer). But production suck, bud have no weight. And in my opinion this terpene is extraordinary at first and become very sickening after a while.
> ...


Sorry you had a rough experience like that my friend. You bring up great points, a company should not put out a bad product, you spent your valuable time to grow a plant that turned out unsuccessful due to bad genetics. However, I think it's unfair to completely discard the company for 2 unstable strains, if a grower sticks with Humboldt's more famous strains that have been fully ironed out, a good outcome can be expected. I empathize and feel for you bro, best luck with your future grows


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 7, 2022)

Told everyone years back they are trash …. Pure over hyped garbage


----------



## MOMedical (Oct 8, 2022)

I miss my blueberry cupcake. Great smoke and great grow.


----------



## TCH (Oct 8, 2022)

MOMedical said:


> I miss my blueberry cupcake. Great smoke and great grow.


Just dropped one in water this morning


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 11, 2022)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I had to come here to speak of my experience with humboldt seed company...
> Two years ago i ordered a pack of Raspberry Parfait. I grew them outdoor under a greenhouse, 11L full organic grow. Over 8 plants, 4 turned full herm (!!!!!). Great terpene but i found it to fade away after cure, and i get so much herm outdoor that i was just too scare to try any pheno of this indoor.
> 
> I also ordered a pack of blueberry muffin for a friend. He grew them and have no problem. Very strong taste, great resin coverage, very quick both indoor and out (try her last summer). But production suck, bud have no weight. And in my opinion this terpene is extraordinary at first and become very sickening after a while.
> ...



congratulations on your Crane City grow you should go visit the crane city thread and provide more details and pictures link is below
*Crane City*


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 11, 2022)

Mint jelly auto. I think we are at day 40ish. I have 2 and they are identical twins. They have been aggressive and determined. Insanely identical. Not sure how much I'll get from a yield perspective, but I will definitely update on these. If they keep going as is they may be the most stupid proof strain I've grown. Could just be the weather helping in my favor too tho. They have been fun to watch that's for sure. 

Outdoor 7 gallon pots. 2 parts fox farm happy Frog. 1 part miracle grow organic performance.
Sunlight and water.


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 13, 2022)

TCH said:


> Just dropped one in water this morning
> 
> View attachment 5209765


FWIW I've grown 3 of them, two last spring that I posted further back (vegged in a tent in a greenhouse and brought out to flower), and one this summer, all outdoor in soil and they didn't herm on me. I like it decently well, the blueberry muffin crosses all tend to be nice and terpy but I think the wedding cake is intended to bring up the potency a bit and I felt like it did a decent job of that in my spring stuff (summer cupcake still curing).


----------



## TCH (Oct 13, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> FWIW I've grown 3 of them, two last spring that I posted further back (vegged in a tent in a greenhouse and brought out to flower), and one this summer, all outdoor in soil and they didn't herm on me. I like it decently well, the blueberry muffin crosses all tend to be nice and terpy but I think the wedding cake is intended to bring up the potency a bit and I felt like it did a decent job of that in my spring stuff (summer cupcake still curing).


She is off and runnin.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 13, 2022)

Here’s some all gas og. Smells like it supposed to. Not strong enough to keep. I have cuts. But idk. We’ll see later in flower. I have old growth og coming in mail today along with that dosido freebie. We’ll see how gassy it can really get.


----------



## ShotoMain (Oct 13, 2022)

Harvested 2 hours ago, will bud wash and hang. I tried a tester bud that was harvested 10 days ago, and it is some strong stuff, clear headed sativa, light pain relief, but no euphoria which was what I'll get from next years real "dream queen" not "humboldt dream queen". Is this good flower? Yes. Is this what I wanted, No. Do I recommend this? Yes. Easy to grow, only 3 small spots of bud rot in East Coast NYC outdoor in ground growing


----------



## KhanTheOG (Oct 15, 2022)

Blue dream. Fighting root aphids, regular aphids, thrips, spidermites, and catapillers. Many branches produced light whispy buds, some swollen up near normal size. The tallest cola is 10 ' off the ground.
5 gallon bucket. Organic soil / coco mix with miracle gro 18-18-21, cal nite, epson salt, and mega crop 5-12-26


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 15, 2022)

Some of the outdoor Stoopid fruits that got a late start. Didn't get a ton of it since it didn't get as long to veg but it's nice!

Edit:Smoke is pretty good in terms of potency and high, nice body feels, but not sedative, relaxing.


----------



## KhanTheOG (Oct 19, 2022)

KhanTheOG said:


> View attachment 5213071View attachment 5213072
> Blue dream. Fighting root aphids, regular aphids, thrips, spidermites, and catapillers. Many branches produced light whispy buds, some swollen up near normal size. The tallest cola is 10 ' off the ground.
> 5 gallon bucket. Organic soil / coco mix with miracle gro 18-18-21, cal nite, epson salt, and mega crop 5-12-26


----------



## oodawg (Oct 20, 2022)

Collie man kush the last plant still going outdoor, hopefully I can get lucky with another couple weeks. We're already past average first frost date but looking good for the next week or so. The picture doesn't do justice for as big as this plant is. Smashed into the 8 ft ceiling and flopped over almost another 8 ft. Almost put her out of mind as she was just taking forever while my other girls matured. These last few weeks of cold nights really got her swelling up and looking like she may be a treat. Not so much fuel or sour smell but just like a straight earthy berry kush. She's packing on the resin now.


----------



## RustyChem (Oct 20, 2022)

I've been looking at HSC seeds but I haven't seen many reviews of their classic gas strains. Can anyone review the Emerald fire OG, Old Growth OG, Family Jewels, Humboldt Headband, Humboldt Sour Diesel? Thanks.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 20, 2022)

RustyChem said:


> I've been looking at HSC seeds but I haven't seen many reviews of their classic gas strains. Can anyone review the Emerald fire OG, Old Growth OG, Family Jewels, Humboldt Headband, Humboldt Sour Diesel? Thanks.


Check GrowDiaries, i recall seeing quite a few HSC grows posted there


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2022)

RustyChem said:


> I've been looking at HSC seeds but I haven't seen many reviews of their classic gas strains. Can anyone review the Emerald fire OG, Old Growth OG, Family Jewels, Humboldt Headband, Humboldt Sour Diesel? Thanks.


All gas og is the formally know asphalt plant. And it’s quite rubbery. I’m waiting on the gas terps to hit. I’m around week 6. Still have to run the clones to see the full expressions.


----------



## Newbie Grower123 (Oct 23, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I've got a dozen bigfoot glue going, anybody grew her out?


Ive run Bigfoot once , and was very pleased. Frosty with nice golfball size nugs. Running one more as we speak.Lemony citrus flavor


----------



## Kgrim (Oct 23, 2022)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> If ya dont mind me asking; where at in the world did ya grow it? Asking cause I'm looking for a resilient plant that will do well in the Midwest outdoors.


Then you should check out Pistachio. Grew her out in Mid-Michigan, flowered early, 1st one done. Very Mildew resistant, 
I fight PM every year because I grow literally in a swamp, grows large,and a heavy yielder. Gave clones out to a few Veterans who needed plants this year, and every one of them knocked it out of the park, they all love it. Great buzz, only smoke 1/4 of a joint on the way to work, and don't really need to smoke at lunch, but do anyways, LOL


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 25, 2022)

Here are the mint jelly autos. 
Nothing special but nice dense buds. Super quick turnaround. Smells funky minty. I'll prolly start another indoors. And in 3 weeks start some some mango melons veg/scrog. Wasn't super happy with their production outdoors on the mango melon (my fault cause weather and bugs) but I think they will do nice in a scrog in my small tent. I will probably run a Stoopid fruit plant or 2 next year for outdoor. I'm not a heavy smoker but something about the high is just really enjoyable for me. Helps me put the crankbait away. Then I fish slower with a plastic worm and just enjoy the scenery. I think it attracts the fish too . Caught my 7.5 personal best largemouth bass after firing up a bowl of Stoopid fruits and tying on a junebug zoom lizard.


----------



## MyxtLyte (Oct 26, 2022)

Haven't been on here in a while, but thought I'd share my experience with HSC. I don't know why there are some people trashing them on here, as I've only been super impressed by their products. Never had a herm in 25+ full term plants, and yields have always been heavy. So far I've grown:
Stoopid fruits
Bigfoot glue
Squirt
Hibiscus
Vanilla frosting
Hella jelly
My favorite smoke so far is the vanilla frosting at night and squirt in the daytime. VF produces beautiful super dense nuggs that smell like pure vanilla gas. The squirt on the other hand is an amazing throwback for me and the tangie terps are definitely prominent. Slow to veg, but finishes strong with relatively huge colas. Smells out of this world.
Stoopid fruits is fun to grow and I've seen a few phenos so far, all great. One was had a grape profile, one reminded me of g13 and had massive colas, and the third was super gassy and citrusy. Completely covered in trichomes.
Hibiscus is one I'm suprised hasn't caught on more. It outgrew everything last year and again this year. The colas were bigger than 2 liter soda bottles. Last year I just let it go in a 45 gal in the greenhouse and it grew to 12 feet. This year I put one outside in a 100 gal but only 80% full and another in a bed. Edit: i topped the hibiscus in the 100 gal 6 weeks into veg. The one in the pot grew way bigger. Super consistent stock, the geno/pheno seems to be stable with little variation. I'd describe it as berries with a hint of fuel. The plant goes purple if you let it, especially in late October with the cold nights. It's zkittlesXblueberry muffin, both of which have been major hits. This deserves the same attention I think. The smoke is really potent. I get a little too zonked so I generally stick with either something more relaxing or uplifting, but perfect for those who smoke all day/everyday.
Hella jelly was a new addition this year and I have high hopes for the final product. I grew 3- one in a 45 gallon and 2 in a bed side by side. Started all mid-late june and each one grew to about 8 feet. 3 different yet similair phenos with one having pretty different bud structure yet similair fruity nose. They were all super duper frosty and completely white with crystals. Trellising is highly recommended as the stems seem to lose some structural integrity late in flower. But I also don't cut early, and see that with a lot of strains the branches will appear to be falling over with the weight 2 weeks after they initially looked finished. These were less robust though at harvest and I could pinch the stems and they'd collapse.


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 26, 2022)

I actually grew some Stoopid fruits and Hi-biscus late in the season because I had seeds to spare, and even though they were pretty modestly sized they turned out well. I posted some of the Stoopid fruits nugs earlier up the thread, but I harvested the Hi-Biscus not that long ago and was pretty happy with it. It's too warm here to get the purple coloration in summer but I vegged over the winter and flowered outdoors in the spring last year and it went pretty dark purple. Hi-Biscus below, it's got a little bit of purple at the tips of the leaves and bracts.


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 29, 2022)

Just trimmed the first plant. 144 grams wet. I think the other one has a couple more buds so I'm guessing 175g wet. Not bad. These nugs are sticky and dense and quite possibly the easiest trim I have ever done. I'm gonna start a couple in my tent today or tomorrow. Bottom line I'm happy and hopefully the smoke is good cause they grew stupid easy.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 29, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I actually grew some Stoopid fruits and Hi-biscus late in the season because I had seeds to spare, and even though they were pretty modestly sized they turned out well. I posted some of the Stoopid fruits nugs earlier up the thread, but I harvested the Hi-Biscus not that long ago and was pretty happy with it. It's too warm here to get the purple coloration in summer but I vegged over the winter and flowered outdoors in the spring last year and it went pretty dark purple. Hi-Biscus below, it's got a little bit of purple at the tips of the leaves and bracts.
> 
> View attachment 5218131View attachment 5218132


How's the terps on the Hi Biscus?


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 29, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> How's the terps on the Hi Biscus?


Aggressively fruity, out of the blueberry muffin crosses I've grown, blueberry muffin itself, blueberry cupcake, Apple blossom, and hi-biscus, it's been the most terpy. Just really strong sweet fruit medley terps


----------



## Special Kdog (Oct 29, 2022)

Does anyone know about buying them direct? Just went to the website and it says all seeds are compliant with 2018 farm bill and contain less thant 0.2% THC, but it looks like they are all the same strains and technically seeds don't have any cannabinoids in them


----------



## GlassJoe (Oct 29, 2022)

Special Kdog said:


> Does anyone know about buying them direct? Just went to the website and it says all seeds are compliant with 2018 farm bill and contain less thant 0.2% THC, but it looks like they are all the same strains and technically seeds don't have any cannabinoids in them


Chitown seeds is my recommendation, they sell them at $80/pack of 20 regs or 10 fems. The website is messy but I've never had trouble. They've thrown in freebies too, a couple of ethos fems.

I would assume the disclaimer is about the seeds themselves and not the plants that can be grown from them. Making hemp varieties of all their strains would be a lot of work.


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

TurboNico said:


> Here's some pics of my run of Hella Jelly she was fun to grow and fun to trim with all the frost everywhere. The smell is very sweet and reminds me of a good Blue Dream from back in the day with a hint of candy in there. The high is a good decent daytime buzz similar to Blue Dream for me. I guess I would consider this the new age Blue Dream lol hopefully that doesn't turn some people away.
> 
> View attachment 5144079View attachment 5144080View attachment 5144081View attachment 5144082View attachment 5144083


I’m in week 6 right now (indoor) and wondering at what day did you harvest Hella Jelly? Any tips? This is my 2nd grow…first was Lemongrass and Pineapple Upside Down Cake.

PUDC was growing male sacks 1st week or so in flower. I plucked them and didn’t find a single seed. Nice smooth smoke, unique terps and good clear happy high.



Lemongrass was awesome too, very potent, yet productive high. Lemon and a slight gassy funk. Won’t let me upload the pics for some reason but Lemongrass grew large buds, for an indoor.

Here’s All Gas OG Day 38



Here’s the Hella Jelly looking for harvest tips…Day 38


----------



## skuba (Oct 31, 2022)

RustyChem said:


> I've been looking at HSC seeds but I haven't seen many reviews of their classic gas strains. Can anyone review the Emerald fire OG, Old Growth OG, Family Jewels, Humboldt Headband, Humboldt Sour Diesel? Thanks.


Grew humboldt sour a few years ago, had one that turned purple and sweet and other one that tasted and smelled like peanut butter. Not really in a good way, like the sugar free natural peanut butter. Neither was exciting to smoke and not at all like sour diesel in any way, they looked pretty though


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

RustyChem said:


> I've been looking at HSC seeds but I haven't seen many reviews of their classic gas strains. Can anyone review the Emerald fire OG, Old Growth OG, Family Jewels, Humboldt Headband, Humboldt Sour Diesel? Thanks.


I’m on a search for gassy or skunky too… I have an All Gas OG growing that smells like motor oil and lemon. Let ya know in a few weeks what it’s like.


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

Anyone grow All Gas OG or Hella Jelly indoors? How long did they go?


----------



## Gameofdeath (Oct 31, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Anyone grow All Gas OG or Hella Jelly indoors? How long did they go?


Hella Jelly is around 50-55 days from my experience.


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

Gameofdeath said:


> Hella Jelly is around 50-55 days from my experience.


Awesome, thanks! Bout 2 weeks left woohoo!


----------



## MyxtLyte (Oct 31, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> I actually grew some Stoopid fruits and Hi-biscus late in the season because I had seeds to spare, and even though they were pretty modestly sized they turned out well. I posted some of the Stoopid fruits nugs earlier up the thread, but I harvested the Hi-Biscus not that long ago and was pretty happy with it.


I meant to respond sooner but life is really busy right now. That looks really good! I let mine go until the first week of November last year and it got much more purple than this year's which I took down last weekend. I wish I had taken nicer photos in better light but here are some of the vanilla frosting, hibiscus, a few hella jellys, and bigfoot glue-
Vanilla frosting-

Hibiscus-


Hella helly 1-

Hella jelly 2-


Hella jelly 3(frostiest)-

Bigfoot-


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

MyxtLyte said:


> I meant to respond sooner but life is really busy right now. That looks really good! I let mine go until the first week of November last year and it got much more purple than this year's which I took down last weekend. I wish I had taken nicer photos in better light but here are some of the vanilla frosting, hibiscus, a few hella jellys, and bigfoot glue-
> Vanilla frosting-
> View attachment 5220326
> Hibiscus-
> ...


Are you making charas?


----------



## MyxtLyte (Oct 31, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Are you making charas?


Unintentionally just from big leafing, but i did collect what was on my hands. The hella jelly and bigfoot glue were extremely resinous. Crazy how sticky the bigfoot glue is, and I can see how it earned the name. There were times my fingers felt glued/stuck together.
Plan on growing both again. Jelly is a fast finisher and pretty mold resistant. Had an issue with caterpillars near the end, but noticed it right away and only lost a few grams or so. BT knocked them down.


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 31, 2022)

MyxtLyte said:


> Unintentionally just from big leafing, but i did collect what was on my hands. The hella jelly and bigfoot glue were extremely resinous. Crazy how sticky the bigfoot glue is, and I can see how it earned the name. There were times my fingers felt glued/stuck together.
> Plan on growing both again. Jelly is a fast finisher and pretty mold resistant. Had an issue with caterpillars near the end, but noticed it right away and only lost a few grams or so. BT knocked them down.


Nice! Yeah they look covered! I was thinking about throwing a few seeds outside in the spring to make some the traditional Indian way after realizing how awesome the PUDC scissor hash was


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 1, 2022)

Here’s all gas og around 44 days.
Dominant scent would be rubber
Secondary scent gas. Undertones of kush/earth.
I was hoping a messy gas station smell. But. I have more beans to hunt thru. This one. ‘Not’ a keeper.


----------



## Gameofdeath (Nov 1, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Awesome, thanks! Bout 2 weeks left woohoo!


I did let one go to 60 days. That one had a little bit more drowsiness on the come down. It lacked any kinda smell. Still a good high and had the Jelly taste. The really frosty sweet smelling pheno is the best one imo. Terps are awesome and the high is a little more euphoric. It looks like it's dipped in trichomes.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Here’s all gas og around 44 days.
> Dominant scent would be rubber
> Secondary scent gas. Undertones of kush/earth.
> I was hoping a messy gas station smell. But. I have more beans to hunt thru. This one. ‘Not’ a keeper.


I asked one of the HSC crew “what is your gassiest smelling strain” and this is it. But then I thought about it…I wouldn’t go to a Mexican restaurant for chicken wings. Like, HSC is all about the fruity stuff, so probably not the best place to look for fuel. Sadly I wouldn’t know where to look for it yet, but I promise I will eventually find it. Might see what AKbeanbrains is all about he’s got some old school genetics like NL#5 and Cat Piss. Really looking forward to seeing what his cat piss is all about.

-SIDE NOTE: Just found a couple open dried up *pollen sacks* on All Gas OG…no idea if there was pollen but assuming there had to be.




Gameofdeath said:


> I did let one go to 60 days. That one had a little bit more drowsiness on the come down. It lacked any kinda smell. Still a good high and had the Jelly taste. The really frosty sweet smelling pheno is the best one imo. Terps are awesome and the high is a little more euphoric. It looks like it's dipped in trichomes.


Oh thanks for the heads up!!! That’s exactly why I was wondering. In that case, I’ll be sure to cut a day early rather than a day late. I prefer that drowsyness stays the hell outta my sativa hybrids lol


----------



## skuba (Nov 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Here’s all gas og around 44 days.
> Dominant scent would be rubber
> Secondary scent gas. Undertones of kush/earth.
> I was hoping a messy gas station smell. But. I have more beans to hunt thru. This one. ‘Not’ a keeper.


Maybe not a keeper, but IME the smells change and develop until the plant is cut. Even real OGs can smell sweet and fruity in early flower then completely change by the time it’s finished


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 1, 2022)

skuba said:


> Maybe not a keeper, but IME the smells change and develop until the plant is cut. Even real OGs can smell sweet and fruity in early flower then completely change by the time it’s finished


No. No og will ever smell sweet and fruity. Ogs are Citrus, fuel, skunk, earth. It’s its own scent. Maybe some rubbish. Burnt. But. No. No sweet. No fruit. Sulfur based cultivars typically go from rubber-petrol. Or burnt rubber To that kerosene smell. Just depends on the pheno I guess. This isn a keeper because it’s just simply not a keeper. Lol. 


Dothraki said:


> I asked one of the HSC crew “what is your gassiest smelling strain” and this is it. But then I thought about it…I wouldn’t go to a Mexican restaurant for chicken wings. Like, HSC is all about the fruity stuff, so probably not the best place to look for fuel. Sadly I wouldn’t know where to look for it yet, but I promise I will eventually find it. Might see what AKbeanbrains is all about he’s got some old school genetics like NL#5 and Cat Piss. Really looking forward to seeing what his cat piss is all about.
> 
> -SIDE NOTE: Just found a couple open dried up *pollen sacks* on All Gas OG…no idea if there was pollen but assuming there had to be.
> 
> ...


That area up north, the emerald triangle. Is gas capital. Twenty20 and hsc are very known for gassy strains. They have the most I know of. A shit ton of og came from up north.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That area up north, the emerald triangle. Is gas capital. Twenty20 and hsc are very known for gassy strains. They have the most I know of. A shit ton of og came from up north.


Which gassy strains are HSC known for? Blueberry Cupcake? Lol


----------



## skuba (Nov 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> No. No og will ever smell sweet and fruity. Ogs are Citrus, fuel, skunk, earth. It’s its own scent. Maybe some rubbish. Burnt. But. No. No sweet. No fruit. Sulfur based cultivars typically go from rubber-petrol. Or burnt rubber To that kerosene smell. Just depends on the pheno I guess. This isn a keeper because it’s just simply not a keeper. Lol.
> 
> That area up north, the emerald triangle. Is gas capital. Twenty20 and hsc are very known for gassy strains. They have the most I know of. A shit ton of og came from up north.


I’ve grown a lot of og’s in the area you speak of. When they’re early in flower they don’t have that gas smell. That happens later in flower. My point was that you can’t pick a keeper before it finishes, and how a flower smells at 44 days is different than when it finishes. It looks dank tho, cheers


----------



## MyxtLyte (Nov 1, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That area up north, the emerald triangle. Is gas capital. Twenty20 and hsc are very known for gassy strains. They have the most I know of. A shit ton of og came from up north.


Yup. Twenty20 and hsc are my favorite breeders. They put in more R&D than almost anybody. Twenty has this one called "bad girl" that is just so crazy. The aroma is intoxicating like sweet gas with a touch of old school funk. HSC has plenty of gassy strains- vanilla frosting, vanilla creme pie, bigfoot glue, any of their OG's, headband, royal highness, the bling, some phenotypes of stoopid fruits, purple mountain majesty, notorious thc, don Carlos, collie man kush... They do breed a lot of fruit strains, but breed just as much gas/skunk. The market wants what the market wants and hsc puts out. Bigfoot glue is the best for straight gas/rubber that I've had from them and produces very well. If I wanted something that was just over the top fuel, I'd grow sour diesel. Haven't tried theirs, but I'm sure it's great!


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 2, 2022)

MyxtLyte said:


> Yup. Twenty20 and hsc are my favorite breeders. They put in more R&D than almost anybody. Twenty has this one called "bad girl" that is just so crazy. The aroma is intoxicating like sweet gas with a touch of old school funk. HSC has plenty of gassy strains- vanilla frosting, vanilla creme pie, bigfoot glue, any of their OG's, headband, royal highness, the bling, some phenotypes of stoopid fruits, purple mountain majesty, notorious thc, don Carlos, collie man kush... They do breed a lot of fruit strains, but breed just as much gas/skunk. The market wants what the market wants and hsc puts out. Bigfoot glue is the best for straight gas/rubber that I've had from them and produces very well. If I wanted something that was just over the top fuel, I'd grow sour diesel. Haven't tried theirs, but I'm sure it's great!


I guess my idea of “gassy” is different than a lot of people today. Back 25-30 years ago in new york we had strains like Sour Diesel, which was nothing like what any breeder sells under SD claims or names. Same with skunk. I haven’t had SD in probably close to 15 years…Skunk in over 20, but smoked about every strain called those since, and I don’t consider them gassy or skunky or anything like SD or Skunk. So maybe the criteria has changed. I like HSC, even with the hermie genetics (most prevalent for indoor growers like myself), but if All Gas OG is their “gassiest” strain then I would not consider them a breeder to seek out if gas is what you’re after. With that said, I do like the 2 I’ve grown from them and the Hella Jelly is looking great, AGOG has a nice motor oil like burnt rubber smell with some lemon. But no fuel as of yet.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> I guess my idea of “gassy” is different than a lot of people today. Back 25-30 years ago in new york we had strains like Sour Diesel, which was nothing like what any breeder sells under SD claims or names. Same with skunk. I haven’t had SD in probably close to 15 years…Skunk in over 20, but smoked about every strain called those since, and I don’t consider them gassy or skunky or anything like SD or Skunk. So maybe the criteria has changed. I like HSC, even with the hermie genetics (most prevalent for indoor growers like myself), but if All Gas OG is their “gassiest” strain then I would not consider them a breeder to seek out if gas is what you’re after. With that said, I do like the 2 I’ve grown from them and the Hella Jelly is looking great, AGOG has a nice motor oil like burnt rubber smell with some lemon. But no fuel as of yet.


How many seeds did you sprout?

My idea of gas. Is wet gas dripping out the pump. Pure kerosene and petrol reaked buds. Heavy menthol and almost burns the eyes and nose to absorb the scent. Will clear a building. Gas, skunk, earth, and pine. Are all different. Like. Very different. I like my flower to smell like 87 out the pump. Majority of my phenos kept have that resemblance.

and hsc has prolly just as much sulfur based strains as fruity and candy. I know poddy mouth has that raunchy level of funk. Humboldt area is gas capital.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 2, 2022)

skuba said:


> I’ve grown a lot of og’s in the area you speak of. When they’re early in flower they don’t have that gas smell. That happens later in flower. My point was that you can’t pick a keeper before it finishes, and how a flower smells at 44 days is different than when it finishes. It looks dank tho, cheers


Yes they do. Pure classics. Og 18 Sfv. Tahoe. Ghosts. Deathstar. Master. Ect will. Once again. Never smell like fruit. Period. Banana og. And sweet blended hybrids. Do not count as the gassy classics. I don’t know what you’re talking about. But I have plenty of experience in gassy lines. I know what’s a keeper and what’s not. Essp when it’s a personal preference lmfao. This is not a keeper. I have a 9 other reasons why. I absolutely know this one seed outta 10. Is not a keeper.

like my 41zlushies. Since day 28 veg. Reaked of fuel. Pure gas station shoes with golfball rock solid flowers. Heavy “tacky” resin production early on. Means great for washing. Now that’s a keeper.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 2, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> like my 41zlushies. Since day 28 veg. Reaked of fuel. Pure gas station shoes with golfball rock solid flowers. Heavy “tacky” resin production early on. Means great for washing. Now that’s a keeper.


Who was this by? I’m looking for gassy too. Got a bag seed from some excellent Sour Power growing…hoping to see a little ECSD genetics, grapefruit and fuel. I’ll know in a couple weeks


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 2, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Which gassy strains are HSC known for? Blueberry Cupcake? Lol


Their Garlic Budder I've grown definitely has had the nice spicy garlicky chem smell you expect from a GMO cross. Made our eyes water to trim; it's not the OG-style gas smell, but it's nowhere near sweet or fruity.




MyxtLyte said:


> Crazy how sticky the bigfoot glue is, and I can see how it earned the name.


It's supposed to be a GG#4 backcross so hey, good to see viable GG#4 seeds on the market, I know Tony Green's did an inbred line as well.



MyxtLyte said:


> Jelly is a fast finisher and pretty mold resistant. Had an issue with caterpillars near the end, but noticed it right away and only lost a few grams or so. BT knocked them down.


Mostly my experience too, but I do think it's a fast strain that's maybe not as fast as they claim, I was kind of progressively harvesting plants when I grew a bunch of them two summers ago, and I think the ones that ran closer to 8 weeks did benefit a bit.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 2, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> Their Garlic Budder I've grown definitely has had the nice the spicy garlicky chem smell you expect from a GMO cross. Made our eyes water to trim; it's not the OG-style gas smell, but it's nowhere near sweet or fruity.View attachment 5221176
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garlic Budder sounds interesting. Regarding GG#4, any way to identify the original 2009 cut from Josey? AFAIK it’s not a very smelly strain, I‘ve had it a few years ago but don’t remember what it smelled or tasted like, I usually go for sativas. 

I’m 40 days in with Hella Jelly, stigma just starting to turn orange here and there. I transitioned slow so guess I should start checking trichs soon. I have two phenos, both sweet like candy but definitely different terp profiles. I even think I’m getting some earthy black pepper behind the candy from one of them.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 3, 2022)

All Gas OG in no way shape or form was anything OG kush …. Short squat plants that smell like purple kush with gas… no OG anywhere in the multiple packs I ran… they have garbage genetics …. Any clone from the major retailers are better


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 3, 2022)

WE'VE. GOT. BUSH.    Collie Man Kush redemption run is underway. My last PBB seed hasn't popped yet, but i remember it took me and my dad almost the whole seedpack to get three healthy plants (seeds may have been stored improperly or are just old) and admittedly I'm not not much of anything to help an old seed germ, just using my standard method.


----------



## _docta420groove_ (Nov 3, 2022)

Just ordered from Chitown Seeds! Prob the best prices for Humboldt Seed Company! I got my ten packs for less than $70. 

I’m currently growing OG Kush from them. Next grow I’m gonna pop Garlic Budder and Hella Jelly. I’ll post pics as my plants mature, still very early on.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 3, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> A pheno of Jelly Rancher / Hella Jelly.
> Day 45, from flip.


That looks exactly like my All Gas OG and nothing like my Hella Jellies lol. What did it end up smelling/tasting like?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 3, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> All Gas OG in no way shape or form was anything OG kush …. Short squat plants that smell like purple kush with gas… no OG anywhere in the multiple packs I ran… they have garbage genetics …. Any clone from the major retailers are better


Lol. Yeah. Gassy burnt rubber was not what I was expecting. However. Old growth og is a good og.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 3, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Lol. Yeah. Gassy burnt rubber was not what I was expecting. However. Old growth og is a good og.


Hey who was the 41zlushies from? I can’t seem to find it but your description sounds great.


----------



## Kgrim (Nov 3, 2022)

I am quite happy with my 1st run of HSC strains this year. All were pretty good in my swamp boxes. Notorious THC, Bigfoot Glue, Pistachio, Squirt were all real nice. Lemongrass had a PM issue that I battled all year, Blueberry Muffin really didn't like the swamp much, but turned out OK. Humboldt Dream took forever to start budding and finish.
So far, Pistschio has been everyone's favorite, my Aunt and her Bike club love it and can't get enough. 
Humboldt Dream will be coming out of the Cannatrol Sunday afternoon just in time for football and the NASCAR Championship race. Really looking forward to trying this one, as it has a very unique smell, kinda like a sweet, burnt rubber. I will definitely run another series next year in the swamp, will probably add Hibiscus to the list, and definitely run Pistschio, Bigfoot, and Notorious THC again.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 3, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Hey who was the 41zlushies from? I can’t seem to find it but your description sounds great.


It’s from raw. But it was a promo only. I have it mothered at the moment tho if you’re tryin to trade snips? Just dm me


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 4, 2022)

About to pop these for my indoor grow.


----------



## crisnpropa (Nov 5, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> That looks exactly like my All Gas OG and nothing like my Hella Jellies lol. What did it end up smelling/tasting like?


Notes of the cotton candy, berry and juicy fruit chewing gum aromas.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2022)

OkieKush said:


> About to pop these for my indoor grow.
> View attachment 5221928


Who did you order those from? I ran clones that came from their Blueberry Muffin strains summer before last and was super happy with the end results.


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 6, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Who did you order those from? I ran clones that came from their Blueberry Muffin strains summer before last and was super happy with the end results.


I bought them, and others, from chitownseeds. Great site for seeds.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 10, 2022)

Has anyone ever got a pheno of Hella Jelly (Jelly Rancher) that has a bit of an armpit funk to it? I haven’t harvested yet so not sure if it will come out like that after drying…hopefully it stays… it’s sorta like bitter grapefruit rind with some B.O. Not a huge blast in the face but it’s definitely there. 

I assume there’s usually 4 - 5 phenos of these seeds right? Maybe more for certain strains?


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Has anyone ever got a pheno of Hella Jelly (Jelly Rancher) that has a bit of an armpit funk to it? I haven’t harvested yet so not sure if it will come out like that after drying…hopefully it stays… it’s sorta like bitter grapefruit rind with some B.O. Not a huge blast in the face but it’s definitely there.
> 
> I assume there’s usually 4 - 5 phenos of these seeds right? Maybe more for certain strains?


I have not heard of a musty pheno yet. That’s interesting. You got pics? That’s pretty cool!


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 10, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I have not heard of a musty pheno yet. That’s interesting. You got pics? That’s pretty cool!


I’ll get some pics up when lights come on. Musty would be a good word… someone else thought it smelled like ”garbage” lol. But I got more musty armpit with bitter citrus rind. It’s day 49 of flower.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 12, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I have not heard of a musty pheno yet. That’s interesting. You got pics? That’s pretty cool!


Here’s the one that is less fruity and more like garbage 



Getting chopped in a few days I think


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 12, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Here’s the one that is less fruity and more like garbage
> 
> View attachment 5225207View attachment 5225208View attachment 5225209
> 
> Getting chopped in a few days I think


Nice!


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 12, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Nice!


We’ll see if it loses the funk after harvest…I’m only on my 2nd grow so not tons of terp profile experience. I did notice on my PUDC the terp profile was best around week 6 I think, more baked goods donut icing etc., but after that week it leaned more into candy territory, sort of. In your experience can it lose the funk and turn candy sweet after harvest? Just for the record I’m hoping for the funk hahaha.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 12, 2022)

Here’s a popcorn of the other pheno


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 12, 2022)

What would you guys say is the most flavorful HSC strain?
.. scratch that… which would you say is…

1. Most Flavorful
2. Strongest Smelling
3. Best High


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 13, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> 1. Most Flavorful
> 2. Strongest Smelling
> 3. Best High


For reference I've grown:
Blueberry muffin, blueberry cupcake, hi-biscus, apple blossom, garlic Budder, Stoopid fruits, caramel cream, magic melon, pistachio, vanilla creme pie, raspberry parfait, and Jelly rancher (hella jelly). There are a few I've only grown one time like pistachio and raspberry parfait that I can't really comment on.



1. Most Flavorful - Apple blossom (also probably my overall favorite, it's a really well-rounded strain. The smell and taste are sweet and flowery more than fruity, like honey/flower nectar)

2. Strongest smelling - Hi-biscus (Blueberry muffin and all the crosses are really terpy but hi-biscus gave me the strongest smelling phenos. Raspberry parfait also was really terpy but I only grew one, and the terps were not what I was expecting, it was a really fresh strong pine smell)

3. Best high - Garlic Budder/Apple Blossom. Garlic Budder is an absolutely sedative, narcotic strain. I had it as dry cured flower, ice water hash, and rosin, and I feel confident in saying it's a real "in-da-couch" indica. Apple Blossom was the best all-around anytime smoke, good relaxing body feels but not sedative with a pleasant head high. I've only grown one Stoopid fruits but that was a really nice "sativa" high, though I would want to grow it again to confirm.


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 13, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> For reference I've grown:
> Blueberry muffin, blueberry cupcake, hi-biscus, apple blossom, garlic Budder, Stoopid fruits, caramel cream, magic melon, pistachio, vanilla creme pie, raspberry parfait, and Jelly rancher (hella jelly). There are a few I've only grown one time like pistachio and raspberry parfait that I can't really comment on.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed breakdown…was hoping to get a bunch of replies, but you have me wanting Stoopid Fruits for the high, Garlic Budder for my night time Indica and ….well crap, I guess I want all of them you listed now hahaha! I almost grabbed Hi-Biscus because (I think) it was a cross from the zkittles cut, which was the most flavorfull I’ve had. Even tasted sweet and delicious down to the last hit of the bowl. In my current stockpile I have…

*Pineapple Upside Down Cake - (sweet and unique terps, great anytime high. Very care free chill, can still be active)
*Lemon Grass - (If didn’t know better I’d say this one was crossed with trainwreck not PUDC. Good for working on music)
-haven’t grown or smoked these yet-
*Humboldt Sour Diesel
*Pistachio
*Hella Jelly - (near harvest, 2 phenos)
*Strawberry Cheesecake
*All Gas OG (near harvest)

To elaborate on PUDC… 
it’s really potent, but one thing is very unique. The more you smoke, the more of the same exact feeling you get, just stronger lol. Let me clarify…most strains (for me) there is a point in which you overdo it…the high becomes uncomfortable or you end up zombified, but with PUDC , it always feels like the same exact high even when you turn it up 5 notches. I once smoked way too much where normally I’d have to chill for 10-15 but instead I jumped on a treadmill, put the headphones on and watched an Adele music video with a huge grin . It was a miracle that the speed of my footsteps jogging were matching the tempo like a metronome, all the way to the last beat of the song. Anyways, I thought I was in the music video, like people were listening to the song and seeing me in the room of the video on the treadmill. I think I was the boyfriend she was singing about, I was the actor being filmed haha I sound crazy. Yeah it’s a great high. Smooth as silk can’t even feel the smoke. Will grow again. 

Lemongrass….where do I start lol. Highly suggest Lemongrass. It can give you energy or knock you out, spark inspiration or make you retarded, day or night, potent as fuck, and smells like lemon pledge. A better dry and cure might bring out some fuel too. Will DEFINITELY grow this one again!!! Love it!


----------



## MyxtLyte (Nov 14, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> What would you guys say is the most flavorful HSC strain?
> .. scratch that… which would you say is…
> 
> 1. Most Flavorful
> ...


As far as flavor and smell go, ime the best tasting also happen to be the best smelling. For effect, there isn't an obvious correlation to smell or taste.
I'll give my favorites but keep in mind that psychoactive effect is pretty subjective. 
Best smelling and tasting-squirt
Best effect- vanilla frosting
Squirt is a cross of blueberry muffin and tangie. Everything that has blueberry muffin in it seems to gain a week in flower and grows really nice. This cultivar seems to carry on the tangie lineage well. Smells absolutely amazing like grapefruit, tangerines, honey, and melted butter. A little finicky in early veg, but makes up for it later.

Vanilla frosting-What I look for in experience is something uplifting, but also relaxing since I mostly use it for sleep. VF also delivers pretty well in smell/taste. I'd describe it just like humboldt does on the site- sweet vanilla and og kush. It's very relaxing, but uplifts mood too. 2nd place would be the squirt which is more suited for daytime activities. It's 80% sativa and the tangie comes through again here. Really clear energizing smoke. Not edgy like some sativas can be, so if I did smoke during the day, it would be my first choice.
Hard to pick favorites with hsc since everything they put out is noteworthy. They're really all my favorites.


----------



## Kgrim (Nov 14, 2022)

I have only smoked a few that I grew out this year. 
Humboldt Dream to me is OK. It took way too long to finish, tastes good, but the high is mediocre, and not very strong. Will not be running this again.
Squirt is amazing, terps carried thru dry/cure and tastes like a fresh squeezed grapefruit, and the whole house smelled the same way after smoking. Awesome energizing daytime high. Beautiful dark purple buds that reek of grapefruit, will run this again. 
Now, Pistachio, this is one that hits the mark. Everyone loves this smoke, most because it's "overly" potent. It's very easy to grow, very mildew resistant, and a big yielder. 
Sweet smelling after curing, but that's where it ends. Taste is different, kinda nutty, reminds me of the old school Columbian we could get some 40+ years ago, and has a knock down stone to it, smoke too much, and your definitely couch locked.
I ran a few ounces up to my Aunt who suffers from anxiety horribly. A few of her Veteran Bike club members were over, and they all got fried off 1 joint, that they didn't even finish. 
My aunt will actually get out of the house, ride in the car, and go shopping, which is a real chore for her, and it helps her get thru the day. 
Had to run a bunch more up for the old Veterans, because some that have PTSD have said that it's the 1st time in a long time, that they've gotten good sleep, and say it's better than some of the shit the VA keeps trying to pump into them. 
Some of the local younger Veterans I help every year, I gave out a few strains, Pistachio is a hands down favorite also. 
I've gotten a couple phone calls from wives asking me "what did you give him??" It seems to help them better than the psychotropic drugs that the VA hands out like candy. 
So for me, Pistachio is definitely in my "keeper" stable of seeds. Yield, taste, and high all hit the mark, and how much it helps out my fellow Veterans, is another reason to keep it in the stable.


----------



## GlassJoe (Nov 14, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Thanks for the detailed breakdown…was hoping to get a bunch of replies, but you have me wanting Stoopid Fruits for the high, Garlic Budder for my night time Indica and ….well crap, I guess I want all of them you listed now hahaha! I almost grabbed Hi-Biscus because (I think) it was a cross from the zkittles cut, which was the most flavorfull I’ve had. Even tasted sweet and delicious down to the last hit of the bowl. In my current stockpile I have…
> 
> *Pineapple Upside Down Cake - (sweet and unique terps, great anytime high. Very care free chill, can still be active)
> *Lemon Grass - (If didn’t know better I’d say this one was crossed with trainwreck not PUDC. Good for working on music)
> ...


I actually grew 3 lemongrass as well, I forgot about it because I didn't buy them, I traded a friend some seeds for their hembra (now gaslamp seeds) freebies which happened to be lemongrass. It was great for me, too; good potency, on the quicker side flowering, and the smell was like a buttery lemon smell, like a lemon bar, which stands to reason because it's a gelato cross. E:Actually, Hembra/Gaslamp is having an awesome sale, even cheaper than chitown where I usually get seeds, $75/pack on HSC. I've been tempted by their raw genetics packs too, $60/5 fems)


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 20, 2022)

Getting close to harvesting All Gas OG. Hella Jellys are hanging in the other tent.. 53 days after a 2 week transition to 12/12. One pheno should have gone a week or so more. Both could’ve used more time to ripen further. I’ll wait until bottom buds are within the window before chopping, and top buds are nice and ripe, with middle buds probably being perfect. At 58 days right now. I’m guessing another week. It smells fantastic like burnt motor oil and lemon. 

Here’s the All Gas OG. This pheno is a gorgeous looking plant with leaves turning dark red to purple black and awesome colorful buds. The blood orange hairs and shades of purples and greens. Grown organically in soil with Nectar For The Gods.



Anyone smoke this one before? What did you like or dislike about it?


----------



## RadioWaves (Nov 20, 2022)

Smoking some now, cured almost a year. Some of my favorite. Has an aftertaste same as the jar smell


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2022)

I just finished one of mine a couple weeks ago. And I’m not disappointed and not impressed. I gotta run another seed but smells like gas. Taste like gas. It’s a good daytime flower. Leaving motivated and stoned. I like it. Just gotta find a keeper


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 21, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I just finished one of mine a couple weeks ago. And I’m not disappointed and not impressed. I gotta run another seed but smells like gas. Taste like gas. It’s a good daytime flower. Leaving motivated and stoned. I like it. Just gotta find a keeper


I hope mine ends up similar to your description. Sounds great! I should probably get in the habit of taking clones in case I do stumble across a keeper eventually. I have a feeling the Sour Power bag seed has the potential…but I didnt take any cuts.


RadioWaves said:


> Smoking some now, cured almost a year. Some of my favorite. Has an aftertaste same as the jar smell


What’s the nose on it? Does yours feel more Sativa or Indica dominant?


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 21, 2022)

Humboldt Seed COMPANY's Purple Panty Dropper, Don Carlos, OG Kush, and Trainwreck ready to go. I'm experimenting with the funnel and water ring to see if it makes watering easier. I might do a scrog on it, haven't decided yet. It's going to get crowded.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 22, 2022)

I like it. Feed everyone at once


----------



## OkieKush (Nov 22, 2022)

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 29, 2022)

Collie Man Kush. One of em is gettin' weird on me, lol! These babes are one week apart (18 and 25 days from seed, pictured). The big one already has a nice aroma when I touch it!


----------



## Dothraki (Nov 29, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5231828
> Collie Man Kush. One of em is gettin' weird on me, lol! These babes are one week apart (18 and 25 days from seed, pictured). The big one already has a nice aroma when I touch it!


You better clone that bottom plant, it might be very unique.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 6, 2022)

All Gas OG is drying on the left


Haven’t tested it yet but they look nice


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 9, 2022)

I decided to try scrogging for the first time.


----------



## Splinter7 (Dec 10, 2022)

just got a freebie 2 pack of runtz x mint with my muffins. anyone heard of this? i couldn't find anything. i keep slots in the tents based on expected S/I ratios....is this an indica dom?


----------



## trychrome (Dec 11, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> What would you guys say is the most flavorful HSC strain?
> .. scratch that… which would you say is…
> 
> 1. Most Flavorful
> ...


Hands down, Collie Man Kush checks all those boxes. LOUD, sour and a really nice uplifting, chill high.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 11, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Hands down, Collie Man Kush checks all those boxes. LOUD, sour and a really nice uplifting, chill high.


I’ve seen a few comments on how good CMK is so I’ll have to check it out! I’m testing out Hella Jelly right now, dried but not cured yet. I’m hoping the smell translates to flavor after a nice cure…but I stole a bud off an unripe sour power that already tasted awesome even with a quick dry, so we‘ll see. But I am really liking the Hella Jelly so far. One pheno is a bit skunky and the other is bright sweet and sour citrus. The skunky one makes me retarded so I’ll only use it when I got nothing to do lol.


----------



## GlassJoe (Dec 11, 2022)

This Year's catalog looks like it has four new strains. They're all listed as fem-only Bx2s.



https://humboldtseedcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/WEB-CATALOG_2023_03-1.pdf


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 11, 2022)

Jelly Donuts sounds amazing, Hella Jelly n Runtz…and sweet candy + fuel… yes yes that is what I’m looking for. Next order will definitely include Jelly Donuts. Gazzurple too…as stupid as the name is, sounds fantastic. Psychedelic and energizing, tart + fuel…holy shit guys HSC is really bringing a tear to my eye right now.


----------



## trychrome (Dec 12, 2022)

GlassJoe said:


> This Year's catalog looks like it has four new strains. They're all listed as fem-only Bx2s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hearing a lot of noise about the Gazzurple.


----------



## orangejesus (Dec 15, 2022)

just placed my first ever order for seeds: ten pack of Don Carlos feminized
my black lab very much enjoys singing along when he hears Don doing 'Wiseman' with Slightly Stoopid ('Ohhhh ohhh ohhhh oh') - seemed like a good reason to pick this strain.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 17, 2022)

Question for All Gas OG growers/smokers…

What flavors are you getting? I am smoking a sparkly black pheno with vibrant but dark orange hairs. It has a sort of motor oil “gassy” smell amongst other notes I can’t describe but the flavor is out of this world right off the dry. To me it tastes like incense and burning sage. I haven’t seen anyone go nuts over All Gas OG so I’m wondering if I ended up with a rare pheno or something. The flavor is so strong too. Is this the norm for All Gas OG?

Here’s a pic of where I broke the bud in half… any of you guys end up with this one before? It’s black!


----------



## RadioWaves (Dec 18, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Question for All Gas OG growers/smokers…
> 
> What flavors are you getting? I am smoking a sparkly black pheno with vibrant but dark orange hairs. It has a sort of motor oil “gassy” smell amongst other notes I can’t describe but the flavor is out of this world right off the dry. To me it tastes like incense and burning sage. I haven’t seen anyone go nuts over All Gas OG so I’m wondering if I ended up with a rare pheno or something. The flavor is so strong too. Is this the norm for All Gas OG?
> 
> ...


All gas was my favorite last time. Nice smell and taste and an aftertaste


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 19, 2022)

Collie Man Kush pheno variations. Two fem seeds, same pack.


----------



## RadioWaves (Dec 19, 2022)

trychrome said:


> Hands down, Collie Man Kush checks all those boxes. LOUD, sour and a really nice uplifting, chill high.


Fuck. Now I have to buy someCMK


----------



## TurboNico (Dec 20, 2022)

RadioWaves said:


> Fuck. Now I have to buy someCMK


I've been having some on deck waiting to be popped I can't wait!!


----------



## trychrome (Dec 20, 2022)

RadioWaves said:


> Fuck. Now I have to buy someCMK


I need to grab some more as well b4 HSC decides to discontinue.
@PopAndSonGrows has a similar looking pheno to the one we smoked on 420 this year.




although I'm interested in seeing what the other pheno produces.... if he doesn't catch a case of botrytis again.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 20, 2022)

Damn, yours was a nice "in between" my weird one & the standard phenos. And yes it was FAN.TAS.TIC smoke

No more rot, I've upped my ventilation game since then. That was me using a 4" inline teed off to exhaust two tents, now i have a dedicated 6" so we're good. Also I'm not used to growing actual colas so that caught me off guard


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 21, 2022)

Less than a week of being bagged since the dry, All Gas OG is smelling like Nag Champa and clove. Very strong smelling strain.


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 22, 2022)

You all won't be disappointed in Collie Man Kush. This is my plant I grew a while ago in my 4x4. Great smoke.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 23, 2022)

OkieKush said:


> You all won't be disappointed in Collie Man Kush. This is my plant I grew a while ago in my 4x4. Great smoke.
> 
> View attachment 5240830


How’d you get the branches to stay so short? I tried training like this but ended up with a huge out of control bush lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 23, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> How’d you get the branches to stay so short? I tried training like this but ended up with a huge out of control bush lol


Looks like he just kept pulling branches outward, lol

Also, some phenos will stay a lil shorter


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 23, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Looks like he just kept pulling branches outward, lol
> 
> Also, some phenos will stay a lil shorter


On the CMK, I used long U-shaped wire to anchor the branches down. Growing in 10 gal containers gives me enough room to do that. Sometimes I use bamboo instead to spread the branches out. I just top one time.


----------



## ncryptd (Dec 23, 2022)

Blueberry Cupcake - Day 41. Such an amazing smell and super resinous. Starting to develop some nice purp hues and etc. This one has been a bit of a PITA as she decided to start demonstrating intersex traits around day ~18 - thankfully only across the undersides of some of the mid-larf nugs - it has been painful to stay on top of but I think I have kept things under control. It was never bad enough to want to chop her, which I had to unfortunately do with one of the others in this run...Old Growth OG. Which sucked - it was a super awesome plant - so vigorous, so smelly, so excellent...just my luck. Old Growth started tossing intersex outputs across nodes from top to bottom; untenable...and thus, culled. Bummer. 

I have a raspberry parfait going in here as well and all is good. No intersex noted; but interesting polyploid colas across-the-board. Very pungent but the tent is dominated by the BB Cupcake for sure. Can't wait to see how she ends up.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 26, 2022)

Still waiting for the All Gas OG to cure…but wow the smell, flavor, potency…I ended up with a pheno unlike anything I’ve had. Tastes and smells like incense, clove and burning sage. If my SO lights a bowl of it I instantly know what she is smoking. So distinct and rare. If any of you end up with this pheno (buds are black after dry) please hit me up with a response. It’s standing toe to toe with my 3x Cannabis Cup winning genetics. Didn’t take clones but wish wish wish I did lol.

Literally smells like Nag Champa and sage when burning, and tastes like incense and clove


----------



## _docta420groove_ (Dec 26, 2022)

I got my H.S.C. OG Kush hitting second week of flower. I have very limited space indoor so have two plants in a 5 gallon container. One Pheno is slow growing and small. The second Pheno is the stinkiest and tallest in the room. Stem and leaf rub smells of cat piss. Right next to it growing some S1 seeds I created and some Irie Genetics. Will post in the next week or so.


----------



## _docta420groove_ (Dec 26, 2022)

Dothraki said:


> Still waiting for the All Gas OG to cure…but wow the smell, flavor, potency…I ended up with a pheno unlike anything I’ve had. Tastes and smells like incense, clove and burning sage. If my SO lights a bowl of it I instantly know what she is smoking. So distinct and rare. If any of you end up with this pheno (buds are black after dry) please hit me up with a response. It’s standing toe to toe with my 3x Cannabis Cup winning genetics. Didn’t take clones but wish wish wish I did lol.
> 
> Literally smells like Nag Champa and sage when burning, and tastes like incense and clove


That sounds and smells Fucken dope. I can just imagine what special plant you came across. It’s always a bummer when you lose a plant/clone.

Might give that All Gas OG a try after I grow my Garlic Budder, Hella Jelly, and Purple Panty Dropper.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 26, 2022)

_docta420groove_ said:


> That sounds and smells Fucken dope. I can just imagine what special plant you came across. It’s always a bummer when you lose a plant/clone.
> 
> Might give that All Gas OG a try after I grow my Garlic Budder, Hella Jelly, and Purple Panty Dropper.


I don’t take clones…but this would for sure be the one to keep. I figure…by the time I get through 6 ounces of it, I’ll be ready for something different anyway lol.


----------



## His Dank Materials (Dec 28, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> Blueberry Cupcake - Day 41. Such an amazing smell and super resinous. Starting to develop some nice purp hues and etc. This one has been a bit of a PITA as she decided to start demonstrating intersex traits around day ~18 - thankfully only across the undersides of some of the mid-larf nugs - it has been painful to stay on top of but I think I have kept things under control. It was never bad enough to want to chop her, which I had to unfortunately do with one of the others in this run...Old Growth OG. Which sucked - it was a super awesome plant - so vigorous, so smelly, so excellent...just my luck. Old Growth started tossing intersex outputs across nodes from top to bottom; untenable...and thus, culled. Bummer.


This is the second time I've read about HSC gear demonstrating intersex traits. The other person said they had a bunch and complained to HSC about it. They got a response saying that it was likely caused by the abrupt transition to 12/12, with the thinking being that since HSC works outdoors the plants are adapted to that more gradual transition. Does that seem plausible to you all? I've read so many rave reviews of HSC (and recently picked up some Lemongrass beans myself) but that conflict between being bred outdoor then grown indoor seems like it could cause problems to my layman brain. Or it could be bro science and the intersex stuff is just the genetics and other environmental factors, I have no idea. I plan to grow their stuff someday, but for me that will have to be indoors since I live on a city block with a big ol' street lamp shining right into my backyard.


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 28, 2022)

His Dank Materials said:


> This is the second time I've read about HSC gear demonstrating intersex traits. The other person said they had a bunch and complained to HSC about it. They got a response saying that it was likely caused by the abrupt transition to 12/12, with the thinking being that since HSC works outdoors the plants are adapted to that more gradual transition. Does that seem plausible to you all? I've read so many rave reviews of HSC (and recently picked up some Lemongrass beans myself) but that conflict between being bred outdoor then grown indoor seems like it could cause problems to my layman brain. Or it could be bro science and the intersex stuff is just the genetics and other environmental factors, I have no idea. I plan to grow their stuff someday, but for me that will have to be indoors since I live on a city block with a big ol' street lamp shining right into my backyard.


I'm running their blueberrry cupcake right now and a good portion of them have hermed. Yeah, plants bred outdoors will be adapted to the outdoor environment, and vice versa. The stress of the indoor environment being foreign and strict could absolutely be triggering intersex traist. I don't think it means we should avoid them altogether, it just means you should know what to expect when ordering them. And in humboldts defense, I've had plenty of seed packs from indoor breeders go herm as well, sometimes much worse than what I'm seeing with the cupcakes.


----------



## ncryptd (Dec 28, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> I'm running their blueberrry cupcake right now and a good portion of them have hermed. Yeah, plants bred outdoors will be adapted to the outdoor environment, and vice versa. The stress of the indoor environment being foreign and strict could absolutely be triggering intersex traist. I don't think it means we should avoid them altogether, it just means you should know what to expect when ordering them. And in humboldts defense, I've had plenty of seed packs from indoor breeders go herm as well, sometimes much worse than what I'm seeing with the cupcakes.


The intersex expressions I've had with HSC strains, with one exception (Old Growth OG), have been somewhat "manageable"; most of the balls appear at the 3rd-5th internodes with a few being crafty and hiding under leaves and etc...it's a pain in the ass for about two weeks straight and then it seems to level out. Blueberry cupcake followed with this route; she is now on day 47 and looks (and smells) absolutely amazing. Raspberry parfait , sitting next to her, has had zero intersex issues. 

Previous to this, I also experienced intersex with Bigfoot Glue (again, mainly 3rd-5th internode areas) and just a very small number on Vanilla Frosting. Both turned out amazing but it was a lot of work (and paranoia, lol). 

There seems to be a product out there that has been demonstrated to help preclude intersex traits from popping up called "Switch" (Optic Foliar). It has a sordid history of potentially having banned substances in it ...but there's some pretty strong evidence that , when used (sparingly) at day 7 and 17 , it will act as a preventative of sorts. Has anyone tried this stuff? 

Given how amazing BB Cupcake seems like she will end up being, I may give this "Switch" stuff a shot , knowing that BB Cupcake will most likely demonstrate intersex traits with each run. 

But, it sure gives me pause when considering jumping on some of these new 2023 strains that HSC is releasing. BB Pancakes sounds like a real banger but ...maybe it will bang you with an assload of ball sacks along the way. Damn.


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 28, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> But, it sure gives me pause when considering jumping on some of these new 2023 strains that HSC is releasing. BB Pancakes sounds like a real banger but ...maybe it will bang you with an assload of ball sacks along the way. Damn.


That's how I'm feeling too. Blueberry cupcakes smells are amazing so far tbh. I like to monocrop my flower room though, and the keepers have to be pollen-free. It's a pain enough to defoliate at week 3. Hands and knees picking pollen sacs off for a week or two is no beuno when you have more than a couple lights. I have a couple phenos that had no balls, so fingers crossed, but yeah, makes me pause when considering them for future pheno hunts.


----------



## RadioWaves (Dec 28, 2022)

I just harvested BB cupcake. No balls, indoor raised bed. All gas last year same results and some of my favorites smoke.


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 28, 2022)

So far, I've grown (indoor) and harvested Humboldt Seed Company's Blueberry Muffin, Collie Man Kush, Mountaintop Mint, and Hella Jelly. No balls.


----------



## Aheadatime (Dec 29, 2022)

OkieKush said:


> So far, I've grown (indoor) and harvested Humboldt Seed Company's Blueberry Muffin, Collie Man Kush, Mountaintop Mint, and Hella Jelly. No balls.


That's good to hear. What was your favorite so far? I've been hearing good things about CMK


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 29, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> The intersex expressions I've had with HSC strains...


I'm curious if you have tried taking a clone and flowering it to see if the intersex issue carries over?

I have heard from a few breeders that often when the from seed plant herms the clones may not

I experienced this myself with Einsteins Pipe from Second Generation Genetics. My first run had nanners but the from clone second run did not.


----------



## OkieKush (Dec 29, 2022)

Aheadatime said:


> That's good to hear. What was your favorite so far? I've been hearing good things about CMK


Yeah, I'm going to have to say Collie Man Kush was the best so far. The Blueberry Muffin was an interesting one because it smelled just like baked blueberry muffins during flower, but it wasn't super potent.


----------



## ncryptd (Dec 29, 2022)

ALPHA.GanjaGuy said:


> I'm curious if you have tried taking a clone and flowering it to see if the intersex issue carries over?
> 
> I have heard from a few breeders that often when the from seed plant herms the clones may not
> 
> I experienced this myself with Einsteins Pipe from Second Generation Genetics. My first run had nanners but the from clone second run did not.


Good question; I did not take clones due to the others I popped as part of this run (and we can only have 4x plants in the state I live in). It would be interesting to know as I flowered at roughly ~7 weeks or so. Maybe there's a threshold where intersex issues are mitigated. It would be a good test to prove out for sure...

Raspberry Parfait, right next to BB Cupcake, looks amazing and has had no issues at all. Fun times.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 29, 2022)

i have 1 blueberry cupcake that was started under t-5 til had 2 modes then put outside.
it is now about 4ft tall,has been topped numerous times and supercropped.
i accidentally snapped a branch while bending it and after a few days of it looking like it wasnt going to recover i cut and put in aero cloner with a couple luckydog chembrand cuttings.
Only 1 of the chembrand cuttings was showing anything at same time .
it had a decent roots by day 6 ,probably the fastest ive ever seen a cutting take.
this blueberry cupcake has been a pleasure to grow and when finished i will post pictures, has had up til now no hermie traits but time will tell,ive never been a fem seed guy but maybe this could turn me LOL


----------



## trychrome (Dec 29, 2022)

His Dank Materials said:


> This is the second time I've read about HSC gear demonstrating intersex traits. The other person said they had a bunch and complained to HSC about it. They got a response saying that it was likely caused by the abrupt transition to 12/12, with the thinking being that since HSC works outdoors the plants are adapted to that more gradual transition. Does that seem plausible to you all? I've read so many rave reviews of HSC (and recently picked up some Lemongrass beans myself) but that conflict between being bred outdoor then grown indoor seems like it could cause problems to my layman brain. Or it could be bro science and the intersex stuff is just the genetics and other environmental factors, I have no idea. I plan to grow their stuff someday, but for me that will have to be indoors since I live on a city block with a big ol' street lamp shining right into my backyard.


I've seen a lot more than two times but always indoor. Had a Humboldt Pound Cake herm last year but their gear has been pretty solid for me.


----------



## Dothraki (Dec 29, 2022)

I had Pineapple Upside Down Cake “herm”. I picked the balls off…couple came back that week…then flowered out like normal after that. Amazing smell, smooth smoke, potent effect. Lemongrass, Hella Jelly and All Gas OG didn’t hermie..well All Gas OG sorta threw a sac towards the end and gave me about 5 or 6 free seeds lol. But only in one tiny bud towards the bottom.

DJ Short says “the best stuff always comes from hermed plants”.


----------



## Dothraki (Jan 1, 2023)

One of my Hella Jelly phenos is really bringing back memories of smoking skunk back in the 90s. The high feels similar and there’s a distinct skunkyness to it (not nearly as prominent or loud) but it’s there. I’m curious to know where these genetics came from. Both Hella Jelly phenos are fantastic! Very potent feeling high…good for creativity and lifted mood!

Hella Jelly would be a great antidepressant, or if you’re like me and have a few hobbies it’s great for creative inspiration and just that good old school feeling of a nice strong high that makes you want to play hide and go seek with your dog lol.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 1, 2023)

Dothraki said:


> One of my Hella Jelly phenos is really bringing back memories of smoking skunk back in the 90s. The high feels similar and there’s a distinct skunkyness to it (not nearly as prominent or loud) but it’s there. I’m curious to know where these genetics came from. Both Hella Jelly phenos are fantastic! Very potent feeling high…good for creativity and lifted mood!
> 
> Hella Jelly would be a great antidepressant, or if you’re like me and have a few hobbies it’s great for creative inspiration and just that good old school feeling of a nice strong high that makes you want to play hide and go seek with your dog lol.


Here ya go









Jelly Rancher (Humboldt Seed Company) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Jelly Rancher is one of the best Sativas created in the last years - it is a cross of Notorious THC and the very fruity Very Cherry, two superb strains with an incredible quality. The strain is as fast as an Indica but offers best sativagens, the fan...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Dothraki (Jan 2, 2023)

trychrome said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that…but then look up Notorius THC, came from two other strains they bred, then those were each two different strains they bred etc. but I never ended up on where the genetics started that they were using. I know one of them was some unknown “OG” strain they got from a guy, supposedly older genetics. 

Also very curious if anyone here has tried the Humboldt Sour Diesel, what it’s like, and if it resembles REAL sour diesel in any way shape or form??


----------



## trychrome (Jan 2, 2023)

Dothraki said:


> Yeah I saw that…but then look up Notorius THC, came from two other strains they bred, then those were each two different strains they bred etc. but I never ended up on where the genetics started that they were using. I know one of them was some unknown “OG” strain they got from a guy, supposedly older genetics.
> 
> Also very curious if anyone here has tried the Humboldt Sour Diesel, what it’s like, and if it resembles REAL sour diesel in any way shape or form??


That's likely as accurate as you will get given the sketchy history of Humboldt genetics.


----------



## Dothraki (Jan 3, 2023)

trychrome said:


> That's likely as accurate as you will get given the sketchy history of Humboldt genetics.


Yeah I guess lol. I didn’t realize they were so secretive. Any ideas? I swear there’s some skunk and funk in my Hella Jellies. Curious about what good stuff could be hiding in that lineage.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 5, 2023)

Dothraki said:


> Yeah I guess lol. I didn’t realize they were so secretive. Any ideas? I swear there’s some skunk and funk in my Hella Jellies. Curious about what good stuff could be hiding in that lineage.


You're the first I've heard having any skunk-funk oh the HJ's. All of mine were sweet/fruity with a very cherry-ish nose when finished.


----------



## TurboNico (Jan 5, 2023)

trychrome said:


> You're the first I've heard having any skunk-funk oh the HJ's. All of mine were sweet/fruity with a very cherry-ish nose when finished.


I've grown 2 Hella Jelly and I get a strong candy blue dream like terp


----------



## Dothraki (Jan 5, 2023)

That’s odd… one of mine is like a skunk, not anything like skunk from back in the day but like a similar profile. Not sweet but sorta that sharp pungent skunky…..

ok I took a minute to dig my nose into this one… it smells like gas. Not like diesel and not the burnt rubber or oil smell common in SD and kushes etc… it’s more like fresh gas. The high FEELS like I remember skunk (aka RKS) feeling. It feels extremely potent and lasts a long time. The other pheno I don’t have a good profile on because it probably should’ve gone another week or two but her sister was nice and ripe…where is this going…anyway this pheno is not sweet but does have that nostril flaring gasoline smell and feel in the nose.

Come to think of it… my All Gas OG is nothing like what i’ve read either… it was motor oil and lemon while growing…now it’s nag champa incense burning sage and clove. When you light it…everyone knows exactly what strain you’re smokin lol. It’s crazy. But I wonder if it’s that I lucked out or if using organics has anything to do with it?


----------



## _docta420groove_ (Saturday at 9:53 PM)

Here’s my HSC OG Kush, 3rd week of flower. Got some interesting fan leaves on this one. What do you all think?


----------



## OkieKush (Sunday at 7:52 PM)

I've seen that in my Afghan Kush and Bubba Kush grows. It never caused me any problems except for the affected light colored leaves getting burned up by the light at some point. I think it's just a weird genetic trait.



chimera cannabis leaves - Google Search



Here's an old picture of my Afghan Kush doing that.


----------



## Dothraki (Wednesday at 7:03 PM)

Maybe calcium issue in part due to LED’s. I don’t remember exactly what was causing it but I believe it was related to the “ram horn” issue…where one mobile nutrient still makes it’s way to where it’s needed but the calcium is only there in parts. Would have to dig more into it but seems to be a common issue under LED compared to IR heavy HID’s.


----------



## OkieKush (Wednesday at 9:25 PM)

12 days into flower with these Humboldt Seed Company gals. Clockwise from back left... 
OG Kush, Purple Panty Dropper, Trainwreck, and Don Carlos. The PPD was a pleasure to train even though it's outgrown it's quadrant of the screen. I guess I'll start letting it grow up. The pheno of the OG Kush I have has a terrible structure. It was very hard to train, lots of supercropping. Anyway, they are doing good.


----------

